# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  قانون المرافعات

## الهادي10

*قــرار جمهوري بقانون رقم (40) لسنة 2002م
بشــأن مرافعات وتنفيذ مدني*


باسم الشعب.
رئيس الجمهورية.
بعد الإطلاع على دستور الجمهورية اليمنيــة.
وبعد موافقة مجلس النواب 
]أصدرنا القانون الآتي نصه[:-*الفصل الأول: التسمية والتعاريف*المــادة(1): يسمى هذه القانون قانون المرافعات والتنفيذ المدني .
المــادة(2): يقصد بالكلمات والعبارات الواردة في هذه المادة المعاني المبينة قرين كل منها اينما وردت في هذا القانون ما لم يقتض سياق النص خلاف ذلك . 
- الجمهورية: الجمهورية اليمنية . 
- الـوزارة: وزارة العـدل . 
- الوزيـر : وزير العـدل . 
- رئيس المحكمة: رئيس المحكمة المختصة او من يقوم مقامه من قضاتها او رؤساء الشعب او الدوائر . 
- الشرع : احكام الشريعة الاسلامية . 
- الخصومة القضائية: مجموعة من الاجراءات القضائية تبداء بالمطالبة وتنتهي بحكم . 
- المواجهة القضائية: مبدا قضائي شرعي مؤداه حق الخصم بان يواجه بما يطرحه خصمه ضده او ما يتخذه القاضي بشانه . 
- الحكم النهائــي: الحكم الذي لا يقبل الطعن بالطرق العادية (الاستئناف) . 
- الحكم الـــبات: الحكم الذي لا يقبل الطعن باي طريق من طرق الطعن سواء كانت عادية كالاستئناف او غير عادية كالطعن بالنقض او التماس اعادة النظر . 
- الحكم القطعي : الحكم الذي يحسم نزاعا موضوعيا كان او اجرائيا .
- المدعي بالحق الشخصي: المجني عليه او ورثته الشرعيون او من يقوم مقامه .*الفصل الثاني: سريان قانون المرافعات والتنفيذ المدني من حيث الزمان*المــادة(3): يسري قانون المرافعات والتنفيذ المدني على مالم يكن قد فصل فيه من الدعاوى وما لم يكن قد تم من الاجراءات قبل تاريخ العمل به ويستثنى من ذلك: 
1- القوانين المعدلة للاختصاص متى كان تاريخ العمل بها بعد اقفال باب المرافعة في الخصومة وقبل البدء في اجراءات التنفيذ . 
2- القوانين المنشئة او الملغية او المعدلة لطرق الطعن بالنسبة لما صدر من الاحكام قبل تاريخ العمل بها . 
3- القوانين المعدلة للمواعيد متى كان الميعاد قد بداء قبل تاريخ العمل بها .
المــادة(4): كل اجراء تم صحيحا في ظل قانون ٍ معمول به يبقى صحيحاً ما لم ينص على غير ذلك .
المــادة(5): لا يجرى ما يستحدث من مواعيد السقوط الا من تاريخ العمل بالقانون الذي استحدثها .
المــادة(6): يتم العمل لدى الجهات القضائية بالتقويم الهجري وما يقابله بالتقويم الميلادي .*الفصل الثالث: ولاية القاضي وحدودها*المــادة(7): يعين القاضي طبقا للمنصوص عليه في قانون السلطة القضائية .
المــادة(8): يتقيد القاضي في قضائه بالقوانين النافذة، ويجب عليه تطبيق احكامها .
المــادة(9): يتقيد القاضي في ولايته للقضاء طبقا لقرار تعيينه او ندبه او نقله الا ما استثني بنص خاص في هذا للقانون .
المــادة(10): لا يجوز للقاضي ان يحكم بعلمه الا ما وصل اليه عن طريق مجلس قضائه، فيجب عليه ان يقضي على اساسه .
المــادة(11): اذا كانت هيئة الحكم في المحكمة مشكلة من اكثر من قاض ٍ وجب اجتماعهمً لنظر الدعوى والحكم فيها، واذا اختلف القضاة فيكون الحكم بالاغلبية طبقا لما هو منصوص عليه في هذا القانون .
المــادة(12): لا يجوز للقاضي ان يفتح نزاعا حسم بحكم قائم صدر من ذي ولاية قضائية او من محكم مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك .
المــادة(13): لا يجوز للقاضي ان يحكم بعد انتهاء ولايته اي كان سببها فيما عدا ما سبق له حجزه من قضايا للحكم قبل صدور قرار نقله او ندبه او احالته للتقاعد .
المــادة(14): يحظر على القاضي ان يكون مفوضا او محكما في قضية منظورة امام المحكمة التي يعمل بها .
المــادة(15): يترتب على مخالفة المواد (13،12،11،9) من هذا الفصل انعدام العمل القضائي وكل ما يترتب عليه .*الفصل الرابع: المبادئ الحاكمة في القضاء والتقاضي*المــادة(16): المتقاضون متساوون في ممارسة حق التقاضي ويلتزم القاضي باعمال مبدا المساواة بين الخصوم في هذا الحق متقيدا في ذلك باحكام الشريعة الاسلامية والقوانين النافذة .
المــادة(17): حق الادعاء والدفاع مكفولان امام القضاء وفقا لاحكام القانون .
المــادة(18): ممارسة حق التقاضي تقوم على حسن النية .
المــادة(19): يجب على القاضي المحافظة على مبدا المواجهة اثناء التقاضي ويضمن احترامه بين الخصوم .
المــادة(20): يجب على القاضي الحرص على كفالة حسن سير العدالة وله في سبيل ذلك مراقبة الخصوم في ممارسة الاجراءات طبقا للقانون .
المــادة(21): يتقيد القاضي في قضائه بمبدا الحياد .
المــادة(22): الاصل في التقاضي ان يكون على درجتين الا ما استثني بنص القانون .
المــادة(23): ا: جلسات المحاكم علنية الا ما استثني بنص خاص . 
ب: الاصل في المرافعة الشفوية، ويجوز ان تكون كتابية .
المــادة(24): لا يجوز للقاضي ان يمتنع عن الحكم فيما ولي فيه بدون وجه قانوني والا عد منكرا للعدالة ولصاحب الشان ان يقوم باعلان القاضي عن طريق محضر بمعرفة رئيس محكمة الاستئناف التابع لها .
المــادة(25): يتمتع الاجنبي بالحماية القضائية امام المحاكم اليمنية طبقا للشريعة والقانون .*الفصل الخامس: آداب القضاء*المــادة(26): يجب على القاضي ان يسوي بين الخصمين في مجلس قضائه .
المــادة(27): لايجوز للقاضي ان يشير الى احد الخصمين او يلقنه حجه .
المــادة(28): لايجوز للقاضي ان يلقن الشهود .
المــادة(29): لايجوز للقاضي اثناء نظر الدعوى ان يستضيف احد الخصمين او ان يستضاف عند احدهما .
المــادة(30): لا يجوز للقاضي ان يقبل من احد الخصوم هدية .
المــادة(31): يراعى القاضي في سلوكه الآداب الرفيعة والتقاليد القضائية التي يتحلى بها رجال العدالة .
المــادة(32): اذا خالف القاضي اصول مهنته وآدابها او اخل بشرفها حوكم جنائيا او تاديبيا طبقا للمنصوص عليه في قانون السلطة القضائية والقوانين النافذة .*الفصل السادس: الموطن ومحل الإقامة*المــادة(33): الموطن هو المكان الذي يقيم فيه الشخص عادة ويباشر فيه اعمال الحياة العادية ويستوفى ماله ويؤدي ما عليه، ويكون المكان الذي يباشر فيه الشخص تجارة او حرفة او مهنة او وظيفة موطنا له لادارة هذه الاعمال .
المــادة(34): يجوز ان يكون للشخص الواحد في وقت واحد اكثر من موطن كما يجوز ان لا يكون له موطن ما .
المــادة(35): موطن القاصر ومن في حكمه هو موطن النائب عنه قانونا، وليا او وصيا وموطن التركة قبل القسمة هو آخر موطن للمتوفى عنها .
المــادة(36): موطن الشركات والجمعيات والمؤسسات القائمة او التي في دور التصفية هو مركز ادارتها الرئيسي، ويعتبر مقر فرعها موطنا لها في المسائل المتعلقة به .
المــادة(37): يجوز اتخاذ موطن او محل مختار لتنفيذ عمل قانوني معين بالاتفاق مع الطرف الآخر كتابة او باعلانه به بوجه رسمي ويعتبر المحل المختار موطنا بالنسبة لكل ما يتعلق بهذا العمل،بما في ذلك اجراءات تنفيذ الاتفاق الا اذا اشترط صراحة قصر هذا الموطن على اعمال دون اخرى .
المــادة(38): محل الاقامة هو المكان الذي يقيم فيه الشخص بصفة مؤقتة لعمل عارض او ظرف خاص .*الفصل السابع: إعلان الأوراق*المــادة(39): كل اعلان او استدعاء للخصوم والشهود يكون بواسطة المحضر او صاحب الشان عند الضرورة مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك .
المــادة(40): لا يجوز اجراء اعلان او استدعاء قبل الساعة السادسة صباحا وبعد الساعة السادسة مساء ولا في ايام العطلات الرسمية الا في حالة الضرورة وباذن كتابي من رئيس المحكمة .
المــادة(41): يجب ان تشتمل الورقة المراد اعلانها على البيانات الآتية: - 
1- تاريخ اليوم والشهر والسنة والساعة التي حصل فيها الاعلان . 
2- اسم طالب الاعلان ولقبه ومهنته وموطنه . 
3- اسم المعلَن اليه ولقبه ومهنته وموطنـه . 
4- الغرض من الاعلان . 
5- اسم من سلمت اليه الورقة المعلنة وعلاقته بالمعلن اليه وتوقيعه او ختمه او بصمته او اثبات امتناعه وسببه . 
6- توقيع المحضر وتوقيع الشهود ان وجدوا على صورة ورقة الاعلان .
المــادة(42): يعرض المحضر او صاحب الشان اوراق الاعلان على الخصم اينما وجد فان تعذر فتعرض على من ينوب عنه او في موطنه وفي حالة الامتناع يعرض الاوراق بواسطة عاقل الحارة او القرية او قسم الشرطة ان وجد او يؤخذ ايضاح العاقل او الاشهاد عليه .
المــادة(43): اذا اوجب القانون على الخصم تعيين موطن مختار له فلم يفعل او كان بيانه ناقصا او غير صحيح، جاز اعلانه في لوحة اعلانات المحكمة بجميع الاوراق التي كان يصح اعلانه بها في الموطن المختار، واذا الغى الخصم موطنه الاصلي او المختار ولم يعلم خصمه بذلك صح اعلانه فيه وتسلم الاوراق لعاقل الحارة او القرية ان وجد .
المــادة(44): تسلم صور الاوراق الى الجهات على النحو الآتي: - 
1- الى الوزراء او رؤساء المصالح او الهيئات او المحافظين او من يقوم مقامهم حسب ما يخص ايا منهم بالنسبة للاوراق الخاصة بالدولة . 
2- الى النائب قانونا عن الشخص المعنوي او من يقوم مقامه قانونا . 
3- في مركز ادارة الشركة لاحد الشركاء المتضامنين او رئيس مجلس الادارة او المدير، او من يقوم مقامهما قانونا، فان لم يكن للشركة مركز ادارة ففي موطن من سلمت اليه الاوراق ممن سبق ذكرهم او من ينوب عنها قانونا . 
4- للفرع او الوكيل عن الشركة الاجنبية . 
5- لرئيس الوحدة المختص او من يقوم مقامه بالنسبة لافراد القوات المسلحة والامن . 
6- مدير السجن بالنسبة للمسجونين . 
7- للربان بالنسبة لبحارة السفينة او العاملين بها . 
8- للادارة المختصة بوزارة الخارجية لتوصيلها بالطرق الدبلوماسية للمعلوم محل اقامته في الخارج اذا لم يكن له في الجمهورية وكيل مفوض يتسلم صورة الاعلان ويجوز للمحكمة ان تامر باعلانه باية طريقة تراها مناسبة .
المــادة(45): اذا كان المعلن اليه قد ترك موطنه ولم يعرف له موطن داخل الجمهورية او خارجها وجب اعلانه بالنشر في احدى الصحف الحكومية اليومية ثلاث مرات متتالية على نفقة طالب الاعلان .
المــادة(46): اذا كان مكان الاعلان خارج منطقة المحكمة ترسل الاوراق الى المحكمة التي يقع في منطقتها الاعلان .*الفصل الثامن: بطلان الإجراءات وانعدامها*المــادة(47): يقع باطلا كل اجراء نص القانون صراحة على بطلانه .
المــادة(48): يقع باطلا كل اجراء اغفل او جاء مخالفا لغرض جوهري .
المــادة(49): يقع باطل كل اجراء مشوب بعيب لم تتحقق منه الغاية المطلوبة .
المــادة(50): يعتبر العمل الاجرائي منتجا لآثار حتى يحكم ببطلانه .
المــادة(51): لا يترتب على بطلان الاجراء بطلان الاجراءات السابقة عليه ولا الاجراءات اللاحقة عليه التي لا تكون مبنية عليه، اما الاجراءات المترتبة عليه فتبطل تبعا لبطلانه .
المــادة(52): اذا كان البطلان راجعا لمخالفة القواعد المتعلقة بالنظام العام جاز التمسك به لكل ذي مصلحة وللنيابة العامة في اي مرحلة كانت عليها الدعوى ويجب على المحكمة ان تقضي به من تلقاء نفسها .
المــادة(53): لا يجوز التمسك بالبطلان الا ممن شرع البطلان لمصلحته ولا يجوز التمسك به من الخصم الذي تسبب فيه وذلك فيما عدا الحالات المتعقلة بالنظام العام .
المــادة(54): يزول البطلان اذا تنازل عنه من شرع لمصلحته صراحة او ضمنا فيما عدا الحالات المتعلقة بالنظام العام .
المــادة(55): الانعدام وصف قانوني يلحق العمل القضائي ويجعله مجردا من جميع آثاره الشرعية والقانونية ولا يحكم به الا في الاحوال المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .
المــادة(56): اذا تعلق الانعدام بحكم قضائي ايا كانت المحكمة او الهيئة التي اصدرته فلا يكون لهذا الحكم اي اثر شرعي وقانوني، ويعتبر منعدما اذا فقد احد اركانه المنصوص عليها في المادة (217) .
المــادة(57): تتم مواجهة الحكم المنعدم ايا كانت المحكمة التي اصدرته بدفع امام قاضي الموضوع او التنفيذ او بدعوى مبتداه ترفع امام المحكمة التي اصدرته ايا كانت درجتها واذا كانت المحكمة الابتدائية مشكلة من قاضي فرد وكان الحكم صادرا منه فلذي الشان رفع طلب الى رئيس محكمة الاستئناف المختصة لتكليف قاض آخر لنظر الدعوى والفصل فيها، وتتم مواجهة الحكم المنعدم استئنافيا كان او حكم محكمة عليا بدفع يقدم الى رئيس المحكمة ليتولى احالته الى هيئة اخرى للنظر فيه فاذا ثبت لديها صحة الدفع بالانعدام فعليها نظر الطعن من جديد .
المــادة(58): ا: يتم تقديم الدفع بالانعدام او رفع الدعوى به دون التقيد بمواعيد الطعون او الدعاوى المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون او غيره من القوانين الاخرى ويعتبر الحكم الصادر في الدفع او الدعوى بالانعدام غير قابل للطعن فيه باي طريق اي كانت المحكمة التي اصدرته . 
ب: اذا قدم الدفع بالانعدام امام قاضي التنفيذ فعلية احالته الى المحكمة المختصة ايا كانت درجتها وعلى المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى او الدفع بالانعدام ان تفصل فيه على وجه السرعة،واذا رات ان الدفع بالانعدام قائم على اساس فعليها ان تامر بوقف اجراءات التنفيذ ان كانت قد بدات .*الفصل التاسع: إدارة العمل داخل المحكمة*المــادة(59): لا يجوز للمحضرين ولا للكتبة ولا لغيرهم من اعوان القضاء ان يباشروا عملا يدخل في حدود وظائفهم في الدعاوى الخاصة بهم او بازواجهم او اقاربهم او اصهارهم الى الدرجة الرابعة و الا كان العمل باطلا .
المــادة(60): تنظم سجلات المحكمة بقرار من وزير العدل .
المــادة(61): ترقم صفحات كل سجل ويصدق رئيس المحكمة في اوله وفي آخره، وتختم كل صفحة بختم المحكمة .
المــادة(62): تعد وزارة العدل نماذج للاوراق المختلفة التي تستعمل امامها وامام المحاكم ويصدر بها وبكيفية استعمالها وتوزيعها قرار من وزير العدل .
المــادة(63): على الكاتب ان يعطى من يودع مستندات سند ايصال باستلامها، ويوقعه ويختمه بختم المحكمة .
المــادة(64): يحق للخصوم ووكلائهم الاطلاع على كافة محتويات ملف القضية والحصول على صوره منها عدا الوثائق المتعلقة بالتركات المقدمة من الخصم فللقاضي المختص اذا راى مصلحة للعدالة ان ياذن خطيا بتصوريها .
المــادة(65): اذا قدم الخصم اصل ورقة او مستند للاستدلال به في الدعوى فلا يجوز له سحبه الا باذن من القاضي المختص بعد حفظ صوره مصدق عليها منه في ملف القضية ويثبت ذلك في محضر الجلسة .
المــادة(66): كل مبلغ يدفع لصندوق المحكمة او يودع امانة فيه يبين بالارقام والاحرف في سجل خاص،ويجب ان يعطى لمن دفع او اودع سند ايصال به موقع ممن استلمه ومختوم بختم المحكمة .
المــادة(67): يلتزم كافة العاملين بالمحاكم بالمحافظة على الاوراق والمستندات وملفات الدعاوى ويتم مسالتهم مدنيا وجنائيا وتاديبيا حسب الاحوال عن اية مخالفة لاحكام هذا القانون .
المــادة(68): يشرف رئيس المحكمة على انتظام المعاملات والعمل داخل المحكمة .
المــادة(69): بعد تمام الفصل في الدعوى او في الطعن يسلم ملف القضية لقلم كتاب المحكمة وتحفظ ملفات القضايا في اماكن صالحة لحفظها مرتبة بترتيب ارقامها وتحفظ الملفات الابتدائية في المحاكم الابتدائية وملفات الاستئناف لدى محاكم الاستئناف وملفات الطعن بالنقض لدى المحكمة العليا وترفق بالملف الابتدائي صوره من الحكم الاستئنافي وصوره من حكم المحكمة العليا ويؤشر بالحكم الاخير في سجل المحكمة الابتدائية ويستغنى عن ملفات الدعاوى واوراقها بعد مضي ثلاثين سنه من تاريخ اخر اجراء صدر فيما عدا ما ياتي: 
اولا: مستندات الخصوم المقدمة منهم فتسلم اليهم او تحفظ في امانات المحكمة حتى يصلوا لاستلامها . 
ثانيا: الاحكام فانها تؤخذ وتودع في مجلد للاحكام مرتبة ويسوغ الاطلاع على القضية وتسليم صور من اوراقها اثناء وجودها في الحفظ كما يسوغ تسليم صور بسيطة من الاحكام لمن يطلبها .*الباب الأول: الدعوى وشروط قبولها*المــادة(70): الدعوى هي: الوسيلة الشرعية والقانونية لكل ذي ادعاء او دفاع يرفعه الى القاضي للفصل فيه وفقا للقواعد الشرعية والقانونية .
المــادة(71): يشترط لقبول الدعوى شكلا ان تكون قد رفُعِت الى المحكمة بالطريقة والاجراءات الصحيحة والمواعيد المنصوص عليها في القانون واذا تبينت المحكمة نقصا او بطلانا في الاجراءات امرت باستكمال الناقص او تصحيح الباطل .
المــادة(72): تقرر المحكمة عدم قبول الدعوى شكلا اذا عجز الخصم عن استكمال الناقص او تصحيح الاجراء الباطل في الميعاد الذي قرره القانون لاجرائه فيه .
المــادة(73): يعتبر الاجنبي اهلاً للتقاضي امام محاكم الجمهورية متى توافرت فيه شروط الاهلية طبقا للقانون اليمني ولو لم يكن اهلا بحسب قانون بلاده، وللمحكمة ان تفرض اي ضمانات تراها لقبول اي من طلبات الاجنبي في الحالات التي تقتنع بوجوب قيامه بتوفيرها .
المــادة(74): لا ينتصب احدا خصما عن غيره بصفته ممثلا له في الدعاوى التي تقام الا بوكالة او ولاية او وصاية .
المــادة(75): لا تقبل اي دعوى او طلب او دفع لا تكون لصاحبه فيه مصلحة قائمة يقرها القانون ومع ذلك تكفي المصلحة المحتملة اذا كان الغرض من الطلب الاحتياط لدفع ضرر محدق او الاستيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع فيه .
المــادة(76): تحكم المحكمة بعدم قبول الدعوى او الطلب او الدفع اذا تبينت (ولو من تلقاء نفسها) ان لا صفة او مصلحة فيها، في اي مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى .
المــادة(77): لا تقبل دعوى صدر فيها حكم قائم وتعتبر هي نفس الدعوى التي سبق الحكم فيها اذا اتحد الخصوم بصفاتهم القانونية واتحد الموضوع وهو الحق المطالب به واتحد السبب وهو العمل القانوني الذي يستند اليه للمطالبة بالحق ذاته كما لا تقبل الدعوى اذا وجد اي مانع قانوني آخر منصوص عليه في القوانين النافذة .*الباب الثاني: الاختصاص**الفصل الأول: الاختصاص الدولي*المــادة(78): تختص المحاكم اليمنية بالدعاوى المرفوعة على اليمني ولو لم يكن له موطن او محل اقامة في اليمن فيما عدا الدعاوى المتعلقة بعقار واقع في الخارج .
المــادة(79): تختص المحاكم اليمنية بنظر الدعاوى التي ترفع على الاجنبي الذي له موطن او محل اقامة في اليمن فيما عدا الدعاوى المتعلقة بعقار في الخارج .
المــادة(80): تختص المحاكم اليمنية بنظر الدعاوى المرفوعة على الاجنبي الذي ليس له موطن في اليمن وذلك في الحالات الآتية: - 
1- اذا كان له موطن مختار في اليمن . 
2- اذا كانت الدعوى تتعلق بمال موجود في اليمن او كانت متعلقة بالتزام نشا او نفذ او كان واجبا تنفيذه في اليمن او كانت متعلقة بافلاس اشهر في اليمن . 
3- اذا كانت الدعوى تتعلق بطلب نفقة للام او للزوجة او للصغير اذا كانوا مقيمين في اليمن . 
4- اذا كانت الدعوى بشان نسب الصغير او الولاية على نفسه متى كان مقيما في اليمن . 
5- اذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمسالة من مسائل الاحوال الشخصية وكان القانون اليمنى هو الواجب التطبيق في الدعوى . 
6- اذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بالتركات وكانت التركة قد بدئ في تقسيمها في اليمن او كان المورث يمنيا او كانت اموال التركة كلها او بعضها في اليمن . 
7- اذا كان لاحد المدعى عليهم موطن او محل اقامة في اليمن .
المــادة(81): تختص المحاكم اليمنية بالفصل في الدعوى ولو لم تكن داخله في اختصاصها طبقا للمواد السابقة اذا قبل المدعى عليه ولايتها صراحة او ضمنا .
المــادة(82): تختص المحاكم اليمنية بالفصل في المسائل الاولية والطلبات العارضة المرتبطة بالطلبات الاصلية اذا كانت مختصة بها .
المــادة(83): تختص المحاكم اليمنية بالامر بالاجراءات الوقتية والتحفظية التي تنفذ في اليمن ولو كانت غير مختصة بالدعوى الاصلية .
المــادة(84): اذا رفعت الدعوى امام المحاكم اليمنية وهي غير مختصة بنظرها ولم يحضر المدعى عليه تحكم المحكمة بعدم اختصاصها من تلقاء نفسها .*الفصل الثاني: في تقدير الدعاوى*المــادة(85): ا: تقدر قيمة المدعى به اذا كان مجهول القيمة عند رفع الدعوى بكل ما فيه من الاعيان والحقوق والعناء، بسعر الزمان والمكان وقت رفع الدعوى بمعرفة المحكمة ولها ان تستعين في تقدير ذلك بخبير . 
ب: اذا كانت الدعوى غير قابلة للتقدير القيمي فتعتبر زائدة على النصاب الانتهائي لاختصاص المحاكم الابتدائية الذي يقبل الطعن بالاستئناف
ج: القرار الصادر بتقدير المدعى به لا يقبل الطعن استقلالا باي طريق من طرق الطعن .
المــادة(86): يكون الحكم الابتدائي غير قابل للاستئناف في الاحوال الآتية: - 
1- اذا كان المحكوم فيه لا يتجاوز ماة الف ريال في المسائل المدنية . 
2- اذا كان المحكوم فيه لا يتجاوز ثلاثمائة الف ريال في المسائل التجارية . 
3- اذا كان المحكوم فيه كنفقة للزوجة لا يتجاوز خمسة الاف ريال . 
4- اذا كان المحكوم فيه كنفقة للصغير لا يتجاوز ثلاثة الاف ريال ما لم يكن النزاع بشان النفقة متعلقا بسبب استحقاقها فيجوز استئناف الحكم الصادر فيه .*الفصل الثالث: الاختصاص بحسب نوع الدعوى*المــادة(87): تختص المحكمة العليا بالفصل في الطعن بالنقض او الاقرار في الاحكام الصادرة من محاكم الاستئناف والمحاكم الابتدائية في الاحوال التي يحددها القانون .
المــادة(88): تختص محاكم الاستئناف بالحكم في القضايا الاستئنافية التي ترفع اليها عن الاحكام الصادرة من المحاكم الابتدائية .
المــادة(89): 1- تختص المحاكم الابتدائية بالحكم ابتدائيا في جميع الدعاوى التي ترفع اليها ايا كانت قيمتها او نوعها . 
2- انشاء محكمة ابتدائية متخصصة لنظر نوع معين من الدعاوى يجعل ولايتها قاصرة على ذلك النوع فلا يجوز لها النظر في غيره من الدعاوى ما لم تكن مرتبطة بدعوى اصلية مرفوعة امامها ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة .
المــادة(90): تحكم المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها بعدم اختصاصها نوعيا ان تبين لها انها غير مختصة وفقا لاحكام هذا الفصل .
المــادة(91): مع مراعاة ما ورد في قانون السلطة القضائية لا يعد توزيع الاختصاص بنظر القضايا بين هيئات الحكم داخل المحكمة الواحدة او بين المحاكم التي من ذات الدرجة من قبيل الاختصاص النوعي المنصوص عليه في مواد هذا الفصل .*الفصل الرابع: الاختصاص المكاني*المــادة(92): يكون الاختصاص بحسب المكان للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن الخصم المدعى عليه او محل اقامته المؤقتة مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك، واذا تعدد الخصوم المدعى عليهم كان الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يختارها المدعى ويقع في دائرتها الموطن الاصلي لاي منهم، ويطلب الآخرون اليها .
المــادة(93): في المنازعات المتعلقة بالعقارات يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها العقار كله او بعضه الاكبر قيمة .
المــادة(94): في مسائل الافلاس يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي قضت به .
المــادة(95): في المواد التجارية يكون الاختصاص لمحكمة موطن المدعى عليه، او للمحكمة التي تم الاتفاق او نفذ كله او بعضه في دائرتها او للمحكمة التي ينص الاتفاق على التنفيذ في دائرتها .
المــادة(96): في المنازعات المتعلقة بالتوريدات والمقاولات واجرة المساكن واجور العمل والصناع والاجراء يكون الاختصاص لموطن المدعى عليه او للمحكمة التي تم الاتفاق او نفذ في دائرتها متى كان فيها موطن المدعي .
المــادة(97): في الدعاوى المتعلقة بالنفقات يكون الاختصاص لمحكمة موطن المدعى عليه او موطن المدعي .
المــادة(98): في الدعاوى بطلب اتخاذ اجراء وقتي يكون الاختصاص لمحكمة موطن المدعى عليه او للمحكمة التي يتم في دائرتها اتخاذ الاجراء الوقتي وتنظر المحاكم في جميع دعاوى ايجار المباني على وجه السرعة .
المــادة(99): تختص المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى مكانيا بالفصل في الطلبات العارضة فيها والطلبات المرتبطة بها .
المــادة(100): اذا لم يكن للمدعى عليه موطن ولا محل اقامة في الجمهورية ولم يتيسر تعيين المحكمة المختصة بموجب القواعد المتقدمة يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن المدعي او محل اقامته،فان لم يكن له موطن ولا محل اقامة في الجمهورية كان الاختصاص لمحاكم العاصمة صنعاء .
المــادة(101): يحوز الاتفاق بين الخصمين مقدما على اختصاص محكمة معينة كما يجوز اثناء نظر الدعوى ان يتفق الخصوم جميعا على احالة الدعوى الى محكمة اخرى فتقرر المحكمة المنظورة امامها الدعوى احالتها اليها مع مراعاة الاختصاص النوعي للمحاكم ويجب على المحكمة المحال اليها الدعوى ان تفصل فيها .*الفصل الخامس: نقل الدعوى وتعيين المرجع*المــادة(102): يجوز نقل الدعوى من المحكمة التي تنظرها الى محكمة اخرى مماثلة لها اذا تعذر تاليف المحكمة لاسباب قانونية بناء على طلب احد الخصوم او بطلب من النيابة العامة اذا كان في نظر الدعوى امامها ما يخشى معه الاخلال بالامن وتقرر الدائرة المختصة بالمحكمة العليا نقل الدعوى وتعيين المحكمة الاخرى اذا تحققت المصلحة .*الباب الثالث: الدعاوى وسيرها**الفصل الأول: رفع الدعاوى*المــادة(103): ترفع الدعوى كتابية .
المــادة(104): ترفع الدعوى بعريضة اصلية وصور تكون بعدد المدعى عليهم، ويجب ان تتضمن العريضة البيانات التالية: - 
1- اسم المدعي ولقبه ومهنته وموطنه . 
2- اسم المدعى عليه ولقبه ومهنته وموطنه، فان لم يكن له موطن معلوم فآخر موطن كان له . 
3- تاريخ تقديم العريضة . 
4- اسم المحكمة التي ترفع امامها الدعوى . 
5- بيان موطن مختار للمدعي في البلدة التي بها مقر المحكمة ان لم يكن له موطن فيها . 
6- بيانا وافيا مختصرا عن موضوع الدعوى وادلتها اجمالا وطلبات المدعي محددة نوعها وصفتها وهل يطلبها بصفة مستعجلة ام عادية وترفق بها المستندات بحافظة . 
7- توقيع المدعي او وكيله، مع ذكر تاريخ الوكالة والجهة التي صدقت عليها، وتودع العريضة وما معها من اوراق في ملف خاص وتسلم للكاتب المختص، واذا كانت الدعوى قد رفعت شفاها فعلى الكاتب المختص اثبات البيانات المقدمة حسب ما يمليها المدعي في عريضة تودع في ملف الدعوى ويوقع عليها المدعي او وكيله، وعلى الكاتب المختص مراجعة الاوراق للتاكد من استيفائها للبيانات المطلوبة والعدد المطلوب ثم يضع لها رقما بترتيب ورودها ويقيدها في سجل المحكمة ويحدد لها جلسة بحسب ما يقرره رئيس المحكمة ويثبت رقم الدعوى وتاريخ الجلسة على اصل عريضة الادعاء وظاهر الملف ثم يسلم اصل العريضة وصورها لمقدمها لاعلانها بنفسه او بواسطة قلم المحضرين ويحتفظ بصوره منها في الملف بعد ختم جميع الاوراق بختم المحكمة واذا لم تعلن الدعوى خلال ثلاثين يوما من رفعها اعتبرت كان لم تكن .
المــادة(105): على كاتب الجلسة اعداد ملف خاص لحفظ قضايا الجلسة الجديدة والمؤجلة بحسب تاريخ الورود او التاجيل ويعطي للقضايا ارقاما متتابعة بحسب ذلك يعد على اساسها جدول قضايا الجلسة وعند ورود اصل العريضة بعد الاعلان يرفقه بملف الدعوى الخاص .
المــادة(106): يجب على المدعى عليه عند اعلانه بعريضة الدعوى الرد عليها كتابة او شفاهة وان يقدم رده في الجلسة المحددة، فاذا قدم الرد شفاها اثبته الكاتب في محضر يوقعه المدعى عليه ويرفق بملف الدعوى .
المــادة(107): على كل كاتب يتسلم من الخصوم مستندات او اوراقا ان يعطيهم الايصال اللازم وان يثبت الاوراق المسلمة اليه في الملف .*الفصل الثاني: الحضور والغياب والمواعيد*المــادة(108): يكون على الخصم او وكيله او كليهما الحضور معا الى المحكمة في التاريخ المحدد لنظر الدعوى في الساعة الثامنة صباحا ويرقب الخصوم المناداة على اسمائهم ويمثلون عند ذلك امام هيئة المحكمة .
المــادة(109): مع مراعاة المواعيد المنصوص عليها في المادتين (111،110) من هذا القانون يكون ميعاد الحضور كما ياتي: - 
1- امام المحكمة الابتدائية عشرة ايام يجوز انقاصه الى ثلاثة ايام . 
2- امام المحكمة الاستئنافية خمسة عشر يوما،يجوز انقاصه الى عشرة ايام . 
3- امام المحكمة العليا عشرون يوما يجوز انقاصه الى عشرة ايام
4- يكون في القضايا المستعجلة اربعا وعشرين ساعة يجوز انقاصه من ساعة الى ساعة ويكون انقاص الميعاد بامر من رئيس المحكمة مع تحقق المصلحة ويشترط اعلان الامر للخصم .
المــادة(110): يزاد على الميعاد المعين في القانون ميعاد مسافة على النحو التالي: 
1- يوم لكل مسافة مقدارها (25) كيلو مترا، وما يزيد عن الكسور عن (15) كيلو مترا . 
2- خمسة عشر يوما بالنسبة لمن يقع محله في مناطق الحدود او المناطق الجبلية التي لا تصلها المواصلات الحديثة . 
3- ستون يوما لمن يكون موطنه في الخارج .
المــادة(111): العطلات الرسمية والقضائية توقف المواعيد .
المــادة(112): اذا تخلف الخصمان عن الحضور في الوقت المحدد لنظر الدعوى بعد النداء عليهما وارجاء نظرها الى آخر الجلسة تقرر المحكمة تاجيل نظرها لمدة ستين يوما ويؤشر بذلك في دفتر يومية الجلسات فاذا لم يحضر المدعي ويطلب من المحكمة تحريك دعواه خلال المدة المذكورة قررت المحكمة شطبها واعتبارها كان لم تكن .
المــادة(113): اذا لم يحضر المدعي وحضر المدعى عليه وحده ولم يقدم اية طلبات على المدعي طبق حكم المادة السابقة، اما اذا قدم المدعى عليه طلبات على المدعي اجلت المحكمة نظر الدعوى مع اعلان خصمه بطلباته وتحديد جلسة .
المــادة(114): اذا تخلف الخصمان او تخلف المدعي عن حضور اي من الجلسات بعد تقديم اي من ادلتهم تقرر المحكمة استبعاد الدعوى من دفتر يومية جلسات المحكمة وقيدها برقمها في سجل خاص بالقضايا المستبعدة الى ان يتم تحريكها او تنطبق عليها احكام سقوط الخصومة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .
المــادة(115): اذا رغب المدعي في تحريك دعواه خلال فترة تاجيل الدعوى المنصوص عليها في المادتين (113،112) فعلية ان يقدم طلبا كتابيا بذلك الى القاضي المختص ليؤشر عليه بالموافقة وبتحديد جلسة وتقدير غرامة لا تزيد عن ثلاثة الاف ريال تورد للخزينة العامة وللقاضي الاعفاء من الغرامة ان كان لذلك ما يبرره وكذلك الحال اذا طلب المدعي تحريك الدعوى خلال فترة الاستبعاد المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة على الا تزيد الغرامة في هذه الحالة عن عشرة الاف ريال اما اذا كانت الدعوى قد شطبت فعلى المدعي ان اراد رفعها مجددا ان يرفعها بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى ابتداء ولا يمنع ذلك من الحكم عليه بما غرمه خصمه جراء الدعوى السابقة ان طلب ذلك .
المــادة(116): اذا حضر المدعي ولم يحضر المدعى عليه رغم اعلانه اعلانا صحيحا، امرت المحكمة باعلانه مرة اخرى، فاذا لم يحضر بعد اعلانه اعلانا صحيحا للمرة الثانية بدون عذر شرعي مقبول امرت المحكمة باستدعائه بواسطة الشرطة القضائية مع توقيع غرامة مناسبة عليه، فاذا ثبت غيابه او فراره نصبت المحكمة منصوبا عنه من اقاربه او اصهاره حتى الدرجة الثالثة ان امكن والا فمن المحامين, والا فمن تراه المحكمة، وتنظر الدعوى في مواجهة المنصوب الذي يعتبر نائبا عن المدعى عليه، ويكون للمنصوب الرجوع على المدعى عليه باجره الذي تقدره المحكمة بناء على طلبه، واذا حضر الخصم اثناء نظر الدعوى نظرت في مواجهته وله حق الدفاع وينحى المنصوب الا ان يقره الخصم وكيلا عنه .*الفصل الثالث: التوكيل في الخصومة*المــادة(117): مع مراعاة ما ينص عليه قانون المحاماة والمادة (125) من هذا القانون، يقبل وكيلا عن الخصم المحامون والازواج والاقارب والاصهار الى الدرجة الرابعة، وتثبت الوكالة بصك رسمي معتمد او باقرار الموكل امام المحكمة اذا كان حاضرا ويثبت ذلك في محضر الجلسة .
المــادة(118): يكون موطن الوكيل معتبرا في اعلان الاوراق اللازمة لسير الدعوى في درجة التقاضي الموكل فيها بمجرد صدور التوكيل وعلى الخصم الذي لا يكون له موطن ولا وكيل في البلد التي بها مقر المحكمة، ان يعين له محلا فيه يمكن الرجوع اليه بشانه .
المــادة(119): التوكيل بالخصومة يخول الوكيل سلطة القيام بالاعمال والاجراءات اللازمة لرفع الدعوى ومتابعتها والدفاع فيها واتخاذ الاجراءات التحفظية الى ان يصدر الحكم في موضوعها في درجة التقاضي الموكل فيها وعليه ابلاغ موكله بمنطوق الحكم بمجرد صدوره، وذلك بغير اخلال بما يوجب القانون فيها توكيلا خاصا .
المــادة(120): لا يصح لغير الوكيل المفوض بتفويض خاص الاقرار بالحق المدعى به او التنازل عنه او الصلح او التحكيم فيه او قبول اليمين او توجيهها او ردها او التنازل عن الخصومة او عن الحكم او عن الطعن فيه او عن التامينات مع بقاء الدين او الادعاء بالتزوير او رد القاضي من نظر الدعوى او مخاصمة او رد العدل او الخبير او اداء الحق المدعى به او عرضه على الخصم عرضا فعليا او قبول الاداء او العرض من الخصم او اي تصرف آخر ينص في القانون على وجوب توكيل خاص .
المــادة(121): اذا تعدد الوكلاء جاز لكل منهم الانفراد مالم يكن ممنوعا بنص في التوكيل .
المــادة(122): يجوز للمحامي ان ينيب عنه غيره من المحامين اذا اذن له الموكل .
المــادة(123): كل ما يقرره الوكيل في حضور موكله يعتبر صادرا من الموكل الا اذا انفاه هذا صراحة اثناء الجلسة وعلى القاضي ان يسال الموكل عن رايه في اقوال وكيله ويثبت كل ذلك في محضر الجلسة .
المــادة(124): للوكيل ان يعتزل الوكالة بشرط ان يبلغ موكله ولا يجوز له ذلك في وقت غير لائق ولا يحول اعتزال الوكيل او عزله دون سير الاجراءات في مواجهته الا اذا اعلن الخصم بتعيين بديل عنه او بعزم الموكل في مباشرة الدعوى بنفسه او ابلاغ المحكمة بانتهاء الوكالة .
المــادة(125): لا يجوز لاحد القضاة او مساعديهم او النائب العام او اي عضو من اعضاء النيابة العامة او رجال الجيش او الامن او لاحد العاملين بالمحاكم او وزارة العدل ان يكون وكيلا او منصوبا عن الخصوم في الحضور او المرافعة في الدعوى مشافهة او الكتابة او بالافتاء امام اي محكمة كانت الا ان يكون ذلك عمن لهم الولاية او الوصاية عليهم شرعا وقانونا او زوجاتهم او اصولهم او فروعهم، وكل عمل يتم على خلاف ذلك يكون باطلا فضلا عن المساءلة التاديبية .*الفصل الرابع: تدخل النيابة العامة في الدعوى*المــادة(126): للنيابة العامة رفع الدعوى او التدخل فيها في الحالات التي ينص عليها القانون، ويكون لها ما للخصوم من حقوق وعليها ما عليهم من واجبات الا ما استثني بنص خاص ولها رفع الدعاوى الخاصة بالقصار او عديمي الاهلية او ناقصيها او التدخل فيها ان لم يكن لهم وصي او ولي وكذا الغائبين والمفقودين ودعاوى الحسبة الاخرى .
المــادة(127): يكون تدخل النيابة العامة اما بحضور من يمثلها في الجلسة وابداء رايها شفويا في الدعوى او بكتابة مذكرة برايها فيها بعد الاطلاع على اوراقها او بالطريقتين معا، وتمنحها المحكمة ميعادا مناسبا وتامر بارسال ملف الدعوى اليها لكتابة مذكرة برايها اذا رات المحكمة ذلك .*الباب الرابع: فيما يمتنع على القضاة وأعضاء النيابة النظر فيه ومخاصمتهم**الفصل الأول: الامتناع الوجوبي*المــادة(128): يكون القاضي او عضو النيابة ممنوعا من نظر الدعوى (الخصومة) ويجب عليه التنحي عن نظرها من تلقاء نفسه ولو لم يطلب الخصوم ذلك في الاحوال الاتية: - 
1- اذا كان قريبا او صهرا لاحد الخصوم الى الدرجة الرابعة . 
2- اذا كان قريبا او صهرا لمحامي احد الخصوم او لعضو النيابة الذي يترافع في الدعوى الى الدرجة الرابعة . 
3- اذا كان صهرا لاحد القضاة الذين يشتركون معه في نظر الدعوى او قريبا له الى الدرجة الرابعة . 
4- اذا كان له او لزوجته او لاحد اولاده او احد ابويه خصومة قائمة امام القضاء مع احد الخصوم في الدعوى او زوجته او احد اولاده او احد ابويه
5- اذا كان وكيلا لاحد الخصوم في اعماله الخصوصية او ممثلا قانونيا له او مظنونا وراثته له او كانت له صلة قرابة او مصاهرة الى الدرجة الرابعة بالممثل القانوني له او باحد اعضاء مجلس ادارة الشركة المخاصمة او باحد مديريها او كان 
لهذا العضو او المدير مصلحة شخصية في الدعوى.
6- اذا كان له او لزوجته او لاحد اقاربه او اصهاره على عمود النسب او لمن يكون هو وكيلا عنه او ممثلا قانونيا له مصلحة في الدعوى القائمة.
7- اذا كان قد افتى في الدعوى او ترافع فيها عن احد الخصوم او كتب فيها ولو كان قبل اشتغاله بالقضاء،او كان قد سبق له نظرها قاضيا وحكم فيها في درجة ادنى او نظرها خبيرا او محكما وابدى رايه فيها او ادى شهادة فيها قبل عمله بالقضاء او كان لديه علم خاص بها.
8- اذا رفع القاضي دعوى تعويض على طالب الرد او قدم ضده شكوى الى جهة الاختصاص.
9- اذا رفعت عليه دعوى مخاصمة وتم قبولها قبل الحكم فيها.
المــادة(129): يكون عمل القاضي او عضو النيابة في الاحوال المذكورة في البنود (1, 2 ,4 ,6 ,8 ,9) من المادة السابقة منعدما (كان لم يكن) وكذلك اذا كان قد ادى شهادة في القضية المعروضة عليه قبل عمله بالقضاء او كان وكيلا لاحد الخصوم في اعماله الخصوصية واذا قام سبب منها بحكم صدر من المحكمة العليا جاز للخصم ان يطلب منها سحب الحكم واعادة نظر الطعن في دائرة اخرى في اي وقت علم به ويكون عمل القاضي او عضو النيابة في الاحوال الاخرى المذكورة في المادة السابقة باطلا .
المــادة(130): على القاضي في الاحوال المبينة في المادة (128) ان يبلغ رئيس المحكمة التي يتبعها كتابة او رئيس محكمة الاستئناف لتكليف من ينظر الدعوى واذا تعلق الامر باكثر من عضو في شعبة استئنافية تعرض الدعوى على شعبة اخرى ويقوم اقدم الاعضاء مقام رئيس المحكمة اذا تعلق الامر به ويطبق الحكم ذاته اذا تعلق الامر بعضو النيابة العامة .
المــادة(131): للخصم الذي تعلق سبب المنع بمصلحته ان يطلب من القاضي او عضو النيابة الامتناع عن نظر القضية فاذا رفض اي منهما جاز ان يرفع الامر الى رئيس المحكمة ليصدر قرارا بمنع القاضي او عضو النيابة متى ثبت لديه صحة طلب المنع وتكليف آخر بنظر القضية واذا كان المطلوب منعه رئيس محكمة فيصدر قرار المنع من رئيس المحكمة الاعلى درجة ويصدر قرار المنع من رئيس النيابة اذا كانت القضية في مرحلة التحقيق، او من النائب العام اذا كان رئيس النيابة من يتولى التحقيق وفي كل الاحوال يجب ان يصدر قرار المنع خلال سبعة ايام تبداء من اليوم التالي لتقديم طلب المنع والقرار الصادر بقبول او رفض طلب المنع نهائي لا يقبل الطعن باي طريق .*الفصل الثاني: الامتناع الجوازي(الرد)*المــادة(132): في غير الاحوال المبينة في الفصل السابق يجوز للخصوم طلب رد القاضي او عضو النيابة العامة من نظر الدعوى للاسباب التالية: - 
1- اذا حدث له او لزوجته خصومة مع احد الخصوم في الدعوى او زوجته بعد قيام الدعوى المطروحة على القاضي مالم تكون قد اقيمت بقصد منعه من نظر الدعوى . 
2- اذا كان لمطلقته التي له منها ولدُ او لاحد اصهاره على عمود النسب خصومة قائمة بعد قيام الدعوى المطروحة على القاضي ما لم تكن هذه الخصومة قد اقيمت بقصد منعه من نظرها . 
3- اذا كان احد الخصوم خادما له . 
4- اذا كان قد تلقى من احد الخصوم هدية . 
5- اذا كان بينه وبين احد الخصوم عداوة او مودة يرجح معها عدم استطاعته الحكم بغير ميل .
المــادة(133): للقاضي من تلقاء نفسه في الاحوال المبينة في المادة السابقة ان يخبر المحكمة في غرفة المداولة او رئيس محكمة الاستئناف بالنسبة لقضاة المحاكم الابتدائية بالسبب للاذن له بالتنحي، وعلى المحكمة او رئيس محكمة الاستئناف الاذن للقاضي بالتنحي واثبات ذلك في محضر يوقعه رئيس المحكمة مع القاضي ويقوم اقدم اعضاء الشعبة مقام رئيس المحكمة اذا كان الامر متعلقا به .
المــادة(134): يجوز للقاضي اذا استشعر الحرج في نظر الدعوى لاي سبب آخر ان يعرض الآمر على رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية او رئيس محكمة الاستئناف على حسب الاحوال لاقراره على التنحي عن نظرها اذا كان السبب واضحا ومعقولا او امره بالاستمرار في نظرها ويثبت ذلك في محضر الجلسة على النحو المبين في المادة السابقة .*الفصل الثالث: إجراءات المنع الجوازي(الرد)*المــادة(135): يجب تقديم طلب الرد خلال ثلاثة ايام تبداء من اول جلسة لنظر الدعوى اذا كان سبب الرد معلوما لدى طالب الرد والا سقط الحق في ذلك اما اذا نشاء سبب الرد في وقت لاحق او تاخر علم طالب الرد به فيتم تقديم الطلب خلال المدة المذكورة من تاريخ العلم بالسبب .
المــادة(136): يكون الرد بتقرير مكتوب يقدم الى قلم كتاب المحكمة التي يتبعها القاضي المطلوب رده يوقعه طالب الرد نفسه او وكيله المفوض تفويضا خاصا ويرفق بالتقرير ويجب ان يشتمل طلب الرد على اسبابه وان يرفق به ما قد يوجد من اوراق او مستندات مؤيده له .
المــادة(137): ينظر طلب الرد ثلاثة من قضاة المحكمة الاستئنافية المختصة برئاسة رئيس المحكمة وعضوية اثنين من اقدم الاعضاء تعيينا اذا كان القاضي المطلوب رده قاضيا في المحكمة الابتدائية اوقاضيا في الاستئناف واذا كان المطلوب رده رئيس المحكمة الاستئنافية ينظر الطلب ثلاثة من قضاة المحكمة الاستئنافية برئاسة وعضوية اقدم الاعضاء تعيينا ولا يجوز طلب رد اية محكمة تنظر في طلب الرد او عضو من اعضائها باي حال من الاحوال .
المــادة(138): لا يجوز طلب رد جميع قضاة الاستئناف والمحاكم الابتدائية التابعة لها او بعضهم بحيث لا يبقى من عددهم ما يكفي للحكم في الدعوى الاصلية او طلب الرد .
المــادة(139): اذا طلب رد احد قضاة المحكمة العليا او بعضهم حكمت في هذا الطلب دائرة غير الدائرة التي يكون القاضي المطلوب رده عضوا فيها ولا يجوز طلب رد جميع قضاة المحكمة العليا او بعضهم بحيث لا يبقى من عددهم ما يكفي للحكم في طلب الرد او في موضوع الدعوى عند قبول طلب الرد .
المــادة(140): تتبع القواعد والاجراءات المتقدمة عند طلب رد عضو النيابة العامة اذا كان طرفا اصليا او منضما لسبب من الاسباب المنصوص عليها .
المــادة(141): يجب على كاتب المحكمة رفع طلب الرد الى رئيس المحكمة خلال ثمان واربعين ساعة وعلى الرئيس ان يطلع القاضي المطلوب رده على طلب الرد فورا وعلى القاضي المطلوب رده ان يجيب كتابة عن وقائع الرد واسبابه خلال الايام الثلاثة التالية لتبليغه واذا كانت الاسباب تصلح مبررا للرد واعترف بها القاضي في اجابته او لم يجب في الميعاد بدون عذر اصدر رئيس المحكمة قرارا بقبول طلب الرد وتنحية القاضي عن نظر الدعوى، اما اذا انكر القاضي فتتولى المحكمة المحددة في هذا الفصل في اليوم التالي نظر طلب الرد، وعليها ان تقوم بتحقيقه وان تستمع لاقوال طالب الرد وملاحظات القاضي عند الاقتضاء، ثم تصدر الحكم وتتلوه مع اسبابه في جلسة علنية، ولا يجوز في تحقيق طلب الرد استجواب القاضي او توجيه اليمين اليه ويكون الحكم في طلب الرد نهائيا .
المــادة(142): تحكم المحكمة عند رفض طلب الرد او سقوط الحق فيه او عدم قبوله على طالب الرد بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة عشر الف ريال يكون منها مبلغ الكفالة المحددة في هذا الفصل او الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سبعة ايام ولا تزيد عن خمسة عشر يوما وفي كل الاحوال تتعدد الغرامة بتعدد القضاة المطلوب ردهم .
المــادة(143): يترتب على تقديم طلب الرد وقف الدعوى الاصلية الى ان يحكم فيه .*الفصل الرابع: مخاصمة القضاة وأعضاء النيابة العامة*المــادة(144): يجوز مخاصمة القضاة واعضاء النيابة العامة مدنيا عن طريق رفع دعوى المخاصمة للحكم بالتعويض ترفع وتنظر وفقا للاجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل .
المــادة(145): تنحصر اسباب دعوى المخاصمة فيما ياتي: - 
1- اذا وقع من القاضي او عضو النيابة العامة غش في عمله القضائي . 
2- اذا وقع منه خطاء مهني جسيم . 
3- اذا امتنع صراحة او ضمنا عن النظر في الدعوى او الفصل في قضية صالحة للحكم فيها بدون عذر شرعي . 
4- اذا اعترف القاضي انه تعمد الجور في حكمه او انه قضى بغير الحق او بناء على رشوة .
المــادة(146): اذا كان القاضي المخاصم قاضيا في محكمة ابتدائية فترفع دعوى المخاصمة امام المحكمة الاستئنافية التي يعمل القاضي في نطاق اختصاصها المكاني اما اذا كان قاضي في محكمة الاستئناف او قاضيا في المحكمة العليا فترفع الدعوى امام المحكمة العليا .
المــادة(147): تنظر دعوى المخاصمة على مرحلتين الاولى مرحلة قبول الدعوى او رفضها شكلا والثانية مرحلة الحكم فيها .
المــادة(148): مع مراعاة الاختصاص المنصوص عليه في المادة (146) ترفع دعوى المخاصمة بعريضة تسلم مباشرة الى رئيس المحكمة او من يقوم مقامه في حال غيابه وذلك من قبل المدعي طالب التعويض او ممن يوكله بذلك توكيلا خاصا: 
1- يجب ان تشتمل عريضة الدعوى على سبب او اكثر من اسباب المخاصمة الواردة حصرا في المادة (145) . 
2- يجب ان يرفق المدعي طالب التعويض بعريضة دعواه ما يلي: - 
ا: المستندات المؤيدة لدعواه . 
ب: ما يثبت ايداعه بخزينة المحكمة كفالة مقدارها خمسون الف ريال اذا كان المخاصم قاضيا في محكمة ابتدائية او ماة الف ريال اذا كان المخاصم قاضيا في محكمة الاستئناف او المحكمة العليا ويتعدد مبلغ الكفالة بتعدد القضاة او اعضاء النيابة العامة الذين شملتهم دعوى المخاصمة .
المــادة(149): 1- يقوم رئيس محكمة الاستئناف المختصة باحالة دعوى المخاصمة ومرفقاتها خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ تسلمه لها الى احدى شعب المحكمة لتقوم خلال الثلاثة الايام التالية بقيد الدعوى في سجل خاص وابلاغ القاضي المخاصم بصورة من عريضة الدعوى ومرفقاتها للرد عليها كتابيا خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ توقيعه باستلامها فاذا رد القاضي او انتهى الميعاد المحدد دون عذر شرعي مانع من الرد تقوم الشعبة بعقد جلسة سرية لفحص الدعوى ثم تصدر حكمها بقبولها او رفضها شكلا . 
2- على الشعبة عقب اصدار حكمها في دعوى المخاصمة شكلا ابلاغ رئيس المحكمة بنسخه من الحكم ليقوم خلال الثلاثة الايام التالية بابلاغه لطرفي المخاصمة كما يقوم ايضا ان تقرر قبول الدعوى شكلا باحالتها الى الهيئة الاخرى التي ستتولى الحكم في موضوعها . 
3- اذا حكم بقبول دعوى المخاصمة شكلا فيحكم في موضوعها خمسة من اقدم قضاة المحكمة الاستئنافية منهم رئيس المحكمة رئيسا . 
4- اذا لم يتوفر في محكمة الاستئناف المختصة العدد الكافي من القضاة لنظر الدعوى في المرحلتين فعلى رئيس المحكمة عرض الامر على رئيس المحكمة العليا ليكلف لذلك من يراه من بين قضاة محكمة الاستئناف الاخرى لاستكمال النصاب مراعيا الاقرب فالاقرب مكانا .
المــادة(150): اذا كان المخاصم قاضيا في محكمة الاستئناف فترفع عريضة الدعوى الى رئيس المحكمة العليا لاحالتها خلال ثلاثة ايام الى احدى دوائر المحكمة لتقوم خلال السبعة الايام التالية بقيدها في سجل خاص وابلاغ القاضي المخاصم بصورة من عريضة الدعوى ومرفقاتها للرد عليها كتابيا خلال عشرين يوما من تاريخ توقيعه باستلامها فاذا رد القاضي او انتهى الميعاد المحدد دون عذر شرعي مانع من الرد تقوم الدائرة بعقد جلسة سرية لفحص الدعوى ثم تصدر حكمها بقبولها او رفضها شكلا فاذا حكمت بقبولها ابلغت رئيس المحكمة بحكمها خلال الثلاثة الايام التالية لصدور الحكم ليقوم باحالتها الى دائرة اخرى للحكم في موضوعها .
المــادة(151): اذا كان المخاصم قاضيا في المحكمة العليا فترفع عريضة الدعوى الى رئيس المحكمة العليا لا حالتها خلال ثلاثة ايام الى دائرة اخرى غير الدائرة التي يكون القاضي المخاصم عضوا فيها لتقوم خلال الثلاثة الايام التالية بقيد الدعوى في سجل خاص وابلاغ القاضي المخاصم بصورة من عريضة الدعوى ومرفقاتها للرد عليها كتابيا خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ توقيعه باستلامها فاذا رد القاضي او انتهى الميعاد المحدد دون عذر شرعي مانع من الرد تقوم الدائرة بعقد جلسة سرية لفحص الدعوى ثم تصدر حكمها بقبولها او رفضها شكلا فاذا حكمت بقبولها ابلغت رئيس المحكمة بحكمها خلال الثلاثة الايام التالية لصدور الحكم ليقوم باحالتها الى هيئة خاصة تتكون من دائرتين اخريين برئاسة رئيس المحكمة او احد نوابه للحكم في موضوعها .
المــادة(152): تكون مخاصمة اعضاء النيابة العامة امام جهات المحاكم سالفة الذكر بحسب درجاتهم المقابلة وينطبق عليهم ما ينطبق على القضاة من احكام منصوص عليها في هذا الفصل .
المــادة(153): 1- اذا تقرر رفض دعوى المخاصمة شكلا فيجب الحكم على المدعي بالحبس ثلاثين يوما وبمصادرة الكفالة وبالتعويض المناسب للقاضي او عضو النيابة العامة ان كان له مقتض . 
2- اذا ثبت عدم صحة الدعوى فيجب الحكم على المدعي بالحبس ستين يوما وبمصادرة الكفالة وبالتعويض المناسب للقاضي او عضو النيابة العامة المخاصم ان كان له مقتض . 
3- اذا ثبت لهيئة الحكم صحة دعوى المخاصمة فتحكم للمدعي بالتعويض المناسب وبنفقات المحاكمة وببطلان الحكم محل المخاصمة واي عمل قضائي متعلق به وبايقاف القاضي او عضو النيابة العامة عن العمل واحالته الى مجلس القضاء الاعلى لايقاع العقوبة التي يراها مناسبة كما تحكم باعادة مبلغ الكفالة .
المــادة(154): الحكم الصادر برفض دعوى المخاصمة شكلا غير قابل للطعن فيه باي طريق من طرق الطعن اما الحكم الصادر في موضوع الدعوى فان كان صادر في مخاصمة قاضي ابتدائي فيجوز الطعن فيه بالنقض فقط مع مراعاة وقف التنفيذ وان كان صادرا في دعوى مخاصمة احد قضاة محكمة الاستئناف او المحكمة العليا فلا يجوز الطعن فيه باي وجه من الوجوه .
المــادة(155): لا يجوز قبول دعوى المخاصمة بعد مرور ثلاثين يوما تبداء من تاريخ اعذار القاضي اذا تعلق الامر بسبب الامتناع عن الفصل في الدعوى كما لا يجوز قبولها بعد مضي المدة المذكورة من تاريخ العلم بالواقعة بالنسبة لبقية اسباب المخاصمة الواردة في هذا الفصل .
المــادة(156): لا يجوز رفع دعوى مخاصمة ضد قاض او عضو نيابة بعد وفاته .*الباب الخامس: إجراءات الجلسة ونظامها**الفصل الأول: إجراءات الجلسة*المــادة(157): تعقد الجلسات في مبنى المحكمة في القاعات المخصصة لها، ولا يجوز لها ان تعقد جلساتها خارج المحكمة الا للضرورة وباذن سابق من وزير العدل .
المــادة(158): يجب ان يحضر في الجلسة (وجميع الاجراءات المتعلقة بالاثبات) كاتب يحرر المحضر ويوقعه مع رئيس الجلسة، فان غاب الكاتب كان لرئيس المحكمة ندب غيره .
المــادة(159): يحضر الجلسة حاجب يقوم بالنداء على الخصوم وعدد كاف من الحراس للحراسة .
المــادة(160): يعرض جدول الجلسة على رئيسها ويعلق منه صورة بلوحة اعلانات المحكمة وينادى على القضايا بترتيب ورودها في جدولها مالم يرى رئيس الجلسة غير ذلك للمصلحة .
المــادة(161): تكون الجلسة والمرافعة علنية مالم تقرر المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب الخصوم او احدهم اجراءها سرا محافظة على النظام العام ويجب ان تكون الجلسات سرية مراعاة لحرمة الاسرة او للآداب العامة .
المــادة(162): تحكم المحكمة على من يتخلف من العاملين او من الخصوم عن القيام باي اجراء من اجراءات المرافعات في الميعاد الذي حددته بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة ريال ولا تتجاوز ثلاثة الاف ريال، ويكون ذلك بقرار من المحكمة يثبت في محضر الجلسة له ما للاحكام من قوة تنفيذية ولا يقبل الطعن فيه باي طريق، وللمحكمة ان تتجاوز عن المحكوم عليه من الغرامة كلها او بعضها اذا ابدى عذرا مقبولا، ويكون تنفيذ احكام الغرامات المحكوم بها بعد اعلان المحكوم عليه بذلك . ويجوز للمحكمة بدلا من الحكم على المدعي بالغرامة ان تحكم بوقف الدعوى مدة لا تتجاوز ستة اشهر وذلك بعد سماع اقوال المدعى عليه واذا مضت مدة الوقف ولم ينفذ المدعى ما امرت به المحكمة جاز الحكم باستبعاد الدعوى من جدول العمل واعتبارها كان لم تكن .
المــادة(163): لا يجوز تاجيل الدعوى اكثر من مرة لسبب واحد يرجع الى احد الخصوم على ان لا تتجاوز مدة التاجيل ثلاثة اسابيع .
المــادة(164): تاذن المحكمة للخصوم بالكلام حسب دور كل منهم، ويجب الاستماع الى اقوال الخصوم حال المرافعة ولا يجوز مقاطعتهم الا اذا خرجوا عن موضوع الدعوى او مقتضيات الدفاع فيها ويكون المدعى عليه آخر من يتكلم، اما اذا كانت النيابة خصما منضما في الدعوى فتكون آخر من يتكلم .
المــادة(165): للمحكمة ان تقوم بالسعي في اقناع الخصوم بالصلح لا ان تجبر ايا منهم عليه وذلك قبل البدء في نظر الدعوى فاذا تصالح الخصوم فعليهم ان يثبتوا ما تصالحوا عليه في محضر الجلسة ويحرروا به عقد صلح ويقدموه للمحكمة لالحاقه بمحضر الجلسة والتصديق عليه ويكون له في جميع الاحوال قوة السند الواجب التنفيذ .
المــادة(166): في الجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى تقبل المحكمة من الخصوم المستندات التي لم يسبق لهم تقديمها مرفقة بعريضة الدعوى والجواب عنها، وتملي ما فيها على خصومهم، واذا كانت الدعوى مستوفيه شروط صحتها يسال القاضي المدعى عليه الجواب عنها، ويجيب على كل وقائعها اجابة خاصة بها مبينا صراحة ما ينكره وما يقر به من غير ابهام وتحدد المحكمة ما اقر به الخصم وما انكره وتكلف المدعي اثبات ما انكره المدعى عليه وتسمع ادلته وشهوده .
المــادة(167): اذا اعترف المدعى عليه او انكر او سكت واثبت المدعي ما انكره او لم يثبته وطلب يمين المدعى عليه ونكل عنها قضي للمدعي، وان عجز المدعي عن اثبات دعواه او اعتبر عاجزا او لم يطلب يمين المدعى عليه او طلبها وحلفها حكم برفض الدعوى .
المــادة(168): اذا طلب الخصم اجلا لتقديم مستند له تاثير في الدعوى او الرد على مستند قدم في الجلسة او لاعلان شهود لم يتمكن من احضارهم اجلت المحكمة الدعوى تمكينا له في ذلك مدة تراها .
المــادة(169): اذا تخلف المدعى عليه عن تنفيذ ما تاجلت الدعوى بسببه للمرة الثانية وطلب التاجيل جاز للمحكمة ان تحكم بغرامة مناسبة للمدعي كتعويض، ويجوز ان يحكم عليه ايضا بغرامة في حدود خمسمائة ريال للخزانة العامة جزاء على تعطيل المحكمة، ويجوز ان تتكرر الغرامة كلما تكرر طلب التاجيل على انه للمحكمة بعد التاجيل مرتين لنفس السبب الا تستجيب لطلب المدعى عليه اذا استشعرت عدم جديته وطلب المدعي الاستمرار في نظر الدعوى .
المــادة(170): يجوز للمحكمة ان تحكم للخصم بناء على طلبه بغرامة على خصمه عن كل دعوى او دفاع يقصد به الكيد كما يجوز لها دون طلب ان تحكم على ذات الخصم لذات الاسباب بغرامة مناسبة للخزانة العامة وان تبين اسباب ذلك في حكمها .
المــادة(171): للخصوم ان يتفقوا على وقف الخصومة مدة لا تزيد على سنة للتمكن من الحصول على دليل تعذر تقديمه الى المحكمة اذا قدمت اسبابا مقنعه ان تقرر وقف الدعوى للمدة التي تراها مناسبة .
المــادة(172): يجوز للمحكمة ان تقرر قفل باب المرافعة في الخصومة وتحجزها للحكم في نفس الجلسة في الحالتين التاليتين: - 
1- اذا اتفق الخصوم على ذلك ووقعوا على محضر الجلسة بما يفيد الاتفاق . 
2- اذا رات المحكمة ان ما قدم من ادلة كاف لاصدار الحكم في الدعوى وان اعتراض الخصوم غير ذي جدوى، وعليها ان تبين في حكمها الاسباب التي دعتها الى تقرير ذلك رغم معارضة الخصوم او احدهم وتسلم لكل من الخصوم صورة من محضر الجلسات بناء على طلب الخصم .*الفصل الثاني: نظام الجلسات*المــادة(173): يناط ضبط الجلسة وادارتها وحفظ نظامها برئيسها، وهو الذي يتولى توجيه الاسئلة للخصوم والشهود، واذا رغب احد الاعضاء في توجيه سؤال او ملاحظة اسر له بذلك ليتولى هو توجيه السؤال .
المــادة(174): لرئيس الجلسة ان يخرج من قاعتها من يخل بنظامها فان لم يمتثل وتمادى كان للمحكمة ان تحكم عليه بغرامة خمسمائة ريال او بحبسه اربعا وعشرين ساعة، واذا وقع الاخلال ممن يؤدون وظيفة بالمحكمة كان لرئيس المحكمة تقرير الجزاء التاديبي عليهم، وللمحكمة الى ما قبل انتهاء الجلسة اذا قبلت عذر الموظف او المحكوم عليه ان ترجع عن الحكم او القرار الصادر منها .
المــادة(175): على المحكمة ان تمنع التلفظ بالعبارات الجارحة او المخالفة للنظام العام او للآداب العامة ولها من تلقاء نفسها ان تامر بمحوها من محضر الجلسة او الاوراق والمذكرات الاخرى بقرار يثبت في محضر الجلسة .
المــادة(176): اذا وقع تعدي على هيئة المحكمة او احد اعضائها او احد العاملين بها اثناء انعقاد الجلسة حاكمت المحكمة المعتدي وحكمت عليه في الحال بالعقوبة المقررة قانونا، ولها ان تحاكم شاهد الزور وتحكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة قانونا .
المــادة(177): اذا وقعت في الجلسة او في مبنى المحكمة او ساحاتها جريمة غير ما ذكر في المادة السابقة امرت المحكمة بتحرير محضر ضبط لها يكون حجة بما جاء فيه، واتخذت الاجراءات التحفظية بما فيها القبض على المتهم وحبسه احتياطيا ثم تحيل الواقعة الى النيابة العامة لاتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية فيها او تامر جهات الضبط القضائي بالقيام بما يلزم من الاجراءات لاحالتها الى النيابة .
المــادة(178): يكون الحكم الذي يصدر من المحكمة بالغرامة او الحبس للاخلال بنظام الجلسة نهائيا اما الحكم الذي يصدر في جريمة التعدي او شهادة الزور يكون واجب التنفيذ ولو مع استئنافه .*الباب السادس: الدفع والإدخال والطلبات العارضة والتدخل**الفصل الأول: الدفع*المــادة(179): الدفع دعوى يبديها المدعى عليه او الطاعن اعتراضا على موضوع الدعوى او الطعن او شروط قبولهما او اي اجراء من اجراءاتهما .
المــادة(180): على الدافع ان يبين وقائع دفعه واحواله وادلته والوجه القانوني الذي يستند اليه . فاذا كان الدفع متعلق بالنظام العام فعلى المحكمة ارجاء السير في الدعوى الاصلية والنظر في الدفع على نحو ما تسير في الدعوى الاصلية والفصل فيه استقلالا بحكم مسبب وفيما عدا ذلك من الدفوع فيجوز للمحكمة ضم الدفع الى الموضوع وعليها حينئذ ان تبين ما حكمت به في الدفع .
المــادة(181): يسقط الحق في الدفع بعدم الاختصاص المكاني، وفي الدفع ببطلان الاعلان او الاستدعاء وفي الدفع بطلب احالة الدعوى الى محكمة اخرى لقيام نفس ذات النزاع امامها او لارتباطها بدعوى اخرى مرفوعة امامها، وكذلك سائر الدفوع المتعلقة بالاجراءات، اذا لم تبد جميعها او ما يراد ابداؤه منها دفعه واحدة قبل الدخول في موضوع النزاع ويجب ابداء جميع الوجوه التي بني عليها الدفع المتعلق بالاجراءات معا، و الا سقط الحق فيما لم يبد منها ويحكم في كل دفع منها استقلالا بقرار مسبب مالم تقرر المحكمة في الجلسة ضمه للموضوع وعليها حينئذ ان تبين ما حكمت به في كل منهما على حدة .
المــادة(182): بطلان عريضة الدعوى واعلانها وبطلان اوراق التكليف بالحضور الناشئ عن عيب في الاعلان او في بيان المحكمة او في تاريخ الجلسة يزول بحضور المعلن اليه في الجلسة او بايداع مذكرة بدفاعه .
المــادة(183): على المحكمة اذا قضت بعدم اختصاصها المكاني او النوعي ان تقرر احالة الدعوى بحالتها الى المحكمة المختصة وان تحدد موعدا لحضور الخصوم امامها، وتلتزم المحكمة التي احيلت اليها الدعوى بنظرها .
المــادة(184): اذا كان النزاع او ما يرتبط به مطروحا امام محكمتين مختصتين وجب ابداء الدفع بالاحالة امام المحكمة التي رفع اليها النزاع اخيرا، واذا كانت احدى المحكمتين غير مختصة وجب ابداء الدفع امام المحكمة غير المختصة، وعلى المحكمة ان تحدد للدعوى امام المحكمة الاخرى جلسة لنظر ذات النزاع او لنظر القضية المرتبطة به .
المــادة(185): اذا كان الدفع متعلقا بالنظام العام جاز ابداؤه في اية مرحلة من مراحل الخصومة ولو امام المحكمة العليا وعلى المحكمة ان تقضي به من تلقاء نفسها بحكم مستقل وقبل الفصل في الموضوع .
المــادة(186): تعتبر من النظام العام الدفوع التالية: - 
1- الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة بسبب نوع الدعوى . 
2- الدفع بعدم صحة الدعوى لفقدان شرط من شروطها . 
3- الدفع بعدم توجهه الدعوى لكون احد المتداعين ليس خصما شرعيا له ولاية التقاضي عن غيره فيها او ليس اهلا للتقاضي . 
4- الدفع بعدم سماع الدعوى لتقدم ما يكذبها محضا . 
5- الدفع بعدم قبول الطعون التي لها مواعيد لعدم تقديمها في مواعيدها المحددة لها . 
6- الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسبق الفصل فيها . 
7- الدفع بعدم دستورية القانون، وفي هذه الحالة اذا رات المحكمة ان الدفع قائم على اساس اوقفت نظر الخصومة ورفعت الاوراق المتعلقة بالدفع الى الدائرة الدستورية بالمحكمة العليا خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ قرارها بوقف نظر الخصومة وعلى الدائرة الدستورية الفصل فيه خلال مدة اقصاها سبعون يوما تبداء من تاريخ وصول الاوراق الى المحكمة العليا .
المــادة(187): يجوز ابداء الدفع بعدم القبول (عدم جواز النظر) امام درجتي التقاضي في اية حالة كانت عليها الخصومة، وعلى المحكمة ان تقضي به قبل الفصل في الموضوع، واذا رات المحكمة ان انتفاء صفة المدعى عليه قائم على اساس اجلت نظر الدعوى لاعلان ذي الصفة، وفي هذه الحالة يجوز لها الحكم على المدعي بغرامة لا تتجاوز الف ريال .
المــادة(188): يجوز ابداء الدفوع الموضوعية امام درجتي التقاضي في اية حالة كانت عليها الخصومة وعلى المحكمة ان تقضي فيها قبل الفصل في طلب المدعي والحكم فيه يحوز حجية الامر المقضي به .*الفصل الثاني: الإدخال في الخصومة*المــادة(189): للخصم ان يدخل في الخصومة من كان يصح اختصامه فيها عند رفعها ويكون ذلك بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى مع مراعاة مواعيد الحضور .
المــادة(190): للمحكمة، ولو من تلقاء نفسها ان تامر بادخال من ترى ادخاله لمصلحة العدالة او لاظهار حقيقة، ومن ذلك: - 
1- من كان خصما في الدعوى في مرحلة سابقة . 
2- من تربطه باحد الخصوم رابطة تضامن او التزام لا يقبل التجزئة . 
3- الوارث مع المدعي او المدعى عليه او الشريك على الشيوع اذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بالتركة قبل قسمتها او بعدها او بالشيوع . 
4- شركة التامين المسئولة عن الحق المدعى به اذا كان مصرحا بها . 
5- من يحتمل ان يلحق به ضرر من قيام الدعوى او من الحكم فيها اذا ظهرت للمحكمة دلائل جدية على التواطؤ او الغش او التقصير من جانب الخصوم وتعين المحكمة ميعادا للخصوم لا يجاوز ثلاثة اسابيع .
المــادة(191): لا يجوز لمحكمة الاستئناف او الخصوم ادخال من لم يكن خصما في الدعوى الصادر فيها حكما مستانف امامها .
المــادة(192): يجوز للمحكمة ان تقرر اعلان ملخص واف من طلبات الخصوم الى اي شخص ترى لمصلحة العدالة او لاظهار الحقيقة ان يكون على علم بها .
المــادة(193): يجب على المحكمة اجابة طلب الخصم بتاجيل الدعوى لادخال ضامن فيها اذا كان قد كلف بالحضور خلال ثمانية ايام من تاريخ اعلانه بالدعوى او قيام السبب الموجب للضمان او كانت الثمانية الايام المذكورة لم تنقض وفيما عدا ذلك يكون للمحكمة التاجيل لادخال ضامن .
المــادة(194): يقضى في طلب الضمان وفي الدعوى الاصلية بحكم واحد كلما امكن والا فصلت المحكمة في طلب الضمان بعد الحكم في الدعوى الاصلية .
المــادة(195): اذا امرت المحكمة بضم طلب الضمان الى الدعوى الاصلية يكون الحكم الصادر على الضامن عند الاقتضاء حكما للمدعي الاصلي، ولو لم يكن قد وجه اليه طلبات، ويجوز لطالب الضمان ان يطلب اخراجه من الدعوى بموافقة الخصم اذا لم يكن مطالبا بالتزام شخصي .
المــادة(196): اذا رات المحكمة ان طلب الضمان لا اساس له جاز لها الحكم على مدعي الضمان بالتعويضات الناشئة عن تاخير الفصل في الدعوى الاصلية .*الفصل الثالث: الطلبات العارضة والتدخل*المــادة(197): تقدم الطلبات العارضة من المدعي او من المدعى عليه بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى قبل يوم الجلسة بطلب مكتوب او يقدم شفاها او كتابة في الجلسة في حضور الخصم ويثبت في محضر الجلسة .
المــادة(198): للمدعي ان يقدم من الطلبات العارضة ما يلي: - 
1- ما يتضمن تصحيح الطلب الاصلي او تعديل موضوعه لمواجهة ظروف طرات او تبينت بعد رفع الدعوى . 
2- ما يكون مكملا للطلب الاصلي او مترتبا عليه او متصلا به اتصالا لا يقبل التجزئة . 
3- ما يتضمن اضافة او تغييرا في سبب الدعوى مع بقاء موضوع الطلب الاصلي على حالة . 
4- طلب الامر باجراء تحفظي او وقتي . 
5- ما تاذن المحكمة بتقديمه مما يكون مرتبطا بالطلب الاصلي .
المــادة(199): للمدعى عليه ان يقدم من الطلبات العارضة ما ياتي: - 
1- طلب المقاصة القضائية . 
2- طلب الحكم له بالتعويضات عن ضرر لحقه من الدعوى او من اجراء فيها . 
3- اي طلب يترتب عليه آلا يحكم للمدعي بطلباته كلها او بعضها او ان يحكم له بها مقيدة بقيد لمصلحة المدعى عليه . 
4- اي طلب يكون متصلا بالدعوى اتصالا لا يقبل التجزئة . 
5- ما تاذن المحكمة بتقديمه مما يكون مرتبطا بالدعوى .
المــادة(200): يجوز لكل ذي مصلحة ان يتدخل في الخصومة المنظورة امام محكمة الدرجة الاولى منضما الى احد الخصوم او طالبا الحكم لنفسه بطلب مرتبط بها .
المــادة(201): لا يجوز التدخل امام الاستئناف الا لمن يطلب الانضمام الى احد الخصوم .
المــادة(202): يكون التدخل بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى قبل يوم الجلسة او بطلب يقدم كتابة او شفاها في الجلسة بحضور الخصوم ويثبت في محضرها ويمتنع قبوله بعد اقفال باب المرافعة .
المــادة(203): تحكم المحكمة على وجه السرعة في كل نزاع يتعلق بقبول الطلبات العارضة او التدخل ولا يترتب على الطلبات العارضة او التدخل ارجاء الحكم في الدعوى الاصلية متى كانت صالحة للحكم فيها، وتحكم المحكمة في موضوع الطلبات العارضة او في طلبات التدخل مع الدعوى الاصلية كلما امكن ذلك، والا استبقت الطلب العارض او طلب التدخل للحكم فيه بعد تحقيقه .*الباب السابع: المسائل التي تعترض سير الخصومة**الفصل الأول: وقف الخصومة*المــادة(204): يجوز وقف الدعوى بناء على اتفاق الخصوم على عدم السير فيها مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر من تاريخ اقرار المحكمة لاتفاقهم ولا يكون لهذا الوقف اثر في اي ميعاد يكون القانون قد حدده لاجراء ما، واذا لم يعجل السير في الخصومة في الثمانية الايام التالية لنهاية الآجل اعتبر المدعي تاركا دعواه والمستانف تاركا استئنافه .
المــادة(205): في غير الاحوال التي ينص فيها القانون على وقف الخصومة وجوبا او جوازا يجب على المحكمة ان تامر بوقفها كلما رات تعليق حكمها في موضوعها على الفصل في مسالة اخرى يتوقف عليها الحكم، في الخصومة .
المــادة(206): يستانف السير في الخصومة من النقطة التي وقفت عندها بمجرد زوال سبب الوقف .*الفصل الثاني: انقطاع الخصومة*المــادة(207): اذا توفى احد الخصوم او فقد اهلية التقاضي او زالت صفته في مباشرته اجراءات التقاضي قبل قفل باب المرافعة في الخصومة، انقطع سير الخصومة وامتنع على المحكمة نظرها، اما اذا توفى الوكيل في الدعوى او انقضت وكالته فلا ينقطع سيرها وانما يكون للموكل تعيين وكيل آخر وللمحكمة اذا قبلت عذر الخصم ان تمنحه اجلا لذلك .
المــادة(208): يترتب على انقطاع سير الخصومة وقف جميع المواعيد والاجراءات وبطلان ما يحصل منها اثناء الانقطاع .
المــادة(209): تستانف الخصومة سيرها اذا حضر الجلسة التي كانت محددة لنظرها وارث المتوفى او من يقوم مقام من فقد اهلية التقاضي او من قام مقام من زالت عنه الصفة وباشر السير فيها او باعلانهما بالطرق المقررة وفقا لهذا القانون .*الفصل الثالث: التنازل عن الخصومة*المــادة(210): يجوز للمدعي التنازل عن الخصومة في اية حالة تكون عليها الخصومة باحدى الطرق الآتية: - 
1- ان يعلن خصمه بالتنازل قبل الجلسة المحددة طبقا لما هو مبين في باب الاعلان . 
2- ان يقرر ذلك في الجلسة في مواجهة خصمه ويثبت ذلك في محضرها . 
3- ان يبديه في بيان صريح في مذكرة موقعه منه او من وكيله الماذون له بذلك ويطلع خصمه عليه . ولا يجوز التنازل عن الخصومة اذا تعلق بها حق للمدعي عليه الا بموافقته ولا يلتفت الى اعتراضه اذا كان قد قدم دفعا بعدم الاختصاص او بالاحالة او ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى او اي طلب يكون القصد منه منع المحكمة من سماع الدعوى او السير في الخصومة .
المــادة(211): يترتب على التنازل الغاء جميع اجراءات الخصومة بما في ذلك اجراء رفع الدعوى ويستثنى من ذلك اثر مرور الزمن على سماعها ويحكم على المتنازل بالنفقات وبالتعويضات اللازمة للمدعي عليه اذا طلبها واذا تنازل الخصم عن اية ورقة من اوراق المرافعات او اجراء من اجراءات الخصومة اعتبرت الورقة او الاجراء كان لم يكن .
المــادة(212): يعتبر التنازل عن الحق المدعي به كاملا تنازلا عن الحق في الدعوى والخصومة، ويجب اثبات ذلك في محضر الجلسة وتقريره بحكم غير قابل للطعن مطلقا .
المــادة(213): التنازل عن الاستئناف يجعل الحكم الابتدائي نهائيا، والتنازل عن الحكم يعتبر تنازلا عن الحق الثابت به .*الفصل الرابع: الصلح في الخصومة*المــادة(214): يجوز للخصوم في اية حالة تكون عليها الخصومة ان يتصالحوا فيها ويقدموا ما اتفقوا عليه مكتوبا وموقعا عليه منهم او من وكلائهم المفوضين بالصلح وتقرر المحكمة الحاقه بمحضر الجلسة للتصديق عليه واعتباره في قوة السند الواجب التنفيذ .*الفصل الخامس: سقوط الخصومة*المــادة(215): اذا توقف السير في الخصومة بفعل المدعي او امتناعه وانقضت سنه من تاريخ آخر اجراء صحيح فيها سقطت الخصومة، ولا تسري مدة السقوط في حالات الانقطاع المتعلقة بالمدعي الا من تاريخ اعلان من قام مقامه بوجود الخصومة المترددة بين الطرفين، وفي حالة الوقف الجزائي تبداء مدة السقوط من تاريخ انتهاء مدة الوقف ويتقرر السقوط بحكم بناء على طلب من الخصم موجه لجميع المدعين او المستانفين بالطريقة المعتادة لرفع الدعوى او في مواجهتهم في الجلسة عند استئناف السير في الدعوى بعد انقضاء ميعاد سقوط الخصومة فيها .
المــادة(216): اذا توقف سير الخصومة لمدة ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ اخر اجراء صحيح تم فيها بدون سبب شرعي موجب لذلك دل على رغبة المدعي عن الخصومة فتسقط الخصومة بقوة القانون ويتحمل نفقات المحاكمة، واي تعويض عن اضرار تكون قد لحقت بالمدعى عليه اذا طلبها واذا اراد المدعي تجديد الخصومة فلا يتم قبولها الا باجراءات جديدة .*الباب الثامن: الاحكام**الفصل الأول: المبادئ الأساسية في الأحكام*المــادة(217): الحكم قرار مكتوب صادر في خصومة معينة من ذي ولاية قضائية شرعية وقانونية .
المــادة(218): تستهل الاحكام باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
المــادة(219): متى انتهت المحاكمة او كانت الخصومة صالحة للفصل فيها وجب على المحكمة اصدار الحكم فيها دون تاخير وفقا للاجراءات المنصوص عليها في القانون .
المــادة(220): يجب على المحكمة عند حجز القضية للحكم ان تحدد موعدا للنطق به .
المــادة(221): يجب على المحكمة ان تحكم في كل طلب او دفع قدم اليها وفقا للقانون، ولا يجوز لها ان تحكم بما لم يطلبه الخصوم او لمن لم يكن طرفا في الخصومة او عليه .*الفصل الثاني: الأحكام وكيفية إصدارها*المــادة(222): بعد ان تحجز المحكمة القضية للحكم تتناولها بالبحث والمداولة وتكون المداولة في الاحكام سرا بين القضاة مجتمعين، ولا يجوز ان يشترك فيها غير القضاة الذين سمعوا المرافعة والا كان الحكم باطلا ولا يجوز للقضاة افشا سر المداولة .
المــادة(223): لا يجوز للمحكمة اثناء المداولة ان تسمع احد الخصوم او ان تقبل اوراقا في الخصومة دون اطلاع الخصم الآخر والا كان العمل باطلا .
المــادة(224): يجوز للمحكمة اثناء المداولة اعادة فتح باب المرافعة بقرار مسبب اذا رات وجها لذلك من تلقاء نفسها وعليها حينئذ ان تعلن اطراف الخصومة بالحضور وتستوفي الاجراءات بحضور الخصمين او وكيليهما والا كان العمل بغير ذلك والحكم المترتب عليه باطلا .
المــادة(225): 1- بعد تمام المداولة وقبل النطق بالحكم يجب ان تعد المحكمة مسودة الحكم مشتملة على الاسباب التي بني عليها الحكم ثم المنطوق وان يوقع القضاة المشتركون في الحكم على هذه المسودة والا كان الحكم باطلا . 
2- يجب ان تحرر مسودة الحكم الصادر من هيئة متعددة القضاة بخط احد قضاتها وفي كل الاحوال يجب ان تودع مسودة الحكم في ملف القضية والا تعرض المتسبب في مخالفة ذلك للمساءلة التاديبية ويراعى عند ايداع مسودة الحكم في ملف القضية حفظ صورة منها في ملف خاص بالمسودات بعد مطابقتها على الاصل بمعرفة رئيس المحكمة .
المــادة(226): تصدر الاحكام باغلبية الآراء فاذا تشعبت الآراء وجب على الفريق الاقل عددا او الذي يضم احدث القضاة ان ينضم الى احد الرايين الصادرين او الاكثر عددا وذلك عند اخذ الراي مرة ثانية .
المــادة(227): 1- ينطق رئيس المحكمة بالحكم علنا بتلاوة منطوق الحكم مع اسبابه في حضور باقي الاعضاء، واذا حصل لاحد القضاة الذين اشتركوا في سماع المرافعة وحضور المداولة عذر، وجب ان يكون موقعا على مسودة الحكم وان يبدى ذلك في محضر تلاوته وتستثنى المحكمة العليا من علنية النطق بالاحكام ما لم تكن محكمة موضوع . 
2- لا يجوز اطلاع الخصوم على مسودة الحكم قبل النطق به ولا تعطي صورة منها لاي منهم مطلقا . 
3- في ما عدا ما نصت عليه المادة (224) لا يجوز للمحكمة تاجيل النطق بالحكم الا لعذر قهري على ان يتم اثبات ذلك العذر في محضر الجلسة .
المــادة(228): 1- يجب على المحكمة تحرير نسخة الحكم الاصلية والتوقيع عليها من قبل كاتبها 
وهيئة الحكم وختمها بعد المراجعة على المسودة وذلك خلال مدة اقصاها ثلاثون يوما من تاريخ النطق بالحكم . 
2- بمجرد الانتهاء من ختم النسخة الاصلية للحكم بختم المحكمة يتم تسليم صورة معتمدة منها لكل خصم بعد توقيعهم على الاستلام في السجل الخاص بذلك واذا لم يحضر المحكوم عليه لاستلام نسخته بعد الانتهاء من كتابتها وجب اعلانه اعلانا صحيحا مصحوبا بنسخة الحكم وفقا لقواعد الاعلان المقررة في القانون . 
3- موت القاضي او مرضه المقعد لا يؤثر على وجود صحة الحكم الذي وقع على مسودته فاذا كان قاضي فرد فتحرر نسخة الحكم الاصلية وتذيل باسمه وعلى خلفه ان يحرر ادنى ذلك ما يفيد صدور الحكم اعلاه عن سلفه ثم يوقع على ما حرره ويختمه بختم المحكمة اما اذا كان القاضي المتوفى او المقعد عضوا ضمن هيئة فيتم توقيع نسخة الحكم من بقية اعضاء الهيئة شريطة الا يقل عددهم عن الاغلبية المطلوبة فاذا جاء الخلف لذلك العضو واكتمل تشكيل الهيئة فيذكر ادنى ذلك سبب خلو الحكم من توقيع العضو ويختم كل ذلك بتوقيع الهيئة الجديدة وختم المحكمة .
المــادة(229): يجب ان يشتمل الحكم على البيانات التالية: 
1- اسم المحكمة التي اصدرته وتاريخ الحكم ومكان اصداره . 
2- اسماء القضاة الذين سمعوا المرافعة واشتركوا في المداولة . 
3- اسم عضو النيابة الذي ابدى رايه في القضية وطلباته ودفوعه ان كان طرفا فيها . 
4- اسماء الخصوم كاملة وصفاتهم وموطن كل منهم او وكلائهم او من تعينه المحكمة . 
5- حضور الخصوم وغيابهم . 
6- نوع القضية ورقمها ووقائع النـزاع وطلبات الخصوم ودفوعهم وكامل ادلتهم واسانيدهم القانونية والواقعية . 
7- منطوق الحكم واسبابه . 
8- توقيع الكاتب وتوقيع هيئة المحكمة .
المــادة(230): تعتبر بيانات الحكم مكملة بعضها لبعض واغفال بيان منها اذا كان يؤدي الى التجهيل بالقضية التي صدر فيها الحكم او القضاة الذين اشتركوا في سماع المرافعة والمداولة او بطلبات النيابة او الخصوم يجعل الحكم باطلا .
المــادة(231): ا- يجب ان تكون الاحكام مسببه والا تتناقض الاسباب مع بعضها او مع المنطوق والا كانت باطلة . 
ب- يعتبر عدم مناقشة القاضي لوسائل الدفاع الجوهرية ورده عليها ومخالفة الاسباب للنصوص او الوقائع قصورا في التسبيب يجعل الحكم باطلا .
المــادة(232): اذا اغفلت المحكمة الحكم في بعض الطلبات الموضوعية جاز لصاحب المصلحة من الخصوم استدعاء خصمه للحضور امامها بالطرق المقررة لرفع الدعوى لنظر هذا الطلب والحكم فيه .*الفصل الثالث: آثار الاحكام*المــادة(233): تحوز الاحكام القطعية الفاصلة في الموضوع حجية الامر المقضي به بمجرد صدورها وفقا للشرع والقانون .
المــادة(234): تقتصر حجية الاحكام على اطراف الخصومة وموضوعها وسببها وتستثنى من ذلك الاحكام الآتية لكونها ذات حجية مطلقة وهي: 
1- الاحكام الصادرة بعدم دستورية القوانين . 
2- الاحكام الصادرة في دعاوى الغاء القرار الاداري . 
3- الاحكام الجنائية الباتة الصادر بالبراءة . 
4- الاحكام الصادرة بالافلاس . 
5- الاحكام الصادرة بالنسب .
المــادة(235): مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة (294) الحكم الحائز لقوة الامر المقضي به نهائي ينشئ الحق في تنفيذه بالقوة الجبرية وفقا للشرع والقانون .
المــادة(236): اذا الغت المحكمة الاستئنافية حكما ابتدائيا في الموضوع وجب عليها الفصل في القضية واذا نقضت المحكمة العليا الحكم المطعون فيه اعادته الى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم .
المــادة(237): الاحكام تقرر ثبوت الحقوق او عدم ثبوتها وتنشئ المراكز القانونية او تزيلها او تغيرها كل ذلك من تاريخ النطق بالحكم او من تاريخ المطالبة القضائية او من تاريخ اصل سبب العلاقة حسب مقتضى الحال المنصوص عليه في الحكم .*الفصل الرابع: القضاء المستعجل والعمل الولائي*المــادة(238): القضاء المستعجل حكم مؤقت بتدبير وقتي او تحفظي يصدر في المسائل المستعجلة التي يخشى عليها من فوات الوقت دون التعرض لاصل الحق .
المــادة(239): يكون القضاء المستعجل في المسائل المدنية والتجارية والاحوال الشخصية .
المــادة(240): يعتبر من المسائل المستعجلة في الحالة التي يخشى عليها من فوات الوقت ما ياتي: 
1- طلب سماع شاهد مع عدم المساس بحق المدعي في استصدار امر بمنعه من السفر اذا اقتضى الامر ذلك . 
2- طلب استرداد الحيازة . 
3- طلب اثبات الحالة . 
4- طلبات بيع الاموال القابلة للتلف او الاذن به . 
5- طلب فرض الحراسة القضائية . 
6- طلب الامر بنفقة مؤقتة . 
7- طلب منع التعرض المادي وازالة العدوان .
المــادة(241): ترفع الدعوى المستعجلة بعريضة تعلن الى المدعى عليه خلال اربع وعشرين ساعة ويجوز انقاصها الى ساعتين ويكون ميعاد الحضور اربعا وعشرين ساعة ويجوز انقاصه من ساعة الى ساعة وعلى القاضي ان ينظر الدعوى في المحكمة وله عند الضرورة القصوى ان ينظرها خارج المحكمة .
المــادة(242): يكون الاعلان بواسطة محضر المحكمة الى موطن المدعى عليه او الى مكان عمله او اليه شخصيا او في اي مكان يجده فيه واذا ثبت غش المحضر جاز للمحكمة حبسه شهرا والحكم عليه بالتعويض المناسب للخصم المتضرر ايا كان .
المــادة(243): يصدر الحكم في المسائل المستعجلة من المحكمة المختصة او ممن يندب فيها لذلك من القضاة خلال (24) ساعة من التاريخ المحدد للحضور في مواجهة المدعى عليه او المنصوب عنه ويكون الحكم واجب التنفيذ فور صدوره من واقع مسودته دون اتباع مقدمات التنفيذ الجبري، وللمحكمة ان تشترط لتنفيذ الحكم تقديم كفالة تقدرها بحسب الاحوال فاذا لم تنص في حكمها على تقديم الكفالة كان الحكم واجب النافذ بدون كفالة .
المــادة(244): اذا صدر الحكم في المسائل المستعجلة من المحكمة الابتدائية او من القاضي المختص بها تبعا لدعوى منظورة امام المحكمة او على استقلال جاز الطعن فيه بالاستئناف مباشرة خلال ثمانية ايام تبداء من تاريخ النطق بالحكم وتفصل المحكمة الاستئنافية في الاستئناف خلال ثمانية ايام على الاكثر ولا يكون للاستئناف اثر موقف للتنفيذ .
المــادة(245): يكون للحكم الصادر في الامور المستعجلة حجية مؤقتة تزول بزوال اسباب الحكم المستعجل او بحكم جديد في دعوى مستعجلة جديدة او بصدور الحكم في الموضوع .
المــادة(246): الاوامر على العرائض هي عبارة عن قرارات وقتية او تحفظية تصدر في غير خصومة وفي غياب من صدر الامر ضده بمقتضى السلطة الولائية لرئيس 
المحكمة او القاضي المختص لا تمس موضوع الحق وقد تتعلق به او بتنفيذه وتتضمن اذنا او تكليفا او اجازة للاجراء او تنظيمه .
المــادة(247): يصدر الامر في الاحوال التي ينص عليها القانون وفي كل حالة يثبت لدى المحكمة لزوم صدوره شرعا وقانونا بناء على طلب ذي المصلحة .
المــادة(248): يقدم طلب صدور الامر على عريضة من نسختين وصور بقدر عدد الخصوم يشتمل على اسانيده ووقائعه وموطن طالب الامر الاصلي او المختار وان يرفق به الوثائق اللازمة .
المــادة(249): يصدر رئيس المحكمة امره كتابة على اصل الطلب في اليوم التالي لتقديمه على الاكثر، ولا يلزم ذكر الاسباب التي بني عليها الا اذا كان مخالفا لامر سبق صدوره فيجب عندئذ ذكر الاسباب التي اقتضت اصدار الامر المخالف والا كان الامر الجديد باطلا .
المــادة(250): تسلم صورة الامر للطالب مؤشرا عليها به في اليوم التالي لصدوره على الاكثر .
المــادة(251): لمن صدر الامر ضده او من رفض طلبه التظلم الى مصدر الامر او الى المحكمة استقلالا او تبعا للدعوى الاصلية بتقرير تذكر فيه اسباب التظلم والا رفض قبوله ويحكم بتاييد الامر او تعديله او بالغائه ويكون الحكم قابلا للطعن فيه بالاستئناف طبقا للقواعد المقررة ويسقط الحق في التظلم بصدور الحكم في الخصومة الاصلية .
المــادة(252): يسقط الامر الصادر على عريضة اذا لم يقدم للتنفيذ خلال عشرين يوما من تاريخ صدوره الا ما استثني بنص خاص ولا يمنع سقوط الامر من استصدار امر جديد .*الفصل الخامس: تصحيح الأحكام وتفسيرها*المــادة(253): تتولى المحكمة تصحيح ما يقع في حكمها من اخطاء مادية بحته كتابية او حسابية بقرار تصدره من تلقاء نفسها، او بناء على طلب احد الخصوم من غير مرافعة، ويجري كاتب المحكمة هذا التصحيح على صورة الحكم الاصلي ويوقع هو ورئيس الجلسة .
المــادة(254): اذا تم التصحيح في غيبة الخصوم او بناء على طلب احدهم في غيبة الآخر بعد تسليم صور من الحكم لهم، يعلن الغائب منهم عن طريق قلم كتاب المحكمة او الخصم طالب التصحيح للحضور ومعه صورة الحكم المسلمة اليه لاثبات التصحيح عليها وتعتبر صورة الحكم التنفيذية غير صالحة للتنفيذ بها فيما يتعارض مع التصحيح .
المــادة(255): يجوز استئناف القرار الصادر بالتصحيح استقلالا اذا تجاوزت المحكمة الحدود المنصوص عليها في المادة (253) اذا كان الحكم قابلا للاستئناف اصلا، اما القرار برفض التصحيح فلا يجوز الطعن فيه استقلالا .
المــادة(256): للمحكمة بناء على طلب الخصوم ان تفسر ما غمض في حكمها بقرار تصدره بعد سماع اقوال الخصوم ويثبت القرار على نسخة الحكم الاصلية ويوقعه الكاتب وهيئة المحكمة ويؤشر به على الصورة المسلمة للخصوم ويكون قرار التفسير قابلا للاستئناف اذا كان الحكم قابلا له اصلا .*الفصل السادس: نفقات المحاكمة*المــادة(257): نفقات المحاكمة هي ما يثبت بوجه شرعي وقانوني ان الخصوم انفقوه في الخصومة ويدخل في ذلك ما ياتي: 
- الرسوم القضائية . 
- اجور الخبراء 
- نفقات الشهود . 
- نفقات انتقال المحكمة . 
- نفقات اتخاذ الاجراءات التحفظية . 
- اجرة من تنصبه المحكمة عن الخصم الغائب . 
- اجرة المحامي بما تقدره المحكمة . 
ولا يدخل في نفقات المحاكمة التعويضات ولا ما قضت به المحكمة على الخصوم من غرامات بسبب تعطيل الفصل في الدعوى وعدم الامتثال لقراراتها واوامرها .
المــادة(258): يجب على المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها ان تحكم بالزام المحكوم عليه بالنفقات في الحكم الذي تنتهي به الخصومة امامها واذا اخفق كل من الخصمين في بعض الطلبات تقسم المحكمة النفقات بينهما بنسبة المحكوم به على كل منهما واذا تعدد المحكوم عليهم بالنفقات او المحكوم لهم بها قسمت بالتساوي بينهم او بحسب ما تقرره المحكمة ولا يلزم المحكوم عليهم بالتضامن الا اذا كانوا متضامنين في اصل المحكوم به .
المــادة(259): اذا حكم بعدم قبول التدخل فيحكم بالنفقات الخاصة بطلب التدخل على المتدخل .
المــادة(260): للموكل حق طلب الحكم بالتعويض على المحامي الذي تعمد مباشرة اجراءات غير صحيحة حكم ببطلانها .
المــادة(261): تقدر نفقات الخصومة في الحكم كلما امكن والا قدرها رئيس المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم بناء على طلب المحكوم له بامر على عريضة يكون محتويا على قائمة مفصلة بالنفقات المحكوم بها ولا يخضع هذا الامر للسقوط المقرر للاوامر على العرائض .
المــادة(262): لمن صدر الامر ضده التظلم منه امام المحكمة بتقرير على عريضة تقدم الى قلم كتاب المحكمة خلال ثمانية ايام من تاريخ اعلانه بالامر وتنظر المحكمة التظلم في حضور الخصوم بغرفة المشورة بعد ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ اعلانه وياخذ الحكم الصادر في التظلم حكم اصله في قبوله الاستئناف .*الباب التاسع: أوامر الأداء(الدفع والتسليم)*المــادة(263): استثناء من القواعد العامة يجب اتباع الاحكام الواردة في هذا الباب اذا كان حق الدائن ثابتا بالكتابة وحال الاداء وكان المطالب به دينا من النقود، معين المقدار او منقولا معينا بنوعه ومقداره، كما يجب اتباع هذه الاحكام اذا كان صاحب الحق دائنا بورقة تجارية واقتصر رجوعه على الساحب او المحرر او القابل او الضامن الاحتياطي لاحدهم،فاذا اراد الرجوع على غيرهم وجب عليه اتباع القواعد العامة في رفع الدعوى .
المــادة(264): على الدائن ان يكلف المدين اولا بالوفاء في ميعاد خمسة ايام على الاقل ويكفي ان يكون التكليف بكتاب بعلم الوصول او على يد محضر، فاذا لم يتم الوفاء يتم اتخاذ الاجراءات لاستصدار امر الاداء وفقا للاحكام المحددة في المواد التالية من هذا الباب .
المــادة(265): يقدم طلب اصدار الامر بالاداء الى رئيس المحكمة المختصة بعريضة يقدمها الدائن مرفقا بها سند الدين وما يثبت حصول التكليف بالوفاء ويجب ان تحرر العريضة من نسختين متطابقتي، وان تشتمل على وقائع الطلب واسانيده واسم المدين كاملا وموطنه واسم الدائن كاملا وموطنه، فان لم يكن له موطن في دائرة المحكمة يجب ان يكون له موطن مختار في البلدة التي فيها مقرها .
المــادة(266): يصدر الامر من رئيس المحكمة على احدى نسختي العريضة خلال اسبوع على الاكثر من تاريخ تقديمها مع المرفقات وفقا لنص المادة (265) من هذا القانون، وان يبين به المبلغ الواجب اداؤه من اصل وملحقات او ما امر بادائه من منقول حسب الاحوال، وكذا النفقات، واذا راى رئيس المحكمة الا يجيب الطالب الى طلباته كلها او بعضها رفض اصدار الامر ويحدد جلسة لنظر الدعوى امام المحكمة مع تكليف الطالب باعلان خصمه بها ولا يعتبر رفض الامر بالنفاذ المعجل رفضا لبعض الطلبات .
المــادة(267): تحفظ النسخة من العريضة الصادر عليها الامر، وكذلك سند الدين بادارة المحكمة،وتسلم النسخة الاخرى مؤشرا عليها بالامر ومختومة بخاتم المحكمة،الى الطالب في اليوم التالي لصدور الامر على الاكثر، وعليه اعلان المدعى عليه بها وبالامر الصادر ضده بالاداء لشخصه او في موطنه، فاذا تعذر اعلان المدعى عليه لشخصه او في موطنه امرت المحكمة بنشره في احدى الصحف اليومية واسعة الانتشار لمدة ثلاثة ايام متتالية، وتعتبر العريضة والامر الصادر عليها بالاداء كان لم يكونا اذا لم يتم الاعلان خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ صدور الامر .
المــادة(268): يجوز للمدين التظلم من الامر الى المحكمة المختصة خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ اعلانه به شخصيا او في موطنه او من اليوم التالي لآخر يوم تم فيه النشر، ويتم التظلم وفقا للاوضاع المعتادة لرفع الدعوى ويجب ان يكون التظلم مسببا والا كان باطلا ويعتبر المتظلم في حكم المدعي واذا تخلف عن الحضور في الجلسة الاولى المحددة لنظر التظلم تحكم المحكمة باعتبار التظلم كان لم يكن .
المــادة(269): يبدا ميعاد الاستئناف من تاريخ فوات ميعاد التظلم او من تاريخ اعتبار التظلم كان لم يكن ويسقط الحق في التظلم من الامر اذا طعن فيه مباشرة بالاستئناف ويكون الحكم الصادر في التظلم قابلا للاستئناف .
المــادة(270): تسري على امر الاداء وعلى الحكم الصادر في التظلم منه الاحكام الخاصة بالتنفيذ المعجل حسب الاحوال التي يبينها القانون ويجب على قاضي التنفيذ وقف اجراءات التنفيذ المعجل لامر الاداء كاثر مباشر لرفع التظلم من امر الاداء .
المــادة(271): مع مراعاة احكام المادة (263) اذا اراد الدائن الحجز التحفظي على مال مدينه في الاحوال التي يجوز له فيها ذلك فعليه ان يطلب اصدار امر الحجز من القاضي المختص باصدار امر الاداء وللقاضي في هذه الحالة تاجيل اصدار الامر بالاداء وان يامر بالحجز وعلى الدائن خلال ثمانية ايام من تاريخ اخطار المحكمة للمدين بالحجز استصدار الامر بالاداء ورفع دعوى صحة الحجز والا اعتبر الحجز كان لم يكن، وفي حالة التظلم من امر الحجز لسبب يتصل باصل الحق يمتنع اصدار الامر بالاداء وتصبح عريضة طلب الامر بالاداء بمثابة دعوى تحدد جلسة لنظرها بالاجراءات المعتادة على ان يقرر القاضي خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ التظلم رفع الحجز او استمراره .

----------


## الهادي10

*الباب العاشر: الطعن في الأحكام**الفصل الأول: قواعد عامة*المــادة(272): يكون الطعن في الاحكام بطريق الاستئناف والنقض والتماس اعادة النظر .
المــادة(273): لا يجوز ان يطعن في الاحكام الا المحكوم عليهم، ولا يجوز ان يطعن فيها من قبل الحكم صراحة في محضر الجلسة او في جلسة لاحقه او ممن قام بتنفيذ الحكم من تلقاء نفسه خلال مدة الطعن ولا ممن حكم له بكل طلباته .
المــادة(274): لا يجوز الطعن فيما تصدره المحكمة من احكام غير منهية للخصومة اثناء سيرها الا بعد صدور الحكم المنهي لها كلها فيما عدا ما يلي: 
ا. ما تصدره المحكمة من احكام بوقف الخصومة او في الاختصاص او في الاحالة على محكمة اخرى للارتباط فيجوز الطعن في هذه الاحوال استقلالا خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدورها وعلى محكمة الاستئناف الفصل فيها على وجه الاستعجال . 
ب. في الاحكام المستعجلة او القابلة للتنفيذ الجبري ويتم الطعن فيها وفقا للمواعيد المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .
المــادة(275): ميعاد الطعن ستون يوما ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك .
المــادة(276): مع مراعاة ما يقرره القانون خلافا . يبدا ميعاد الطعن من تاريخ استلام المحكوم عليه نسخة الحكم او من تاريخ اعلانه بها اعلانا صحيحا وفقا لما ورد في المادة (228) ويسقط الحق في الطعن بعدم مراعاة مواعيده وتقضي محكمة الطعن بالسقوط من تلقاء نفسها .
المــادة(277): يقف ميعاد الطعن بموت المحكوم عليه او بفقد اهليته للتقاضي او بزوال صفة من يباشر الخصومة نيابة عنه ويزول الوقف باعلان الحكم الى من يقوم مقام المحكوم عليه ويستانف ما بقي من الميعاد من تاريخ الاعلان مع اضافة مدة ثلاثين يوما لورثة المحكوم عليه على ما بقى من الميعاد .
المــادة(278): اذا توفي المحكوم له اثناء الميعاد جاز اعلان الطعن لورثته جملة في آخر موطن له وبعد رفع الطعن واعلانه على الوجه المتقدم يعاد الاعلان لجميع الورثة باسمائهم وصفاتهم لا اشخاصهم او في موطن كل منهم او لمن ينوب عنه كذلك، ويجوز رفع الطعن واعلانه في موطنه اذا فقد اهليته او في موطن من يباشر الخصومة عنه اذا زالت صفته او توفى على ان يعاد اعلانه الى من يقوم مقامة ويكون ذلك كله قبل الجلسة المحددة لنظر الطعن او في الميعاد الذي تحدده المحكمة .
المــادة(279): يرفع الطعن بعريضة تقدم امام محكمة الطعن او الى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه من اصل للمحكمة وصور بعدد الخصوم، ويجب ان يشتمل على البيانات المتعلقة باسمائهم ومهنهم وموطن كل منهم وعلى بيان الحكم المطعون فيه، وتاريخه والاسباب التي بني عليها الطعن وطلبات الطاعن وتكليف الخصم بالحضور امام المحكمة وان يوقع عليه من الطاعن او من وكيله، وترفق المستندات المؤيدة له وسند توكيل الموكل .
المــادة(280): يعتبر الطعن مرفوعا من تاريخ تقديم عريضته مرفقا بها سند دفع الرسوم .
المــادة(281): على المحكمة التي رفع اليها الطعن ان تضع ختم المحكمة على كل ورقة اصل من اوراق عريضة الطعن وتطابقها على صورتين بتقرير (صورة طبق الاصل) احداهما تبقى بيد الطاعن والاخرى تسلم للمطعون ضده .
المــادة(282): مع عدم الاخلال بالمسؤولية التاديبية والجنائية تحكم المحكمة بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة ريال ولا تزيد عن ثلاثة الاف ريال على من تخلف من العاملين بالمحاكم عن القيام باي اجراء من الاجراءات المتعلقة بالمواعيد او بغيرها .
المــادة(283): لا يفيد الطعن الا من رفعه ولا يحتج به الا على من رفع عليه فيما عدا الاحكام الخاصة بالطعون التي ترفعها النيابة العامة وطعن المدين الاصلي الذي يستفيد الضامن منه على انه اذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه صادرا في موضوع غير قابل للتجزئة او في التزام بالتضامن جاز لمن فوت ميعاد الطعن من المحكوم عليهم او قبل ان يطعن فيه اثناء نظر الطعن المرفوع في الميعاد ممن لم يقبل الحكم من زملائه منضما اليه في طلباته فان لم يفعل امرت المحكمة الطاعن بادخاله في الطعن واذا رفع الطعن على احد المحكوم لهم في الميعاد في موضوع مما ذكر في هذه المادة وجب اختصام الباقين ولو بعد فوات الميعاد .*الفصل الثاني: الاستئناف*المــادة(284): للخصوم ان يستانفوا احكام المحاكم الابتدائية امام محاكم الاستئناف فيما عدا ما استثني طبقا لهذا القانون او بنص قانوني آخر ويجوز استئناف الاحكام الصادرة في المواد المستعجلة ايا كانت المحكمة التي اصدرتها .
المــادة(285): على المحكمة الابتدائية التي طعن في الحكم الصادر منها بالاستئناف ان تؤشر بالطعن في سجل قيد القضايا المطعون فيها وان ترسل ملف الطعن وكل ما قدم من اوراق الى محكمة الاستئناف خلال ثلاثة ايام وعلى محكمة الاستئناف قيده يوم وصوله في جدول القضايا واتخاذ اجراءات اعلانه للخصم او استدعائه لاستلامه في اليوم الثاني .
المــادة(286): يجوز للمستانف ضده اذا كان قد قبل الحكم قبل رفع الاستئناف الاصلي وكان ميعاد الاستئناف ما زال قائما ان يرفع استئنافا مقابلا بتقديم مذكرة مشتملة على كافة اسبابه اما اذا كان ميعاد الاستئناف قد مضي فيجوز له ان يرفع استئنافا فرعيا خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ علمه بالاستئناف الاصلي يرتبط به وجودا وعدما واذا امتنع اي من المستانف او المستانف عليه عن الرد على الاستئناف الاصلي او الاستئناف المقابل او الفرعي اذا كان لا يزال قائما تصدر المحكمة حكمها فيه .
المــادة(287): استئناف الحكم الصادر في اصل الدعوى والمنهي للخصومة يترتب عليه استئناف جميع الاحكام التي سبق صدورها في القضية، مالم تكن قد استؤنفت او قبلت صراحة مع مراعاة حكم المادة (289) .
المــادة(288): يطرح الاستئناف القضية المحكوم فيها امام محكمة الاستئناف للفصل فيها من جديد في الواقع والقانون مع مراعاة الاحكام الآتية: 
ا. لا تنظر محكمة الاستئناف الا ما رفع عنه الاستئناف فقط . 
ب. يجب على محكمة الاستئناف آلا تنظر الا في الوجوه والحالات التي رفع عنها الاستئناف فقط وفي حدود ما فصلت فيه محكمة الدرجة الاولى من تلك الوجوه والحالات . 
ج. يجب على محكمة الاستئناف ان تنظر القضية المستانفة على اساس ما يقدم لها من دفوع وادلة جديدة وما كان قد قدم من ذلك امام محكمة الدرجة الاولى . 
د. لا يجوز للخصوم التقدم بطلبات جديدة في الاستئناف وتحكم المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها بعدم قبولها . 
هـ. تحكم المحكمة الاستئنافية فيما يتعلق بطلب شمول الحكم بالتنفيذ المعجل او رفضه على وجه الاستعجال دون انتظار للفصل في الموضوع . 
و. تحكم المحكمة الاستئنافية اما بتاييد الحكم المستانف او الغائه او تعديله واما باعادة القضية الى محكمة اول درجة للفصل فيما لم يتم الفصل فيه .
المــادة(289): مع مراعاة احكام المواد (209،208،207) اذا لم يحضر المستانف في اليوم المحدد للجلسة الاولى، فعلى المحكمة تحديد موعد جلسة تالية وتعلن المستانف بالموعد الجديد وفقا لقواعد الاعلان فاذا لم يحضر في الجلسة التالية اعتبر استئنافه كان لم يكن وصار الحكم الابتدائي واجب التنفيذ وفقا للقواعد العامة الا اذا كان ميعاد الاستئناف لا يزال قائما فللمستانف رفع استئناف جديد وفيما لم يقض به القانون بنص خاص يتبع في شان خصومة الاستئناف القواعد المتعلقة بما هو مقرر امام محكمة الدرجة الاولى .
المــادة(290): اذا استؤنف اثناء السير في الخصومة حكما مما يجوز استئنافه قبل الحكم في اصل الدعوى، فعلى محكمة الاستئناف بعد الفصل فيه رد القضية لمحكمة اول درجة للسير فيها .*الفصل الثالث: النقض*المــادة(291): مع مراعاة ما ورد في قانون السلطة القضائية من اختصاصات للمحكمة العليا يتحدد اختصاصها فيما يتعلق بنظر الطعون امامها بالنقض او الاقرار .
المــادة(292): يجوز للخصوم ان يطعنوا امام المحكمة العليا في الاحكام الصادرة من محاكم الاستئناف ومن المحاكم الابتدائية التي لا تقبل الطعن بالاستئناف في الاحوال الآتية: - 
1- اذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه مبنيا على مخالفة الشرع والقانون او خطاء في تطبيق اي منهما او تاويله او لم يبين الاساس الذي بني عليه . 
2- اذا وقع بطلان في الحكم او بطلان في الاجراءات اثر في الحكم او كان منطوق الحكم مناقضا بعضه لبعض . 
3- اذا حكم بشيء لم يطلبه الخصوم او باكثر مما طلبوه . 
4- اذا تعارض حكمان نهائيان في دعويين اتحد فيهما الخصوم والموضوع والسبب .
المــادة(293): ا- لرئيس الجمهورية بعد موافقة مجلس القضاء الاعلى ان يطلب من رئيس المحكمة العليا اعادة النظر في اي حكم بات يرى انه يشتمل على خطاء يضر بالعدل مع تبيين وجه الخطا . 
ب- ينظر الحكم سبعة من قضاة المحكمة العليا يكون من بينهم احد نواب رئيس المحكمة العليا رئيسا لها ويكون الاعضاء من رؤساء الدوائر فيها على الا يكون منهم من سبق له ان نظر القضية واذا تعذر تشكيلها لهذا السبب يكون لرئيس المحكمة استكمال العدد من بين قضاة المحكمة العليا . 
ج- يصدر الحكم باغلبية خمسة اعضاء على الاقل .
المــادة(294): ا: يترتب على الطعن بالنقض وقف تنفيذ الاحكام وآثارها اذا كانت صادرة في المنازعات الآتية: 
1- مسائل الاحوال الشخصية ماعدا ما استثني في هذه المادة . 
2- المنازعات العقارية . 
3- المنازعات المتعلقة بالازالة . 
4- المنازعات المتعلقة بالحق المدني في القضايا الجنائية . 
5- المنازعات المتعلقة بالمسائل الادارية . 
ب: فيما عدا ما تقدم لا يترتب على الطعن بالنقض وقف تنفيذ الحكم وللمحكمة العليا ان تامر بوقف التنفيذ اذا طلب ذلك في صحيفة الطعن ورات المحكمة مبررا لذلك، ولها ان تامر بتقديم ضمانة تكفل صيانة حقوق المطعون ضده، وعلى المحكمة ان تنظر طلب وقف التنفيذ خلال مدة خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ رفع الرد على الطعن من المطعون ضده وعندما تامر المحكمة بوقف التنفيذ ينسحب امرها على جميع اجراءاته من تاريخ طلب وقف التنفيذ وفي هذه الحالة على المحكمة ان تفصل في الطعن خلال خمسة اشهر من تاريخ الامر بوقف التنفيذ . 
ج: يمتنع على المحكمة العليا الامر بوقف التنفيذ في الاحكام الآتية: - 
1- الاحكام الصادر في مسائل النفقات الشرعية . 
2- الاحكام الصادر في مسائل الحضانة .
المــادة(295): ا- يرفع الطعن بالنقض بعريضة موقعه من الطاعن او من محام مقبول امام المحكمة العليا ان طلبت ذلك وبالنسبة للطعون المرفوعة من النيابة العامة في الحالات التي يقرر القانون تدخلها وجوبا او جوازا يجب ان يكون الطعن موقعا من رئيس نيابة على الاقل ويتم رفع الطعن الى المحكمة العليا او الى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه . 
ب- يجب على الطاعن ان يودع خزينة المحكمة كفالة مالية قدرها خمسة الاف ريال وتكون هذه الكفالة مجزئه عند تعدد الطاعنين اذا قدموا طعنهم في عريضة واحدة . 
ج- على المحكمة التي قدمت عريضة الطعن اليها ان تعلن المطعون ضده بالعريضة خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ تقديمها اليها .
المــادة(296): للمطعون ضده بالنقض ان يودع قلم كتاب المحكمة في مدة خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ اعلانه بصحيفة الطعن مذكرة بدفاعه مشفوعة بما يرى تقديمه من مستندات ويجب على المحكمة ان تامر بادخال من كان طرفا متضامنا مع المطعون ضده اذا كان موضوع الحكم المطعون فيه غير قابل للتجزئة فاذا لم يدخل خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ اعلانه اعتبر الحكم الصادر في الطعن حجة عليه، ولرافع الطعن خلال خمسة عشر يوما من انقضاء الميعاد المذكور ان يودع مذكرة برده مشفوعة بما يرى تقديمه من مستندات ثم يمكن المطعون ضده من التعقيب خلال خمسة ايام من تاريخ تبليغه بالرد وتقدم جميع مذكرات اطراف النزاع وحوافظ مستنداتهم من اصل وصور بعدد الخصوم .
المــادة(297): اذا قدم الطعن الى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه فعليها رفع ملف القضية خلال مدة خمسة ايام من تاريخ وصول تعقيب المطعون ضده اليها والمشار اليه في المادة السابقة واذا قدم الطعن الى المحكمة العليا مباشرة فعليها ان تطلب من المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه ارسال ملف القضية اليها خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ وصول طلب المحكمة العليا اليها .
المــادة(298): بعد انقضاء المواعيد السابقة يحيل رئيس المحكمة او من ينيبه الطعن الى دائرة فحص الطعون وعليها ان تبحث الشروط الشكلية للطعن بما فيها الرسوم ورفعه من ذي صفة على ذي صفة فاذا رات ان الطعن قد سقط او بطلت اجراءاته قررت عدم جواز نظره بقرار موجز التسبيب في محضر الجلسة والزمت الطاعن بالنفقات وصادرت الكفالة واذا قررت قبول الطعن رفعته الى رئيس المحكمة لاحالته الى الدائرة المختصة لادراجه في جدول جلساتها .
المــادة(299): تصدر الدائرة المختصة حكمها في موضوع الطعن بغير مرافعة بعد تلاوة تقرير بتلخيص اسباب الطعن والرد عليها وحصر نقاط الخلاف المتنازع فيها يعده احد اعضاء الدائرة دون ابداء راي منه في النزاع وللدائرة اذا رات ضرورة للمرافعة الشفوية ان تسمع مرافعة الخصوم والنيابة العامة ولها ان ترخص لهما بايداع مذكرات تكميلية في مواعيد تحددها ان لم تر ما يغني عنها ولا يجوز التمسك بغير الاسباب التي اشتملت عليها عريضة الطعن الا اذا كانت متعلقة بالنظام العام فتاخذ بها المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها وعليها في هذه الحالة تنبيه الخصوم ان رات موجبا لاستعمال حقهم في الدفاع .
المــادة(300): اذا رات المحكمة ان منطوق الحكم المطعون فيه من حيث النتيجة موافق للشرع والقانون رفضت الطعن، والا نقضت الحكم المطعون فيه كله او بعضه . 
واذا كان الطعن لمخالفة قواعد الاختصاص ورات المحكمة نقض الحكم لهذا السبب قصرت حكمها عليه وعينت المحكمة المختصة واعادت القضية اليها للتداعي امامها باجراءات جديدة . واذا كان نقض الحكم لغير هذا السبب اعادت القضية الى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه لتحكم فيه من جديد بناء على طلب الخصوم متبعة توجيه المحكمة العليا الا اذا كان الطعن للمرة الثانية فيتعين على المحكمة العليا ان تفصل في الموضوع كله او شق منه، وفي حالة عدم قبول الطعن او رفضه تحكم على رافعه بالنفقات ومصادرة الكفالة، واذا تبين ارادة الكيد من الطاعن حكمت عليه بالتعويض للمطعون ضده .
المــادة(301): يترتب على نقض الحكم الغاء جميع الاحكام والاعمال اللاحقة له متى كان اساسا لها ايا كانت الجهة التي اصدرتها واذا كان النقض في جزء من الحكم بقى نافذا فيما يتعلق بباقي الاجزاء اذا لم تكن مترتبة على الجزء المنقوض .
المــادة(302): اذا رات احدى دوائر المحكمة العليا اثناء نظر احدى القضايا ان المسالة الشرعية والقانونية الواجب البت فيها سبق صدور احكام مختلفة بشانها او رات العدول عن اجتهاد قضائي سبق صدوره من المحكمة العليا، فعليها رفع القضية الى رئيس المحكمة العلياء لعرضها على الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة العليا مجتمعه بما لا يقل عن ثلثي اعضائها، ويصدر حكمها باغلبية الاعضاء الحاضرين، وعند التساوي يرجح الجانب الذي منه الرئيس وتطبق ذات الاحكام السابقة في حالة صدور حكمين متعارضين من دائرتين مختلفتين من دوائر المحكمة العليا ما لم يكن قد صدر الحكم الآخر بناء على التماس باعادة النظر .
المــادة(303): تسري على قضايا النقض القواعد والاجراءات الخاصة بالجلسات والاحكام بما لا يتعارض مع ما تقدم من النصوص الخاصة به ولا يسري على خصومة الطعن بالنقض بعد انعقادها احكام تقادم الخصومة او سقوطها او وقفها او انقطاعها .*الفصل الرابع: التماس إعادة النظر*المــادة(304): التماس اعادة النظر في الاحكام طريق استثنائي للطعن فيها لا يجوز للخصوم اتباعه الا عند تحقق احدى الحالات الآتية: - 
1- اذا تبين للمحكوم عليه بعد صدور الحكم وقوع غش من خصمه كان من شانه التاثير في الحكم . 
2- اذا حصل بعد الحكم اقرار بتزوير الاوراق التي بني عليها او قضي بتزويرها . 
3- اذا كان الحكم قد بني على شهادة او يمين قضي بعد صدوره بان الشهادة زور او بان اليمين كاذبة . 
4- اذا حصل الملتمس بعد صدور الحكم على اوراق قاطعة في الدعوى كانت لدى الغير دون علم الملتمس بها او كان خصمه قد احتجزها او حال دون تقديمها . 
5- اذا كان الحكم حجة على شخص لم يكن خصما في الدعوى . 
6- اذا صدر الحكم على شخص طبيعي او اعتباري لم يكن ممثلا تمثيلا صحيحا في الدعوى . 
7- اذا ظهر عند تنفيذ الحكم انه قضي بشيء لم يطلبه الخصوم او باكثر مما طلبوه . 
8- اذا ظهر عند تنفيذ الحكم تناقض بعض منطوقه مع البعض الآخر .
المــادة(305): اذا تحققت بعد صدور الحكم حالة من الحالات المحددة في المادة (304) فللخصم ان يلتمس من المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم اعادة النظر فيه وذلك على التفصيل الآتي: 
1- اذا صار الحكم الابتدائي واجب النفاذ بفوات مدة الطعن فيه فيتم الالتماس الى المحكمة الابتدائية . 
2- اذا صار الحكم الاستئنافي واجب النفاذ بفوات مدة الطعن بالنقض فيتم الالتماس الى محكمة الاستئناف . 
3- اذا صار الحكم باتا لصدوره من المحكمة العليا فيقدم الالتماس اليها لتفصل فيه من حيث الشكل فاذا رات قبوله احالته الى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم، اما اذا كانت المحكمة العليا قد خاضت في موضوع الحكم محل الالتماس فعليها الفصل في الالتماس شكلا وموضوعا .
المــادة(306): ميعاد تقديم عريضة الالتماس باعادة النظر ثلاثون يوما يتم احتسابها بحسب الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة (304) وذلك على النحو التالي: 
ا. في الحالات الواردة في البنود (1- 4) يبدا الميعاد من اليوم الذي ظهر فيه الغش او الذي اقر فيه بالتزوير او حكم بثبوته او الذي حكم فيه بان الشهادة زور او ان اليمين كاذبة او من اليوم الذي حصل فيه الملتمس على الورقة الموجودة لدى الغير او المحتجزة لدى خصمه . 
ب. في الحالة الواردة في البند (5) يبدا الميعاد من يوم الاحتجاج بالحكم ضد الشخص الذي لم يكن خصما في الدعوى . 
ج. في الحالة الواردة في البند (6) يبدا الميعاد من اليوم الذي يعلن فيه الحكم الى من يمثل المحكوم عليه تمثيلا صحيحا . 
د. في الحالتين الواردتين في البندين (8،7) يبدا الميعاد من اليوم الذي يظهر فيه لقاضي التنفيذ ان الحكم قد قضى بشيء لم يطلبه الخصوم او باكثر مما طلبوه او بان منطوقة مناقض لبعضه البعض .
المــادة(307): يكون الالتماس بعريضة تقدم الى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم وتتبع بشانها الاوضاع المقررة لرفع الدعوى ويجب لقبول الالتماس شكلا توفر الشروط التالية: 
1- ان تشتمل العريضة على بيان الحكم الملتمس فيه وتاريخه واسباب الالتماس . 
2- ان تقدم عريضة الالتماس خلال المدة القانونية المنصوص عليها في المادة (306) . 
3- ان يودع الملتمس امانة قدرها (خمسة الاف ريال) اذا كان الحكم صادرا من محكمة ابتدائية وعشرة الاف ريال اذا كان الحكم صادرا من محكمة استئناف وعشرون الف ريال اذا كان من المحكمة العليا . 
4- ان لا يكون امام الملتمس سوى طريق الالتماس اما لاستنفاد طرق الطعن الاخرى او لفوات الطعن بها . 
5- ان لا يتضمن طلب الالتماس سببا سبق طرحه في اية مرحلة من مراحل التقاضي .
المــادة(308): اذا كان تشكيل هيئة الحكم في المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم قد تغير جاز اعادة النظر فيه من قبل القاضي او القضاة الخلف، وفي كل الاحوال لا تعيد المحكمة النظر الا في الطلبات التي تناولتها عريضة الالتماس المقدمة وفقا للمادة السابقة .
المــادة(309): لا يترتب على رفع الالتماس وقف تنفيذ الحكم الا اذا كان يخشى منه وقوع ضرر يتعذر تداركه فتامر المحكمة بوقف التنفيذ ويجوز لها ان توجب تقديم كفالة خاصة او تامر بما تراه كفيلا بصيانة حق المطعون عليه .
المــادة(310): تفصل المحكمة اولا في جواز قبول اعادة النظر فاذا قررت قبول الطلب حددت جلسة للمرافعة في الموضوع، ويجوز لها ان تحكم بقبول الالتماس وفي الموضوع بحكم واحد اذا كان الخصوم قد قدموا لها طلباتهم في الموضوع .
المــادة(311): اذا حكم بعدم قبول الالتماس شكلا صودرت الامانة اما اذا حكم برفض الالتماس موضوعا فتحكم المحكمة على طالب الالتماس بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة الاف ريال وبمصادرة الامانة وبالتعويض لخصمه ان كان له وجه .
المــادة(312): الحكم في موضوع الالتماس يحل محل الحكم السابق وتعاد الامانة الى طالب الالتماس اذا حكم لصالحه ولو جزئيا .
المــادة(313): الحكم الصادر بعدم قبول الالتماس شكلا او بقبوله شكلا ورفضه موضوعا لا يجوز الطعن فيه بالالتماس ولا باي طريق آخر ايا كانت المحكمة التي اصدرته، اما الحكم بقبول الالتماس موضوعا وتعديل الحكم محل الالتماس فيجوز الطعن فيه بالاستئناف او بالنقض ان كان صادرا من محكمة ابتدائية او استئنافية اما ان كان صادرا من المحكمة العليا فلا يجوز الطعن فيه مطلقا .*الباب الأول: القواعد العامة في التنفيذ**الفصل الأول: الاختصاص*المــادة(314): التنفيذ الجبري: 
هو ما تقوم به محكمة التنفيذ من اجراءات لاجبار المدين او المحكوم عليه بالوفاء بما تضمنه سند تنفيذي يؤكد حق طالب التنفيذ منه وفقا للشرع والقانون .
المــادة(315): مقدمات التنفيذ هي اعلان المنفذ ضده بسند التنفيذ المطلوب تنفيذه وتكليفه بالتنفيذ اختيارا خلال المدة المحددة قانونا .
المــادة(316): ا- يكون في دائرة كل محكمة ابتدائية قاضي للتنفيذ فاذا لم يوجد فيقوم بالتنفيذ رئيس المحكمة . 
ب- يساعد قاضي التنفيذ عدد من المعاونين المؤهلين تاهيلا شرعيا وقانونيا يقومون باعمالهم تحت سلطته .
المــادة(317): ا- تختص بالتنفيذ المحكمة الابتدائية التي يقع في دائرتها محل اقامة من عليه الحق او التي توجد بدائرتها امواله التي يجري التنفيذ عليها كلها او بعضها واذا تعلق التنفيذ ابتداء بعقار فيكون الاختصاص لمحكمة موقع العقار ويكون الاختصاص للمحكمة الابتدائية التي نظرت النزاع ابتداء اذا لم يكن للمنفذ ضده اموال ظاهرة او محل اقامة محدد . 
ب- يكون الاختصاص في حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير للمحكمة الابتدائية التي يقع في دائرتها موطن المحجوز لديه . 
ج- اذا تعددت المحاكم المختصة بالتنفيذ فينعقد الاختصاص للمحكمة التي قدم اليها طلب التنفيذ اولا وعليها ان تنيب غيرها في اجراءات التنفيذ وما تصدره لذلك من اوامر وقرارات تتعلق به .
المــادة(318): تختص محكمة التنفيذ بالفصل في جميع المنازعات المتعلقة به ايا كانت قيمتها سواء كانت موضوعية او وقتيه وسواء كانت مقدمة من الاطراف او من غيرهم .
المــادة(319): على معاون التنفيذ تحت اشراف قاضي التنفيذ اعداد سجل خاص يقيد فيه طلبات التنفيذ ويخصص ملف لكل طلب تنفيذ يودع فيه اصل سند التنفيذ وجميع الاوراق المتعلقة به وتدون فيه جميع الاجراءات والاوامر الصادرة من قاضي التنفيذ ويعرض الملف عقب كل اجراء على قاضي التنفيذ لتوقيعه مع المعاون .
المــادة(320): يباشر التنفيذ عمليا معاونوا قاضي التنفيذ وهم ملزمون باجرائه بناء على اوامر قاضي التنفيذ،فاذا امتنع المعاون او تقاعس عن القيام باي اجراء من اجراءات التنفيذ كان لصاحب الشان ان يرفع امره بعريضة الى قاضي التنفيذ .
المــادة(321): يقوم معاون التنفيذ بقبض المبالغ التي تدفع وفاء للديون وكذلك قبض المبالغ المحصلة من بيع الاموال المحجوزة وايداعها خزانة المحكمة او مصرف مقبول بناء على امر من قاضي التنفيذ، كما يقوم المعاون بتحريز الاموال ووضع الاختام عليها وله عند الاقتضاء الاستعانة بالسلطة العامة عن طريق قاضي التنفيذ .
المــادة(322): لا يجوز القيام باي اجراء تنفيذي قبل الساعة السادسة صباحا وبعد الساعة السادسة مساء ولا في ايام العطلات الرسمية الا في حالة الضرورة وباذن من قاضي التنفيذ .
المــادة(323): اذا عهد بالتنفيذ بطريق الانابة الى محكمة اخرى وجب على المحكمة المختصة بالتنفيذ ان ترسل اليها ما يلي: 
1- صورة من السند التنفيذي المذيل بالصيغة التنفيذية . 
2- بيان بما يراد التنفيذ استيفاء له على وجه التحديد . 
3- كافة البيانات والاوراق اللازمة للتنفيذ .
المــادة(324): على المحكمة المنابة التي عهد اليها بالتنفيذ ان ترسل الى المحكمة المختصة بيانات بما تم في التنفيذ او بالظروف التي حالت دون اجرائه .
المــادة(325): تختص المحكمة المنابة بالفصل في دعاوى الاسترداد ودعاوى الاستحقاق والدعاوى العينية المرفوعة من الغير والمتعلقة بالمال محل التنفيذ الكائن في دائرة اختصاصها كما تختص بالنظر في اشكالات التنفيذ الوقتية المتعلقة بما انيبت فيه .*الفصل الثاني: السند التنفيذي وما يتصل به*المــادة(326): 1- لا يجوز اجراء التنفيذ الجبري الا بسند تنفيذي اقتضاء لحق محقق الوجود ومعين المقدار وحال الاداء . 
2- لا يجوز التنفيذ الا بموجب صورة تنفيذية تتمثل في السند التنفيذي مذيلا بالصيغة التنفيذية مالم ينص القانون على غير ذلك .
المــادة(327): تكون الصيغة التنفيذية على النحو التالي: - 
(بقوة الشرع والقانون : فان السلطة القضائية تقرر فرض تنفيذ هذا السند التنفيذي جبرا وعلى السلطة العامة ان تعين على اجرائه ولو باستعمال القوة المسلحة متى طلب قاضي التنفيذ منها ذلك) .
المــادة(328): تتحدد السندات التنفيذية فيما ياتي: 
1- الاحكام الصادر من المحاكم اليمنية . 
2- اوامر الاداء والاوامر على العرائض الصادرة من القاضي المختص وفقا لهذا القانون . 
3- احكام المحكمين القابلة للتنفيذ . 
4- اتفاقات الصلح المصدق عليها من المحاكم . 
5- القرارات النهائية للجان الادارية المنوط بها فض المنازعات في الاحوال المنصوص عليها في القانون . 
6- مسودات اراضي وعقارات الاوقاف القديمة والتي هي بخط كاتب مشهور .
المــادة(329): على المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم او امر الاداء او التي صدقت على اتفاق الصلح ان تقوم بوضع الصيغة التنفيذية عليه مختومة بخاتمها بناء على طلب ذي الشان واذا كان حكم المحكم قد صار نهائيا فعلى المحكمة المختصة بتنفيذه وضع الصيغة التنفيذية عليه على نحو ما ذكر ولا تسلم الصورة التنفيذية الا لذي الشان او من حل محله شرعا وقانونا .
المــادة(330): يجب ان يسبق التنفيذ اعلان السند التنفيذي لشخص المحكوم عليه او المدين فيه او في موطنه الاصلي والا كان التنفيذ باطلا ويجب ان يشتمل الاعلان على بيان بالمطلوب منه وتكليفه بالوفاء .
المــادة(331): لا يجوز البدء في اجراءات التنفيذ الجبري الا بعد مضي اسبوع على الاقل من تاريخ اعلان السند التنفيذي وثلاثة ايام بالنسبة للتنفيذ المعجل .
المــادة(332): اذا فقد السند التنفيذي او الصورة التنفيذية فلصاحب الشان ان يطلب من المحكمة التي اصدرت السند التنفيذي استخراج نسخة اخرى منه اذا ثبت لديها واقعة الضياع وعلى المحكمة ان تبت في الطلب على وجه السرعة وتؤشر عليه بعبارة لا عمل بالاصل المفقود ان وجد .
المــادة(333): اذا حكم في الطعن بالغاء او تعديل او نقض حكم تم تنفيذه تتولى المحكمة التي باشرت التنفيذ اعادة الحال الى ما كان عليه قبل التنفيذ دون حاجه الى حكم جديد .*الفصل الثالث: التنفيذ المعجل*المــادة(334): التنفيذ المعجل هو: 
تنفيذ حكم او امر اداء استثناء من القاعدة العامة التي تقضي (بعدم جواز تنفيذ سند تنفيذي ما دام الطعن فيه بالاستئناف جائزا) .
المــادة(335): تكون الاحكام والاوامر التالية واجبة التنفيذ المعجل فور صدورها وبقوة القانون: 
1- الاحكام واوامر الاداء الصادرة في المسائل التجارية بشرط الكفالة . 
2- الاحكام الصادرة بالنفقة او سكن المحكوم له بها او باجرة الحضانة او الرضاعة او تسليم الصغير لامه او وليه او اراءته ايا منهما .
المــادة(336): يجوز للمحكمة ان تامر بتنفيذ الاحكام الصادرة في المسائل الآتية معجلا وبشرط الكفالة: 
1- اذا كان المحكوم عليه قد اقر بنشاة الالتزام او جزء منه . 
2- اذا كان الحكم قد صدر بناء على سند رسمي لم يطعن بتزويره او سند عرفي لم تقم بشان منازعة . 
3- اذا كان الحكم صادرا في مرتب او معاش او اجر او تعويض . 
4- اذا كان يترتب على تاخير تنفيذ الحكم ضرر جسيم .
المــادة(337): لمحكمة الاستئناف بناء على طلب من المحكوم عليه ان تحكم بوقف التنفيذ المعجل اذا كان يخشى منه وقوع ضرر جسيم يتعذر تداركه فيما لو الغي الحكم ويجب على المحكمة ان تنظر في طلب وقف التنفيذ باجراءات القضاء المستعجل ويجوز للمحكمة عندما تقرر وقف التنفيذ ان توجب تقديم كفالة او تامر بما تراه كفيلا بصيانة حق المحكوم له او من صدر الامر لصالحه .
المــادة(338): اذا حكمت محكمة الاستئناف بوقف التنفيذ وجب ان تامر باعادة الكفالة المقدمة من المحكوم له ان وجدت .
المــادة(339): تكون كفالة التنفيذ المعجل او الامر بوقفه باي مما ياتي: - 
1- تقديم كفيل مقتدر . 
2- ايداع مبلغ نقدي او شيك مقبول الدفع لدى خزانة المحكمة او بنك معتمد . 
3- ايداع ما يتحصل من التنفيذ لدى خزانة المحكمة . 
4- تسليم الشيء المامور بتسليمه في الحكم او الامر الى حارس امين مقتدر .
المــادة(340): يكون اعلان الخيار من الملزم بالكفالة باي صورة من صورها المذكورة في المادة السابقة الى قاضي التنفيذ بورقة مستقلة وعلى القاضي ابلاغ من له المصلحة بذلك الخيار خلال يومين من تاريخ اعلان الخيار .
المــادة(341): لذي الشان خلال ثلاثة ايام من ابلاغه بالخيار المذكور في المادة السابقة ان ينازع في اقتدار الكفيل او كفاية المال المودع او امانة الحارس ويكون الحكم الصادر في المنازعة غير قابل للطعن .
المــادة(342): يلزم في التنفيذ المعجل اتباع مقدمات التنفيذ المنصوص عليها في هذا لقانون .*الفصل الرابع: أطراف التنفيذ ومن في حكمهم*المــادة(343): اطراف التنفيذ: 
1- المنفذ له (صاحب الحق في التنفيذ) هو كل من يجري التنفيذ لمصلحته وفقا للشرع والقانون . 
2- المنفذ ضده (الملزم بالسند التنفيذي) وهو كل من توجه اليه اجراءات التنفيذ وفقا للشرع والقانون .
المــادة(344): من حل شرعا وقانونا او اتفاقا محل صاحب الحق في التنفيذ حل محله في طلب التنفيذ او السير في اجراءاته طبقا للشرع والقانون واذا فقد المنفذ ضده اهليته او زالت صفة من يمثله او توفى هو او من يمثله جاز لصاحب الحق في التنفيذ ان يطلب التنفيذ على وارثه او من يمثله شرعا وقانونا، ولا يكون الوارث او الممثل الشرعي والقانوني ملزما الا في حدود ما وصل الى يده من اموال المنفذ ضده ولا يجوز التنفيذ في مواجهة الوارث او الممثل الشرعي والقانوني الا بعد مضي سبعة ايام من اعلانهم بالسند التنفيذي .
المــادة(345): يجوز توجيه اجراءات التنفيذ الجبري للكفيل الشخصي والكفيل العيني والغير والحائز لمال المنفذ ضده وفقا للشرع والقانون .
المــادة(346): لا يجوز التنفيذ على الكفيل الا بثبوت الكفالة وبعد الرجوع بالمطالبة على الاصيل المكفول اولا وبالشروط الموضوعية المقررة في القوانين الاخرى .
المــادة(347): يلزم اعلان الكفيل قبل مباشرة اجراءات التنفيذ في مواجهته بسبعة ايام من تاريخ ثبوت الرجوع بالمطالبة وتعذر التنفيذ في مواجهة المكفول عليه .*الفصل الخامس: محل التنفيذ*المــادة(348): محل التنفيذ هو عين ما الزم به المنفذ ضده في السند التنفيذي سواء كان الزاما باداء او القيام بعمل او الامتناع عن عمل .
المــادة(349): كل اموال المدين المنفذ ضده التي يجوز التصرف فيها على استقلال وكذا حقوقه المالية تكون قابلة للتنفيذ .
المــادة(350): مع عدم الاخلال بما ينص عليه اي قانون آخر لا يجوز التنفيذ او التحفظ على الاموال التالية: 
1- ما يلزم للمدين وزوجته واولاده وكل من تجب عليه نفقتهم شرعا لمدة ثلاثة اشهر . 
2- منزل المدين الذي يسكنه مع عائلته والذي يحقق الغاية الاساسية اللازمة من السكن بما تراه المحكمة الا اذا كان ذلك المنزل قد وضع تامينا لدين في ذمة المدين، او كان الدين ناشئا عن ثمن ذلك المنزل . 
3- الادوات والآلات اللازمة لحرفة المدين او مهنته والتي تراها المحكمة ضرورية لتمكينه من كسب عيشه الا اذا كان التنفيذ لاقتضاء ثمن تلك الاشياء او نفقات صيانتها . 
4- اي اجر او مرتب او معاش سواء كان يدفع نقدا او عينا الا اذا كان التنفيذ استيفاء لدين النفقة ويجوز في حدود الربع اذا كان التنفيذ لاستيفاء دين آخر على ان يقدم عليه دين النفقة . 
5- اناث الماشية بما لا يزيد على بقرة واحدة او عشرة من الضان او الماعز ويقاس على ذلك ما سواه . 
6- الاموال الموقوفة او الموهوبة او الموصى بها مقترنة بشرط القربة وان تكون سابقة على نشوء الالتزام . 
7- الثمار او المحاصيل قبل انعقادها ولا يجوز بيعها قبل نضجها وفقا لما قرره الشرع والقانون مع جواز التحفظ عليها . 
8- المبالغ التي حكم بها القضاء كنفقة مقررة او لغرض محدد .
9- حق المؤلف على مؤلفاته وآثاره الابداعية قبل نشرها وحقه في اعادة نشرها او ترجمتها او اخراجها بشكل جديد.
10- الاموال المملوكة للدولة والمخصصة للمنفعة العامة.
11- الادوات والمنشئات والآلات والمهمات المخصصة للمرافق العامة سواء كانت تديرها الدولة بنفسها او كانت تعهد باستغلالها الى شخص آخر طبيعي او اعتباري .
12- اموال الدول الاجنبية والمنظمات الدولية باستثناء ما كان منها خاضعا لقواعد القانون اليمني الخاص .
المــادة(351): يجوز للمنفذ ضده في اية حالة تكون عليها اجراءات التنفيذ الى ما قبل ايقاع البيع ان يودع خزينة المحكمة او احد البنوك المعتمدة مبلغا من النقود مساويا للمطلوب يخصص للوفاء به فيمتنع التنفيذ ويرتفع الحجز على الاموال المحجوزة ويتحول الى المبلغ المودع .
المــادة(352): اذا كانت قيمة الاموال والحقوق المحجوزة لا تتناسب مع قيمة الحق المحجوز من اجله جاز للمنفذ ضده ان يطلب من قاضي التنفيذ قصر الحجز على بعضها وذلك في صورة دعوى مستعجلة يختصم فيها الدائنون الحاجزون ويكون الحكم الصادر فيها غير قابل للطعن باي طريق ويكون للحاجزين قبل قصر الحجز اولوية في استيفاء حقوقهم من الاموال التي يقصر عليها الحجز .*الباب الثاني: طرق إجراء التنفيذ**الفصل الأول: الأحكام العامة في طرق إجراء التنفيذ*المــادة(353): يكون التنفيذ بناء على عريضة يقدمها طالب التنفيذ الى المحكمة المختصة بالتنفيذ ويجب ان تشتمل العريضة على البيانات الآتية: - 
ا . رقم القضية واسماء الاطراف ونوع السند التنفيذي وتاريخه . 
ب . بيان ما اذا كان قد حصل وفاء ومقداره او اية تسوية اخرى وما اهميتها . 
ج . بيان كاف بما يراد التنفيذ استيفاء له . 
د . اسم الشخص المراد تنفيذ السند التنفيذي في مواجهته . 
هـ . بيان موطن مختار لطالب التنفيذ في دائرة اختصاص محكمة التنفيذ . وبيان محل التنفيذ وطريقته .
المــادة(354): يجب ان ترفق مع طلب التنفيذ الصورة التنفيذية للسند التنفيذي .
المــادة(355): بعد استيفاء ما نصت عليه المادتان (354،353) يجب على قاضي التنفيذ الامر باتباع مقدمات التنفيذ .
المــادة(356): يجب على قاضي التنفيذ السير في اجراءات التنفيذ جبرا ومباشرته بالوسيلة المناسبة التي يقررها هذا القانون .*الفصل الثاني: وسائل التنفيذ المباشر وإجراءاته*المــادة(357): تتحدد وسائل الاجبار على التنفيذ المباشر في الغرامة التهديدية والحبس واستعمال القوة .
المــادة(358): اذا لم يقم المنفذ ضده بالتنفيذ خلال فترة الامهال المحددة في هذا القانون جاز لقاضي التنفيذ ان يصدر قرارا بغرامة مالية للدولة لا تقل عن عشرة الاف ريال ولا تزيد على ستين الف ريال وامهاله مدة اخرى لا تزيد على ثلاثة ايام وللقاضي سلطة الغاء الغرامة او الابقاء عليها .
المــادة(359): اذا لم يقم المنفذ ضده بالتنفيذ خلال الثلاثة الايام المشار اليها في المادة السابقة وجب على القاضي ان يصدر قرارا بحبسه حتى يقوم بالتنفيذ ويجوز للقاضي استعمال وسيلة الحبس مباشرة دون الرجوع الى وسيلة الغرامة .
المــادة(360): مع مراعاة احكام القانون المدني والتجاري لا يستخدم الحبس كوسيلة اجبار للمنفذ ضده على التنفيذ المباشر الا في الحالات الآتية: 
1- اذا كان محل التنفيذ قياما بعمل من قبل المنفذ ضده وتعذر تنفيذ ذلك العمل على حساب المدين، او كان شخص المدين محل اعتبار في القيام بذلك العمل . 
2- اذا كان محل التنفيذ امتناعا عن عمل وتعذر ازالة العمل المخالف على حساب المنفذ ضده او اصر على ارتكاب ذلك العمل . 
3- اذا كان محل التنفيذ الزاما بتسليم شيء معين بذاته (او بمقداره) وكان تسليمه ممكنا وامتنع المنفذ ضده عن التسليم . 
4- اذا كان محل التنفيذ الزاما باداء دين في ذمة المنفذ ضده ولم تكن له اموال ظاهرة يمكن الحجز عليها وظاهر حاله اليسار ولم يثبت اعساره او افلاسه بحكم قضائي .
المــادة(361): تسري احكام المواد السابقة على ممثل الشخص المعنوي الخاص .
المــادة(362): لا تسمع من المنفذ ضده عند التنفيذ دعوى الاعسار او طلب الحكم بالافلاس ويجب حبسه حتى تتوفر في حقه احدى الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة (363) او يترجح لدى القاضي توافر حالة الاعسار او الافلاس بعد تحريه وفي هذه الحالة للقاضي ان يسمع دعوى الاعسار او طلب الحكم بالافلاس في حضور الخصوم وفقا للقانون .
المــادة(363): يجب انهاء اجراءات التنفيذ بوسيلة الحبس في اية مرحلة كانت عليها ويفرج عن المنفذ ضده بقوة القانون في الحالات الآتية: - 
1- اذا قام المنفذ ضده بتنفيذ السند التنفيذي . 
2- اذا قام المنفذ ضده باستعمال وسيلة الايداع مع التخصيص . 
3- اذا قام الغير بتنفيذ السند التنفيذي شريطة الا تكون شخصية المدين محل اعتبار في التنفيذ . 
4- اذا تنازل طالب التنفيذ عن حقه الثابت في السند التنفيذي . 
5- اذا قام بتقديم كفيل مليء يلتزم بالتسليم او الوفاء بالالتزام الثابت في السند التنفيذي خلال ثمانية ايام . 
6- اذا ثبت بحكم قضائي اعسار او افلاس المنفذ ضده وفي هذه الحالة يفرج عنه الى ان يثبت فيها ايساره او تمضي مدة يمكن فيها الايسار عادة .
المــادة(364): لا يجوز الامر بحبس المنفذ ضده في الحالات الآتية: 
1- من كان سنة اقل من خمسة عشر سنة او اكثر من سبعين سنه عند التنفيذ باستثناء حالة الحبس من اجل تسليم صغير او قاصر . 
2- اصول الدائن لغير دين النفقة . 
3- الحامل حتى انقضاء شهرين بعد الوضع .
المــادة(365): اذا رفض الكفيل التنفيذ خلال المدة المحددة في البند (5) من المادة (363) من هذا الفصل وجب على القاضي الامر بحبسه او التنفيذ على امواله دون حاجه الى حكم جديد .
المــادة(366): يجب على قاضي التنفيذ استعمال القوة متى تعذر عليه اجراء التنفيذ باي وسيلة من وسائل التنفيذ الاخرى .
المــادة(367): لا يجوز التنفيذ باستعمال القوة الا اذا كان ذلك ممكنا وانها هي الوسيلة اللازمة او الاكثر لزوما .
المــادة(368): يجب على قاضي التنفيذ ان يقدر ملاءمة استعمال القوة اذا كان من شانها اثارة قلاقل وفتن في المجتمع وباجل معقول .
المــادة(369): يجب الا يتعرض اي من الآخرين لاي ضرر او مخاطر من جراء استعمال القوة ما لم يكن له يد فعالة في عرقلة التنفيذ .
المــادة(370): يجب المحافظة ما امكن على اموال المنفذ ضده عند استعمال القوة الا اذا كان تلفها لضرورة اجراءات التنفيذ فتكون تبعته على المنفذ ضده .
المــادة(371): يجب على معاون التنفيذ في حالة ما يكون التنفيذ بتسليم منقول او عقار ان يتوجه الى المكان الذي يوجد فيه التنفيذ لتسليمه الى طالب التنفيذ في اليوم التالي لانتهاء مدة الامهال وعليه ان يبين في المحضر الاشياء محل التسليم والسند التنفيذي وتاريخ اعلان المنفذ ضده .
المــادة(372): اذا كان التسليم واردا على عقار مشغول بحائز عرضي يقوم المعاون باعلامه بصاحب الحق فيه بموجب السند التنفيذي لاخلائه خلال موعد يحدده القاضي والا اجبر على ذلك مالم تكن الحيازة نافذة في مواجهة طالب التنفيذ بحق شرعي ويعتبر اعلامه تنبيها بالاخلاء اما اذا كان الشيء المراد تسليمه منقولا استلمه المعاون وسلمه لطالب التنفيذ فورا مع تحرير محضر بذلك .
المــادة(373): اذا وجد في العقار محل التسليم منقولات غير واجب تسليمها ولم يقم المنفذ ضده بنقلها خلال مدة الامهال فعلى المعاون بعد حصرها ان يعهد بحفظها الى طالب التنفيذ ان رضي بذلك او ينقلها المعاون الى مكان آخر على نفقة المنفذ ضده مع ضرورة الحفاظ عليها .
المــادة(374): اذا كان محل التنفيذ هدم او ازلة انتقل معاون التنفيذ الى مكان التنفيذ في اليوم التالي لانتهاء المهلة وقام بالهدم او الازالة على نفقة المنفذ ضده .
المــادة(375): اذا كان محل التنفيذ تسليم طفل انتقل المعاون الى مكان وجود الطفل ومكن صاحب الحق في تسلمه منه وحرر محضرا بذلك اما اذا كان محل التنفيذ رؤية الطفل فعلى القاضي ان يحدد المكان والزمان اللذين يتم فيهما الرؤية بما لا يؤثر على نفسية الطفل .
المــادة(376): اذا كان محل التنفيذ التزاما بعمل او الامتناع عن العمل غير مما لم يذكر سابقا حدد قاضي التنفيذ الكيفية التي يتم بها التنفيذ .*الفصل الثالث: التنفيذ غير المباشر ووسائله*المــادة(377): الحجز هو وضع المال تحت يد القضاء لمنع صاحبه (المحجوز عليه) من ان يقوم باي عمل مادي او قانوني من شانه اخراج هذا المال او ثماره من ضمان الدائن الحاجز ويترتب على حجز المال حجز ثماره ولا يرتفع الحجز الا بما يقرره هذا القانون .
المــادة(378): يتم الحجز بتحرير محضره ويلزم اعلان قراره الى المحجوز عليه وفي حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير يتم باعلان قرار الحجز الى المحجوز لديه وتوقيعه على محضره ويعتبر طرفا في الحجز ويجب اجراء الحجز على المال في ايام متتابعة حتى ولو كانت ايام اجازة اسبوعية او عطلة رسمية او قضائية .
المــادة(379): لا يفيد من الحجز الا من اوقعه او تدخل فيه وفقا لهذا القانون .
المــادة(380): لا يقع الحجز الا على ما يجوز الحجز عليه من الاموال ولا يمنع التصرفات التي استثناها القانون من حكمه .
المــادة(381): لا يؤثر الحجز في قواعد الوفاء المقررة بالاتفاق او بموجب القانون بشرط ان تتم بمعرفة المحكمة المختصة او قاضي التنفيذ .
المــادة(382): لا يشترط التناسب في الحجز بين قيمة الدين وقيمة الاموال المحجوزة .
المــادة(383): اذا تم ايقاع الحجز في غياب المحجوز عليه وجب اعلانه بمحضر الحجز والامر الصادر به خلال خمسة ايام من تاريخ ايقاعه والا كانت الاجراءات اللاحقة له باطله .
المــادة(384): يرتفع الحجز بقوة القانون اذا قام المحجوز عليه او الغير بوفاء الديون كاملة او بالايداع مع التخصيص .
المــادة(385): يختص باصدار الامر بالحجز التحفظي رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة اذا طلب الحجز ابتداء او القاضي المختص اذا قدم الطلب تبعا لدعوى اصلية منظورة امامه ولا يتم الحجز الا بحضور شاهدي عدل مع توقيعهما على محضر الحجز ويجب اعلان المدين بامر الحجز خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ صدوره والا سقط الحجز .
المــادة(386): يجوز للمحكوم له بحكم ابتدائي قابل للطعن فيه بالاستئناف او من صدر له امر اداء ان يطلب الامر باجراء الحجز التحفظي على اموال المحكوم عليه .
المــادة(387): مع عدم الاخلال بما ينص عليه اي قانون آخر يجوز للدائن بدين محقق الوجود حال الاداء ولو لم يكن بيده سند تنفيذي ان يطلب الامر باجراء الحجز التحفظي على اموال مدينه في الحالتين الآتيتين: - 
1- اذا كان الدائن يخشى فقدان ما يضمن له الوفاء بحقه . 
2- اذا كان الدائن مؤجرا للعقار فيجوز له في مواجهة المستاجر والمستاجر من الباطن طلب الحجز على المنقولات والثمار والمحاصيل الموجودة بالعين المؤجرة لضمان دين الاجرة، ويجوز له طلب الحجز عليها اذا كانت قد نقلت دون علمه الى مكان آخر خلال عشرين يوما من تاريخ نقلها .
المــادة(388): اذا كان طالب الحجز هو مالك المنقول او له حق عيني عليه او حق حبسه جاز له ان يوقع الحجز التحفظي عليه عند من يحوزه ولو لم يكن بيده سند تنفيذي .
المــادة(389): يجب على من امر له بالحجز التحفظي في اي حالة بدون حكم او امر اداء ان يرفع دعوى بحقه وبصحة الحجز يخاصم فيها المحجوز عليه والمحجوز لديه ان وقع الحجز على ما لديه خلال ثمانية ايام من تاريخ اعلان المدين بالحجز والا سقط الحجز واعتبر كان لم يكن واذا كان طالب الحجز التحفظي بيده حكم او امر اداء غير نهائي وتم الحجز بموجب ذلك فيلزمه رفع دعوى صحة الحجز خلال الميعاد المذكور والا سقط الحجز التحفظي
المــادة(390): اذا اصبح الحكم الابتدائي الذي بني عليه الحجز التحفظي سندا تنفيذيا او اذا حكم بالحق وبصحة الحجز واصبح الحكم سندا تنفيذيا ايضا صار الحجز التحفظي حجزا تنفيذيا وجاز طلب بيع المال المحجوز لاستيفاء حق الحاجزين من ثمنه .
المــادة(391): اذا حكم ببطلان الحجز التحفظي او بالغائه لانعدام اساسه او حكم برفض دعوى الحق الموضوعي يرتفع الحجز وتحكم المحكمة على الحاجز بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسين الف ريال وبالتعويضات للمحجوز عليه او المحجوز لديه عما اصابهما من ضرر بسبب الحجز واذا طعن الحاجز في الحكم امام الاستئناف جاز له طلب الامر بوقف تنفيذ حكم رفع الحجز بشرط الكفالة وفقا لما هو منصوص عليه في هذا القانون .
المــادة(392): الحراسة القضائية اجراء تحفظي يامر به القاضي المختص في الاحوال المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .
المــادة(393): يختص بفرض الحراسة القضائية قاضي الامور المستعجلة اذا رفعت بدعوى اصلية او المحكمة الابتدائية اذا طلبت تبعا لدعوى منظورة امامها او قاضي التنفيذ على الاموال المحجوزة ويجوز طلب الامر بالحراسة القضائية من المحكمة الاستئنافية استثناء تبعا لموضوع النزاع المرفوع الاستئناف عنه امامها .
المــادة(394): تكون الحراسة القضائية فيما ياتي: 
1- على الاموال المحجوزة للتنفيذ . 
2- على اي عقار او منقول او حق قام في شانه نزاع او كان غير ثابت اثناء نظر الدعوى . 
3- على تركه المتوفى قبل قسمتها حتى استيفاء الديون منها . 
4- على اموال المدين الذي ثبت بحكم اعساره او افلاسه .
المــادة(395): اذا قرر القاضي الحراسة القضائية عين حارسا قضائيا غير المدين او المحضر او اقاربهما وتسري عليه الاحكام الآتية: 
1. يلتزم الحارس القضائي بحفظ المال وادارته ادارة حسنه ورده مع غلته ان وجدت الى من يحدده القاضي . 
2. لا يجوز للحارس في اعمال الادارة ان يتصرف الا بترخيص من القاضي المختص . 
3. لا يجوز للحارس القضائي ان يستعمل الاشياء المحجوز عليها استعمالا شخصيا ولا ان يستغلها شخصيا او يغيرها . 
4. لا يجوز للحارس القضائي على الاموال المحجوزة ان يطلب اعفاءه من الحراسة قبل عشرة ايام على الاقل من اتمام البيع . 
5. يلتزم الحارس بان يقدم حسابا للقاضي بما تسلمه وبما انفقه معززا بالمستندات . 
6. عند انتها ء الحراسة على الحارس المبادرة برد المال الى من يحدده القاضي . 
7. للحارس ان يتقاضى اجر ما لم يكن قد نزل عنه وذلك على التفصيل الآتي: - 
ا- اذا لم يتفق الخصوم على تحديد اجر الحارس ونفقات الحراسة او لم تقدرها المحكمة عند تكليفه بالقيام بالحراسة فعلى القاضي تقدير ذلك بامر على عريضة ولذي الشان التظلم منه خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ اعلانه . 
ب- يكون اجر الحارس ونفقات الحراسة قبل انتهاء سبب الحراسة على نفقة الخصوم ان كان موضوع المال مشتركا اما اذا لم يكن موضوع المال مشتركا فيكون اجر الحارس ونفقات الحراسة على نفقة طالب الحراسة . 
ج- بعد انتهاء الحراسة يكون اجر الحارس ونفقات الحراسة على من آلت اليه ملكية المال موضوع الحراسة ويرجع بها على المحكوم عليه حسب القواعد العامة .
المــادة(396): يشترط في الحارس ان يكون امينا قادرا على الحراسة وادارة ما عهد عليه والا تقل سنه عن خمسه وعشرين عاما .
المــادة(397): على الحارس التوقيع على صورة محضر الحجز وعلى معاون التنفيذ ان يسلمه صوره منه وان يوضح له التبعة الملقاة على عاتقه وينبهه ان اي اتلاف او اختلاس او اخفاء للاشياء المحجوزة او الامتناع عن تسليمها موجب للمسئولية الجزائية والمدنية .
المــادة(398): يجوز للقاضي طلب تقديم الضمان من الحارس وله ان يعزله من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب صاحب المصلحة .
المــادة(399): اذا لم يقبل احد القيام بالحراسة القضائية على الاموال والحقوق المنصوص عليها في المادة (394) فعلى القاضي المختص اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة للمحافظة عليها على نفقة من تلزمه وفقا للقانون .
المــادة(400): يختص باصدار الامر بالمنع من السفر رئيس المحكمة المختصة او قاضي التنفيذ بحسب 
الاحوال واذا كانت القضية منظورة امام المحكمة الاستئنافية جاز لرئيس المحكمة استثناء اصدار الامر بالمنع من السفر اذا اقتضت الضرورة ذلك .
المــادة(401): يبلغ الامر القضائي بالمنع من السفر الى الجهة التنفيذية المختصة وعليها سرعة العمل به وتنفيذه .
المــادة(402): للدائن اذا كان دينه محقق الوجود وحال الاداء او كان المدين نفسه او عمله محلا للتنفيذ المباشر ولو قبل رفع الدعوى الموضوعية ان يطلب من القاضي المختص اصدار امر على عريضة بمنع المدين من السفر وتقدير الدين تقديرا مؤقتا اذا لم يكن معين المقدار .
المــادة(403): على الدائن في حكم المادة السابقة ان يرفع الدعوى الموضوعية خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ صدور الامر اذا لم يكن قد رفعها .
المــادة(404): يجوز لمن صدر له سند قابل للتنفيذ الجبري ان يطلب من قاضي التنفيذ منع المدين من السفر حتى يقوم بالتنفيذ ما لم يلغ السند التنفيذي وفقا للقواعد العامة .
المــادة(405): يستمر امر المنع من السفر نافدا حتى ينقضي التزام المدين قبل دائنه ومع ذلك يسقط الامر في الاحوال الآتية: - 
ا- اذا وافق الدائن كتابة امام القاضي على اسقاط الامر . 
ب- اذا قام المدين بتقديم كفالة مصرفية او كفيل مقتدر يقبله القاضي المختص . 
ج- اذا استعمل المدين وسيلة الايداع مع التخصيص . 
د- اذا لم يقم الدائن برفع الدعوى خلال الثلاثة الايام المذكورة في المادة (403) من هذا القانون .
المــادة(406): يجوز لكل دائن بدين محقق الوجود حال الاداء ان يحجز على ما يكون لمدينه لدى الغير من المنقولات او الديون او الحقوق الاخرى ولو كانت مؤجلة او معلقة على شرط ويبدا الحجز تحفظيا وينتهي تنفيذيا ويتناول الحجز كل دين ينشا للمدين في ذمة المحجوز لديه الى وقت التقرير بما في ذمته ما لم يكن موقعا على دين بذاته ويمنع المحجوز لديه من الوفاء بالحق للمحجوز عليه ويلزم طالب الحجز دفع امانة يقدرها القاضي لحساب النفقات محسوبة على المحجوز عليه .
المــادة(407): تتبع الاحكام الواردة في هذا الفرع على حجز الاسهم والسندات الاسمية وحصص الارباح المستحقة في ذمة الاشخاص المعنوية وحق صاحب راس المال لدى العامل الذي يضارب به .
المــادة(408): اذا كان المحجوز لديه مقيما خارج الجمهورية وجب اعلان الحجز لشخصه او في موطنه في الخارج بالاوضاع القانونية المقررة في البلد الذي يقيم فيه .
المــادة(409): بعد اعلان المحجوز لديه بقرار الحجز يجب اعلان المحجوز عليه بنفس قرار الحجز وذلك خلال خمسة ايام من تاريخ اعلان المحجوز لديه والا كانت الاجراءات اللاحقة باطله .
المــادة(410): لا يجوز للمحجوز لديه ان يطلب اخراجه من دعوى صحة الحجز التحفظي ولا يكون الحكم فيها حجة علية الا فيما يتعلق بصحة اجراءات الحجز .
المــادة(411): يجب على المحجوز لديه ان يعترف بما في ذمته للمدين المحجوز عليه من الحقوق المطلوب الحجز عليها خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ اعلانه ولا يعفيه من ذلك ان يكون غير مدين للمحجوز عليه، ويكون الاعتراف في ادارة محكمة التنفيذ وتصرف له النفقات التي انفقها في الحضور الى المحكمة للاعتراف بما في ذمته ويكون الصرف بامر من القاضي من الامانة التي اودعها طالب الحجز .
المــادة(412): اذا كان الحجز لدى احدى الجهات الحكومية او الهيئات او المؤسسات العامة او البنوك الخاصة او البنوك التي تسهم الدولة في راس مالها وتشرف على ادارتها يكتفي باعطاء الحاجز بناء على طلبه شهادة تقوم مقام الاعتراف بما في الذمة .
المــادة(413): اذا فقد المحجوز لديه اهليته او زالت صفته او صفة من يمثله او توفى قبل الاعتراف بما في ذمته لزم اعلان من يمثله شرعا وليا كان او وصيا او وارثا او منصوبا او نائبا وتكليفه بالامتناع عن الوفاء للمدين المحجوز عليه والاعتراف بما في ذمته خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ اعلانه وعلى طالب الحجز التقدم الى محكمة التنفيذ بطلب ذلك .
المــادة(414): للمحجوز لديه في جميع الاحوال ان يخصم مما في ذمته قدر ما انفقه من نفقات بعد تقريرها من قاضي التنفيذ .
المــادة(415): اذا كان الحجز على منقولات لدى المحجوز لديه بيعت بالاجراءات المقررة لبيع المنقول المحجوز لدى المدين دون حاجه الى حجز جديد .
المــادة(416): اذا كان الحجز لدى احدى الجهات الحكومية وجب ان يكون الاعلان بالحجز الى الرئيس المباشر لتلك الجهة او من ينوب عنه، واذا كان الحجز لدى مؤسسة مالية لها عدة فروع فلا يكون للحجز اثر الا بالنسبة للفرع الذي عينه القاضي في امر الحجز .
المــادة(417): يعاقب المحجوز لديه بالعقوبة المقررة للمدين الذي يتصرف في المال المحجوز عليه والمنصوص عليها في المادة (424) من هذا القانون اذا اوفى المدين المحجوز عليه بالحق المحتجز في غير الاحوال المصرح بها قانونا او اذا لم يعترف بما في ذمته في الميعاد او غش في اعترافه .
المــادة(418): لا يكون الحجز تنفيذيا الا بسند تنفيذي قابل لاجراءات التنفيذ الجبري ولا يمكن مباشرة اجراءاته الا بعد مقدمات التنفيذ ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك .
المــادة(419): يجري الحجز على نفقة طالب الحجز ان كان قادرا عليها على ان ترد له من قيمة الاموال المحجوزة عند بيعها .
المــادة(420): يجوز اجراء الحجز التنفيذي في غياب طالب الحجز اذا راى قاضي التنفيذ ذلك او عند امتناع المحجوز عليه عن الحضور او عند عدم وجوده في محل الحجز .
المــادة(421): لا يجوز اجراء الحجز التنفيذي الا بحضور شاهدي عدل لا علاقة ولا قرابة لهما باي من طرفي التنفيذ ويجب استدعاء الشيخ او العدل او امين القرية او عاقل الحارة او شيخ السوق او مندوب عن الغرفة التجارية حسب الاحوال واذا تعذر حضور من طلب منهم او امتنع يكتفى بالشاهدين العدلين .
المــادة(422): للمحجوز عليه ان يعترض على التنبيه والتكليف بالوفاء خلال مدة الامهال باستحضار طالب التنفيذ امام قاضي التنفيذ ولقاضي التنفيذ ان اقتضت الضرورة ان يوقف اجراءات التنفيذ بشرط الكفالة .
المــادة(423): اذا رفض المدين او احد افراد عائلته او مستخدميه السماح بدخول المنزل او محل العمل والمخزن (المستودع) او نودي عليه او على افراد عائلته او مستخدميه ولم يجب احد او امتنع عن فتح الابواب او الصناديق او الخزائن المقفلة او ما شابهها جاز لمعاون التنفيذ بعد اذن قاضي التنفيذ استعمال القوة المناسبة في خلع الابواب وكسر الاقفال وله مؤقتا القيام بختم الابواب بالشمع الاحمر وتعتبر محجوزة من تاريخ وضع الختم ويكتب عليها ما يفيد حظر مس الاختام بدون اذن قاضي التنفيذ ومن خالف ذلك وقع تحت طائلة المسئولية الجزائية .
المــادة(424): مع عدم الاخلال بما نص عليه قانون الجرائم والعقوبات يجوز لقاضي التنفيذ الامر بحبس اي من الحائز او المحجوز عليه او المحجوز لديه او الحارس القضائي اذا قام اي منهم باي عمل من شانه ان يؤدي الى عرقلة التنفيذ مدة لا تتجاوز ستة اشهر .
المــادة(425): اذا رفض المحجوز عليه حجزا تنفيذيا تسليم الاموال المحجوزة او قام بعمل خلافا لمقتضى الحجز او اخفى الاموال وكانت الاموال المحجوزة لا تفي بالدين جاز للقاضي ان يامر بحبسه وفقا لهذا القانون .
المــادة(426): يجب ان يشتمل محضر الحجز على المنقول البيانات التالية: - 
ا. السند التنفيذي . 
ب. موطن الحاجز او مكان عمله او تحديد موطن مختار له في دائرة التنفيذ . 
ج. مكان الحجز . 
د. الاعمال التي قام بها معاون التنفيذ وما واجهة من عقبات وما اتخذه بشانها . 
هـ.بيان الاشياء والاموال المحجوزة من حيث النوع والصفة والمقدار والوزن والمقاس والقيمة على وجه التقريب . وتعيين حارس قضائي على الاموال المحجوزة . 
ز.تحديد يوم البيع وساعته ومكانه . 
ح.توقيع معاون التنفيذ على المحضر مع من لزم ممن ذكر في المادة (421) من هذا القانون .
المــادة(427): على معاون التنفيذ اشهار الحجز التنفيذي على المنقولات في لوحة الاعلانات بالمحكمة وفي صحيفة يومية محلية واسعة الانتشار اذا راى القاضي ذلك ولمدة يومين .
المــادة(428): اذا تناول الحجز مصوغات او سبائك ذهبية او فضية او معادن نفيسة او مجوهرات او احجارا كريمة فيجب ان توزن وتعين اوصافها بدقة وتقدر بمعرفة خبيرين عدلين وتنقل في حرز مختوم وتودع في خزانة المحكمة او في بنك مقبول .
المــادة(429): اذا كان الحجز واقعا على اموال في خزانة حديدية في بنك او معروضة في معرض عام فعلى قاضي التنفيذ ان يعين مدير البنك او المعرض حارسا عليها وعلى معاون التنفيذ تحريزها الى ان يتمكن من فتحها وجرد موجوداتها وتسليمها للحارس .
المــادة(430): يجوز حجز الغلة المتصلة بالارض او بالشجر او بالمزروعات بمعزل عن العقار بعد انعقادها على ان يذكر في المحضر مساحة الارض ونوع المزروعات والاشجار وعددها .
المــادة(431): يتم حجز الاوراق المالية او التجارية اذا كانت لحاملها او قابلة للتظهير وكانت في حيازة المدين بالاوضاع المقررة لحجز المنقول .
المــادة(432): يجوز للغير ان يرفع دعوى استرداد المنقولات المحجوزة امام قاضي التنفيذ الى ما قبل اتمام البيع ولا يترتب على رفعها وقف التنفيذ الا اذا حكم قاضي التنفيذ بذلك .
المــادة(433): يجب ان يختصم في دعوى الاسترداد الدائن الحاجز والمحجوز عليه والحاجزون المتدخلون وان تشتمل صحيفتها على بيان واف بادلة الملكية وان يرفق بها جميع المستندات والا حكم القاضي بعدم قبولها .
المــادة(434): يجب على معاون التنفيذ الانتقال الى مكان العقار المراد الحجز عليه من طالب التنفيذ ويقوم بتحرير محضر الحجز ويجب ان يشتمل المحضر على وصف العقار المطلوب الحجز عليه مع بيان موقعه ومساحته وحدوده والمنطقة التي يقع فيها وآية بيانات اخرى تفيد في تعيينه مع وصف مجمل لطريقة بيعه وتحديد مكان البيع ويومه وساعته .
المــادة(435): على معاون التنفيذ ان يخطر السجل العقاري ان وجد او امين المنطقة الذي يوجد العقار المحجوز عليه في دائرة اختصاصه باشعار موقع من قاضي التنفيذ بان العقار قد تم الحجز عليه وذلك يوم تحرير محضر الحجز او في اليوم التالي على الاكثر .
المــادة(436): على معاون التنفيذ ان يشهر الحجز على العقار في لوحة اعلانات المحكمة او في صحيفة يومية محلية واسعة الانتشار ولمدة اربعة ايام اذا راى القاضي ذلك .
المــادة(437): على معاون التنفيذ خلال الخمسة الايام التالية لتحرير المحضر القيام باعلان كل من المدين والحائز المرتهن او المشتري او الحائز نيابة عن غيره والكفيل العيني او اي دائن له حق عيني آخر على العقار بصورة من محضر الحجز مع انذاره بالوفاء من تاريخه وحتى ميعاد البيع .
المــادة(438): يجب ان يشتمل الانذار المشار اليه في المادة السابقة على البيانات الآتية: - 
ا. السند التنفيذي . 
ب. اعلان المدين وتكليفه بالوفاء . 
ج. بيان بالعقار محل التنفيذ .
المــادة(439): يجوز للغير قبل بيع العقار المحجوز، رفع دعوى استحقاق العقار كله او بعضه شريطة ان تتضمن الدعوى بيانا كافيا على ادلة الملكية مؤيدة بالمستندات وذلك في مواجهة الحاجز والمحجوز عليه والحائز والكفيل العيني ان وجدوا وتقضي المحكمة بوقف اجراءات بيع العقار اذا قبلت دعوى الاستحقاق مع الزام المدعي بايداع كفالة يقدرها قاضي التنفيذ .
المــادة(440): اذا رفعت دعوى الاستحقاق بعد بيع العقار المحجوز وحكم باستحقاق العقار المبيع كان للراسي عليه المزاد الرجوع بالثمن الذي دفعه وبالتعويض اذا كان له وجه على الحاجزين والمحجوز عليه بالتضامن ولا يجوز ان تتضمن شروط البيع للعقار المحجوز الاعفاء من رد الثمن .
المــادة(441): ترفع دعوى الاستحقاق سواء قبل بيع العقار او بعدة، وكذا دعوى استرداد الثمن المرفوعة من الراسي عليه المزاد امام قاضي التنفيذ وتنظر باعتبارها من منازعات التنفيذ الموضوعية ويترتب على الحكم باستحقاق العقار للمدعي انعدام اجراءات التنفيذ .
المــادة(442): لكل دائن بيده سند تنفيذي قابل للتنفيذ الجبري التدخل في الحجز التنفيذي بطلب يقدم الى قاضي التنفيذ مرفق بالمستندات المؤيدة للتدخل ويصدر بقبول التدخل قرار من قاضي التنفيذ .
المــادة(443): يتم التدخل في الحجز بطريق جرد المنقول او بحصر وبيان العقار المحجوز بمحضر يبين فيه البيانات اللازمة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وتاريخ التدخل والحاجزين السابقين وتاريخ حجوزهم والحارس (ان وجد) ، كما يتم بالحجز على الثمن تحت يد المعاون قبل التوزيع بطريق حجز ما للمدين لد ى الغير ولا يكون للمتدخل في هذه الحالة الا ما تبقى من الثمن بعد التوزيع .
المــادة(444): اذا وجدت اموال اخرى لم يشملها الحجز السابق وطلب المتدخل حجزها يحرر بها معاون التنفيذ محضرا آخر وعلى قاضي التنفيذ ان يامر بحجزها ويعهد بحراستها الى الحارس السابق او الى حارس آخر .
المــادة(445): على معاون التنفيذ اعلان محضر الحجز بطريق التدخل خلال خمسة ايام على الاكثر الى المحجوز عليه، والحاجزين السابقين والحائز للعقار والكفيل العيني وكل صاحب حق عيني عليه والحارس للاموال المحجوزة اذا لم يكن حاضرا وقت تحرير محضر التدخل مع تحديد مكان البيع ويومه وساعته ان تغير ويترتب على الاعلان قيام الحجز لمصلحة المتدخل وبقاؤه صحيحا فيما لو نزل الحاجز السابق او بطل حجزه .
المــادة(446): اذا لم يقم الحاجز الاول بمتابعة اجراءات التنفيذ بعد مضي خمسة ايام من اعلانه بالتدخل بدون عذر شرعي فللمتدخل بقرار من قاضي التنفيذ ان يحل محل الحاجز الاول في متابعة اجراءات التنفيذ ويبلغ هذا الحلول الى المحجوز عليه ويكون الدين قسمة الغرماء .
المــادة(447): اذا تعلق التدخل بحجز على عقار وجب على معاون التنفيذ اتباع الاحكام الخاصة بالحجز على العقار .*الفصل الرابع: إجراءات البيع*المــادة(448): ا- على الدائن الحاجز ان يتقدم بطلب اصدار الامر بالبيع من قاضي التنفيذ خلال خمسة ايام من تاريخ آخر اجراء في الحجز والا تحمل الحاجز نفقات الحجز والحراسة القضائية من تاريخ انتهاء الموعد المذكور الى ان يتقدم بطلبه ويلزم طالب التنفيذ بتقديم امانة يقدرها قاضي التنفيذ محسوبة له على المحجوز عليه . 
ب- يجب على قاضي التنفيذ ان يصدر الامر ببيع الاموال المحجوزة عقارا كانت او منقولا خلال خمسة ايام من تاريخ تقديم الطلب من الدائن الحاجز . وفي كل الاحوال يسقط الحجز اذا لم يتم البيع خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ ايقاعه ويتحمل الحاجز تبعته ما لم تكن اجراءات البيع قد توقفت بامر المحكمة او بحكم القانون .
المــادة(449): يجب اعلان المحجوز عليه بالامر الصادر بالبيع والمكان والزمان المحددين لذلك قبل ثلاثة ايام من اليوم المحدد للبيع ويتم البيع بالمزاد العلني ويباشر معاون التنفيذ اجراءات البيع او اي شخص آخر يحدده قاضي التنفيذ في الحالات التي نص عليها هذا القانون .
المــادة(450): يقوم معاون التنفيذ بالاعلان ويثبت حصول الاعلان بشهادة من معاون التنفيذ او من جهة الادارة التي قامت بالاعلان مصحوبة بنسخة من الاعلان ويثبت تعليق الاعلان بالمحكمة بذكره في سجل خاص يعد لذلك ويثبت النشر في الصحف بنسخة من الصحيفة او شهادة من ادارة تحرير الصحيفة .
المــادة(451): اذا بلغ الثمن في التقدير المبدئي للمال المحجوز خمسمائة الف ريال فصاعدا فيجب الاعلان عن البيع في احدى الصحف اليومية، اما اذا كان الثمن في التقدير المبدئي اقل مما ذكر فيكفى بالاعلان عن البيع في لوحة الاعلانات بالمحكمة .
المــادة(452): بعد اعلان الامر الصادر بالبيع الى المحجوز عليه على القاضي انتداب خبير او خبيرين مختصين حسب الاحوال ليقدر ثمن الاشياء المحجوزة تقديرا مبدئيا ويتم الاعلان عن موعد البيع باليوم والساعة بالمزايدة وتحديد مكانها والثمن المبدئي للاشياء المحجوزة ويلزم من يرغب في الدخول في المزايدة ان يدفع (10%) عشرة بالمئة من القيمة التقديرية للمال موضع المزايدة كضمان الى ما قبل فتح المزاد باربع وعشرين ساعة على الاقل ويرد مبلغ الضمان الى من لم يرس عليه المزاد وتحسب للراسي عليه المزاد من الثمن اذا لم يدفع الراسي عليه المزاد تكملة الثمن خلال ثلاثة ايام من يوم رسو المزاد عليه انفسخ البيع ويحفظ مقدم الثمن (مبلغ الضمان) في خزانة المحكمة، ويتم الاعلان عن البيع في مزاد جديد بنفس الاجراءات السابقة فاذا اكتمل ثمن البيع في المزايدة الثانية صودر مبلغ الضمان لصالح الخزانة العامة اما اذا نقص الثمن المقدم في المزايدة الجديدة عن الثمن الاول فيكمل من المبلغ المحفوظ لدى خزانة المحكمة، وما بقى منه يصادر للخزانة العامة .
المــادة(453): اذا لم يتقدم احد في المزايدة بعد الاعلان عنها مرة ثانية فللقاضي اعادة التقدير المبدئي للمال المعروض للبيع بانقاصه بما لا يزيد على (5%) خمسة بالمئة من التقدير السابق، ويتم الاعلان للمرة الثالثة عن البيع بالمزاد بالاجراءات السابقة فاذا لم يتقدم احد للشراء عن طريق المزاد فيثبت ذلك في محضر وفي هذه الحالة يقرر قاضي التنفيذ الزام الحاجز او الحاجزين باستيفاء ديونهم عينا من المال المحجوز بقدر ديونهم وبالثمن السابق المقدر بعد الانقاص المذكور وما زاد على استيفاء الديون ونفقات التنفيذ يسلم الى المحجوز عليه .
المــادة(454): يجوز ان يسبق البيع الاعلان عنه باعلان القائمة المبين بها قيمة المال المراد بيعه وشروط البيع وكيفيته بطريق اللصق على باب المكان الموجود به المال وفي لوحة الاعلانات بالمحكمة وفي محل ادارة المديرية . ويجوز للمحكمة النشر في الصحف او بالاذاعة طبقا لما تراه المحكمة .
المــادة(455): يجوز لقاضي التنفيذ ان يامر بتاجيل البيع ويجوز لمعاون التنفيذ كذلك ان يرجئ البيع لاسباب تسوغ ذلك يدونها في محضر البيع، وعليه عندئذ ان يعرض الامر فورا على قاضي التنفيذ ليامر بما يراه .
المــادة(456): لا يجوز للقضاة الذين نظروا باي وجه من الوجوه اجراءات التنفيذ او المسائل المتفرعة عنها ولا لمعاوني التنفيذ ولا لموظفي المحكمة ولا لوكلاء الخصوم او محاميهم في مباشرة الاجراءات او المدينين ان يتقدموا للمزايدة بانفسهم او بطريق غيرهم .
المــادة(457): يباع المال المملوك على الشيوع بامر من القاضي المختص بالمزاد العلني طبقا لما هو منصوص عليه في هذا القانون لعدم امكان قسمته بدون ضرر وتوزع حصيلة البيع على الشركاء كل بقدر حصته .
المــادة(458): يحق لمن يملك مالا مقررا عليه حق ضمانا لسداد دين ان يطلب بيعه بالمزاد العلني طبقا لما هو منصوص عليه بالبيع وتوزع حصيلة البيع على الدائنين كل بحسب او لويته وما يزيد يعطى للمالك .
المــادة(459): يجرى بيع المنقول في المكان الموجود فيه او في مكان بيع مثله او في مقر المحكمة ان امكن وذلك بناء على قرار من قاضي التنفيذ .
المــادة(460): اذا كانت الاموال المحجوزة قابلة للتلف او كانت البضائع عرضه لتقلب الاسعار جاز لقاضي التنفيذ ان يامر باجراء البيع من ساعة الى ساعة بناء على طلب الحارس او اي من ذوي الشان او من تلقاء نفسه .
المــادة(461): اذا لم يحصل بيع المنقول في اليوم المحدد يجب اعادة اللصق والنشر ويعلن المحجوز عليه قبل ميعاد البيع بيوم واحد على الاقل .
المــادة(462): اذا كان المنقول دينا غير مستحق الاداء فيؤجل البيع الى ميعاد استحقاقه ما لم يتفق الاطراف على غير ذلك .
المــادة(463): تباع الاسهم والسندات الاسمية او لحاملها والحصص في الشركات بقيمتها يوم البيع بواسطة احد البنوك او السماسرة او الصيارفة بامر من قاضي التنفيذ بناء على طلب من الحاجز ويحدد قاضي التنفيذ ما يلزم اتخاذه من اجراءات .
المــادة(464): يكف المعاون عن البيع اذا نتج عنه مبلغ كاف لوفاء ديون الحاجزين ونفقات التنفيذ .
المــادة(465): يجب ان يتضمن محضر البيع جميع اجراءات البيع وما واجهه المعاون من اعتراضات او عقبات وما اتخذه بشانها وحضور المحجوز عليه او غيابه والثمن الذي رسا به المزاد واسم الراسي عليه المزاد وتوقيعه ثم يختم بختم المحكمة ويعطي الراسي عليه المزاد صورة اصلية من المحضر بعد قيده في سجلات المحكمة .
المــادة(466): يكون الاعلان عن بيع العقار قبل اليوم المحدد لاجرائه بمدة لا تزيد على عشرين يوما ولا تقل عن عشرة ايام ويعين قاضي التنفيذ خبيرين لتقدير الثمن المبدئي قبل الاعلان بخمسة ايام على الاقل .
المــادة(467): يجب ان يشتمل الاعلان عن بيع العقار على البيانات الاساسية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون مع بيان المحكمة المختصة باجراءات البيع .
المــادة(468): يجوز لكل ذي مصلحة الاعتراض على قائمة شروط البيع قبل ثلاثة ايام من ايقاع البيع والا سقط الحق فيه ويفصل قاضي التنفيذ في هذا الاعتراض بحكم غير قابل للطعن .
المــادة(469): لا تتم اجراءات البيع والمزايدة الا بحضور قاضي التنفيذ وتتم المناداة بالمزايدة عن طريق معاون التنفيذ .
المــادة(470): اذا اشتمل المزاد على عقارات وكان بعضها يكفي للوفاء بدين الدائنين الحاجزين ونفقات التنفيذ وجب التوقف عن بيع العقارات الاخرى .
المــادة(471): على قاضي التنفيذ الزام المدين المنفذ ضده بتسليم مستندات العقار المحجوز قبل البيع واذا امتنع المدين عن تسليمها كان لحكم مرسي المزاد قوة ثبوتية تحل محل مستند الملكية .
المــادة(472): يصدر الحكم برسو المزاد بعد دفع ثمن العقار كاملا ويكون بديباجة الاحكام ودون ذكر الاسباب ويجب ان يتضمن الحكم طلب الحجز وبيان الاجراءات التي اتبعت والاعلان عن البيع ومحضر جلسة البيع ومقدار الثمن المدفوع من الراسي عليه المزاد واسم الراسي عليه المزاد وامر المدين او الحائز او الكفيل العيني بتسليم العقار له في اليوم والساعة المحددين لذلك ولا يجوز الطعن في هذا الحكم باي طريق .
المــادة(473): لا يباع عقار المفلس وناقص الاهلية وفاقدها والغائب الا بطريق المزاد العلني وبامر من القاضي .*الفصل الخامس: التوزيع*المــادة(474): يجب على معاون التنفيذ بناء على امر من قاضي التنفيذ ايداع حصيلة التنفيذ او البيع خزينة المحكمة او بنك معتمد فور تحصيلها على ان تثبت في كشوفات تفصيلية يوقع عليها معاون التنفيذ وقاضي التنفيذ .
المــادة(475): يجب على قاضي التنفيذ خصم نفقات التنفيذ من راس الحصيلة ولا يعتد باي مبلغ انفق مالم يكن مثبت بمستند صحيح معمد من قاضي التنفيذ ويلزم تسليم النفقات لمستحقيها كاملة خلال مدة اقصاها ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ المطالبة .
المــادة(476): تتحدد نفقات التنفيذ القضائية فيما ياتي: - 
1- النفقات القضائية التي انفقت في حفظ اموال المدين المحجوز عليه . 
2- النفقات التي صرفت في ترميم الاموال المحجوزة واصلاحها . 
3- النفقات اللازمة للنقل والانتقال واجراءات البيع . 
4- ما انفقه الحارس القضائي او الحاجز في البذر والتسميد وغيرها من مواد التخصيب ومقاومة الحشرات واعمال الزراعة والحصاد وكذا ما صرف في تنمية الاموال وادارتها اذا تعلق الحجز التنفيذي بمنشآت صناعية او تجارية .
المــادة(477): اذا كانت حصيلة التنفيذ كافية للوفاء بجميع حقوق الدائنين الحاجزين بعد خصم النفقات وجب على قاضي التنفيذ دفع المستحق لكل منهم على الفور وارجاع ما زاد من الحصيلة الى المدين المحجوز عليه ما لم يكن هناك حجز آخر على الثمن .
المــادة(478): اذا كانت حصيلة التنفيذ بعد خصم النفقات غير كافية بحقوق الدائنين الحاجزين ايا كانت مراكزهم ومراتبهم وجب على القاضي ابلاغهم وان يطلب منهم الاتفاق على تسوية ودية ان ارادوا ذلك على ان يقدموا صيغتها موقعه منهم جميعا خلال خمسة ايام من تاريخ ابلاغهم .
المــادة(479): لكل دائن موقع على التسوية الحق في الاعتراض على صحة الاتفاق خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ رفع التسوية الى محكمة التنفيذ .
المــادة(480): مع مراعاة ما ورد في القانون التجاري من احكام خاصة واي قانون آخر اذا لم يرفع اي اعتراض خلال المدة المحددة وجب على قاضي التنفيذ العمل على تنفيذ ما تم الاتفاق عليه في التسوية الودية خلال مدة اقصاها خمسة ايام تبداء من تاريخ انتهاء مدة الاعتراض على صحة الاتفاق على التسوية ولا تقبل المطالبة بما ترتبه الحقوق العينية التبعية وللدائنين الرجوع على المدين المنفذ ضده بعد ذلك كل فيما تبقى له من دين .
المــادة(481): اذا لم يتفق الحاجزون على التسوية بعد انتهاء المدة المحددة او قدم اعتراض من احد الحاجزين على صحة الاتفاق على التسوية وجب على قاضي التنفيذ البدء بالتوزيع حسب الترتيب الآتي: - 
1- ديون النفقات الشرعية ان لم تكن قد استثنيت من الحجز . 
2- اصحاب الامتياز بالمراتب والاوضاع التي يحددها القانون . 
3- حق الدائن المرتهن من العين المرهونة . 
4- يقسم الباقي على الدائنين الحاجزين قسمة غرماء مع مراعاة ما ياتي: - 
ا. حق الحاجز السابق الذي باشر جميع اجراءات التنفيذ حتى وقت الوفاء يقدم على حق الحاجز المتاخر المستند على سند تنفيذي بني على اقرار او نكول عن اليمين صدر اثناء اجراءات التنفيذ . 
ب. تقدم ديون الحاجزين السابقين على الكف عن البيع على ديون الحاجزين اللاحقين للكف عن البيع .
المــادة(482): اذا تساوت مراتب اصحاب الامتياز وكانت الحصيلة غير كافية للوفاء بجميع حقوقهم فيقسم المال بينهم قسمة غرماء .
المــادة(483): لا يرتب حق الاولوية او الامتياز اثره ما لم يكن مدرجا ضمن سند تنفيذي ولا يقبل الاحتجاج بحق الاولوية او الامتياز من دائن ابلغ باجراءات التنفيذ ولم يتدخل فيها .
المــادة(484): اذا تدخل اصحاب حقوق الاولوية او الامتياز في اجراءات التنفيذ وليس لديهم سندات تنفيذية وجب ان تحفظ الاموال التي عليها حقوق الاولوية او الامتياز عينا او اثمانها اذا تم بيعها لحين صدور الحكم بشانها مع مضمون حق الاولوية او الامتياز عليها من قاضي التنفيذ، واذا صدر الحكم بالحق وتقرير حق الاولوية او الامتياز نفذ الحكم معجلا بقوة القانون دون اتباع مقدمات التنفيذ واذا صدر الحكم برفض الحق الاصلي والتبعي او التبعي فحسب تم بيع المال ان كان عينا ثم توزيع الثمن على الحاجزين .
المــادة(485): استثناء من القواعد العامة على اصحاب حقوق الاولوية او الامتياز التدخل في اجراءات التنفيذ فور ابلاغهم بحجز اموال المحجوز عليه محل حقوق الاولوية او الامتياز بدعوى ترفع الى قاضي التنفيذ بالحق الاصلي والحق العيني التبعي (الاولوية او الامتياز) وتنظر وفقا لقواعد اجراءات القضاء المستعجل .
المــادة(486): اذا ثبت لدى قاضي التنفيذ ان الدائن المنفذ قد استوفى مبالغ زائدة او اكثر من حقه فيجب على القاضي استرداد الزائد جبرا بدون حاجه الى استحصال حكم جديد .*الباب الثالث: التنفيذ على الدولة وأحكام أخرى**الفصل الأول: تنفيذ الأحكام وما في حكمها على الدولة*المــادة(487): ا- تتبع القواعد العامة في تنفيذ الحكم الصادر على الدولة من حيث الشروط والاجراءات على ان يكون الاعلان الى الجهة المحكوم عليها للقيام بالتنفيذ خلال مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثين يوما . 
ب- اذا لم تقم الجهة المعنية بالتنفيذ في الميعاد المحدد وجب على قاضي التنفيذ ابلاغ ذلك الى رئيس الوزراء للامر بتنفيذ الحكم خلال مدة اقصاها خمسة واربعون يوما . 
ج- اذا مضت المدة المذكورة ولم يتم التنفيذ اصدر القاضي امره بالتنفيذ طبقا لهذا القانون فاذا كان التنفيذ يستلزم الحجز فيتم الحجز على حسابات الجهة المعنية المنفذ ضدها لدى البنك المركزي او اي بنك آخر او الحساب الخاص بخزينة الدولة في البنك المركزي . 
د- اذا كانت المبالغ المحكوم بها على الدولة كبيرة جاز لقاضي التنفيذ تقسيطها على النحو الذي يراه مع الزام الجهة المعنية المنفذ ضدها بالتعهد رسميا بتخصيص الاقساط ضمن موازنتها القادمة .
المــادة(488): اذا تعلق التنفيذ بحكم اداري صادر باعادة موظف الى عمله او بصرف مرتبه فيعتبر الموظف معادا الى العمل بدرجته وكافة حقوقه من تاريخ اعتبار الحكم سندا تنفيذيا وفيما يتعلق بصرف المرتب او المعاش او اي تعويض له عن حقوق سابقة للحكم قضى باستحقاقها اصدر قاضي التنفيذ امرا بصرفها من الحسابات الخاصة في البنك المركزي لتلك الجهة المنفذ ضدها .
المــادة(489): يعاقب كل من اعترض او عرقل تنفيذ اي حكم صدر ضد الدولة بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن سنتين .
المــادة(490): اذا ثبت بحكم قضائي ان الحكم الصادر ضد الدولة كان نتيجة تواطؤ وجب اعادة اموال الدولة المستحقة جبرا دون الحاجة لاستحصال حكم جديد، ويعاقب المتواطئ في الجهة المعنية مع المحكوم له بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن سنتين، واذا ثبت ان للقاضي صلة بذلك التواطؤ عوقب بنفس العقوبة المذكورة مع مراعاة احكام قانون السلطة القضائية .*الفصل الثاني: تنفيذ السندات التنفيذية الأجنبية*المــادة(491): مع مراعاة المادة (494) لا يجوز تنفيذ سند تنفيذي اجنبي ما لم يكن معتبرا من السندات التنفيذية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .
المــادة(492): يكون تنفيذ السند التنفيذي الاجنبي في اليمن وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون بناء على طلب يرفع الى المحكمة المختصة بالتنفيذ .
المــادة(493): تكون العبرة والنظر في اعتبار الحكم الاجنبي سندا تنفيذيا قابلا للتنفيذ وقت اكتسابه خاصية قوة الامر المقضي به .
المــادة(494): يشترط لتنفيذ السند التنفيذي الاجنبي ما ياتي: - 
1- الا يخالف السند التنفيذي الاجنبي احكام الشريعة الاسلامية او الآداب العامة او قواعد النظام العام في اليمن . 
2- ان تكون المحاكم اليمنية غير مختصة بالنزاع الذي صدر فيه السند التنفيذي الاجنبي وان المحكمة الاجنبية التي اصدرته مختصة به طبقا لقواعد الاختصاص القضائي الدولي المقررة في قانونها . 
3- ان يكون التنفيذ بنفس الشروط المقررة في ذلك البلد لتنفيذ السندات التنفيذية اليمنية معاملة بالمثل . 
4- ان يكون السند التنفيذي صادرا من محكمة او هيئة قضائية مختصة وان يكون الحكم او الامر حائز لقوة الامر المقضي به وفقا لقانون ذلك البلد الاجنبي . 
5- ان يكون الخصوم في الدعوى التي صدر فيها الحكم الاجنبي قد كلفوا بالحضور ومثلوا امام تلك المحكمة تمثيلا صحيحا . 
6- الا يتعارض السند التنفيذي الاجنبي مع حكم سبق صدوره من المحاكم اليمنية .
المــادة(495): السندات الرسمية القابلة للتنفيذ المحررة في بلد اجنبي، يجوز الامر بتنفيذها بنفس الشروط المقررة في قانون ذلك البلد لتنفيذ السندات الرسمية القابلة للتنفيذ المحررة في اليمن، ويطلب الامر بالتنفيذ بعريضة تقدم الى قاضي التنفيذ بالمحكمة الابتدائية التي يراد التنفيذ في دائرتها ولا يجوز الامر به الا بعد التحقق من توافر الشروط المطلوبة لرسمية السند وفقا لقانون البلد الذي تم فيه ومن خلوه مما يخالف الآداب او قواعد النظام العام في اليمن .
المــادة(496): تفصل المحكمة في طلب الامرلتنفيذ السند التنفيذي على وجه السرعة .
المــادة(497): العمل بالقواعد المتقدمة لا يخل باحكام المعاهدات المعقودة والتي تعقد بين اليمن وبين غيرها من الدول في هذا الشان .*الفصل الثالث: في منازعات التنفيذ*المــادة(498): جميع المنازعات المتعلقة باصل الحق المحكوم فيه او بصحة السند التنفيذي لا تعتبر من منازعات التنفيذ التي يختص بالفصل فيها قاضي التنفيذ .
المــادة(499): ترفع منازعات التنفيذ الوقتية وتنظر باجراءات القضاء المستعجل ولا يجوز قبول منازعات التنفيذ الوقتية بعد تمام التنفيذ، اما منازعات التنفيذ الموضوعية وهي المتعلقة بالوفاء بالحق بعد صدور السند التنفيذي الذي قرره فترفع امام قاضي التنفيذ بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى .
المــادة(500): اذا رفعت منازعات التنفيذ من الغير فيجب اختصام جمع الاطراف الملتزمين في السند التنفيذي ومن وجهت اليهم اجراءات التنفيذ والا حكمت محكمة التنفيذ برفضها .
المــادة(501): للخصوم الطعن في الاحكام الصادرة في منازعات التنفيذ الموضوعية والوقتية امام الاستئناف خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدور الحكم في المنازعة وعلى محكمة الاستئناف الفصل في الطعن خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ رفعه اليها ويجوز للخصوم الطعن في الاحكام الصادرة من محاكم الاستئناف امام المحكمة العليا وفقا للقواعد العامة .
المــادة(502): لا يترتب على رفع منازعة التنفيذ ولا على الطعن في الحكم الصادر برفضها وقف التنفيذ الا اذا قررت محكمة الاستئناف ذلك بشرط ان يخشى من التنفيذ وقوع ضرر جسيم يتعذر تداركه وان يطلب الامر بوقف التنفيذ في عريضة الطعن وللمحكمة ان تامر بتقديم كفالة او بما يضمن صيانة حق طالب التنفيذ .*الفصل الرابع: أحكام ختامية*المــادة(503): يلغى القرار الجمهوري بالقانون رقم (28) لسنة 1992م بشان المرافعات والتنفيذ المدني .
المــادة(504): يعمل بهذا القانون من تاريخ صدوره وينشر في الجريده الرسمية .

----------

